# Árvores e Florestas de Portugal



## Mjhb (6 Jul 2011 às 12:18)

Bom dia.

Entrei recentemente em contacto com o projecto Criar Bosques da Quercus, sobre de no facto do catálogo de espécies autóctones, bastante completo com referência a localização, características e via de semente, faltar uma espécie que m,e é muito querida, a Oliveira, e questionei se não seria possível disponibilizar uma lista mais longa.

Ao que eles responderam amavelmente que não era possível, mas que o Público tinha lançado uma colecção completíssima sobre a flora portuguesa, mas já tinha saído entre Abril e Junho, juntamente com o jornal, logo foi-se impossível adquiri-la. 

Alguém sabe onde e como o posso fazer???


----------



## Fil (6 Jul 2011 às 18:32)

Eu tenho essa colecção do Público e aviso-te que sobre a Oliveira não tem praticamente nada em nenhum dos 9 livros excepto uma pequena descrição no livro 9.

Podes comprar aqui:
https://secure.publico.clix.pt/Publico/DetalheCollect.html?id=761
https://secure.publico.clix.pt/Publico/DetalheCollect.htm?id=761&page=2


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jul 2011 às 15:20)

Fil disse:


> Eu tenho essa colecção do Público e aviso-te que sobre a Oliveira não tem praticamente nada em nenhum dos 9 livros excepto uma pequena descrição no livro 9.
> 
> Podes comprar aqui:
> https://secure.publico.clix.pt/Publico/DetalheCollect.html?id=761
> https://secure.publico.clix.pt/Publico/DetalheCollect.htm?id=761&page=2



Já que tem a colecção, acha-a completa?


----------



## Fil (9 Jul 2011 às 19:15)

Pedro disse:


> Já que tem a colecção, acha-a completa?



Desta temática é sem dúvida o mais completo que podes encontrar.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Ago 2011 às 13:09)

Boas.

Não tem necessariamente a ver somente com este tópico, mas encontrei uma página interessantíssima e completíssima sobre todo o tipo de plantas, desde características físicas, a cuidados a ter, modos de propagação, usos medicinais, etc...

Visitem Plants for a Future...


----------



## frederico (23 Set 2011 às 19:22)

Gostava de ter uma lista completa de árvores de Portugal. Ajudam a completar?

Nativas:

carvalho-roble
carvalho-negral
carvalho-cerquinho (3 subespécies)
sobreiro
azinheira
carvalho-de-Monchique
azereiro
azevinho
pinheiro-bravo
pinheiro-manso
pinheiro-silvestre
ulmeiro
freixo
aveleira


Introduzidas (sem contar com as espécies de eucalipto)

castanheiro
alfarrobeira (?)
carvalho-americano
nogueira

O que falta?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Set 2011 às 19:38)

Eu tenho em PDF artigos científicos com este tipo de informação e muito completos. Com indicação Biogeográfica também. Espero poder ajudar. Enviem MP


----------



## frederico (23 Set 2011 às 19:42)

Já te enviei MP.


----------



## Minho (23 Set 2011 às 23:25)

frederico disse:


> Gostava de ter uma lista completa de árvores de Portugal. Ajudam a completar?



Assim de repente ocorrem-me:

Amieiro
Bétula ou vidoeiro (uma das minhas preferidas)
Choupo 
Loureiro
Teixo


----------



## Paulo H (24 Set 2011 às 15:23)

Minho disse:


> Assim de repente ocorrem-me:
> 
> Amieiro
> Bétula ou vidoeiro (uma das minhas preferidas)
> ...



Acrescento algumas árvores que possam formar floresta homogenea ou não (mista).. 

Nativas:
- Medronheiro
- Faia
- Salgueiro
- Zimbro (porte arbustivo, mas com algumas espécies a alcançar porte arboreo com a idade)

Introduzidas da Europa:
- Tilia

Introduzidas do resto do mundo:
- Mimosa
- Acacea


----------



## Paulo H (24 Set 2011 às 15:37)

Seria também interessante listar árvores ditas "de fruto", pois pensando bem, que árvores são mesmo nativas de Portugal? Esta não é fácil.. 

Não nativas ou introduzidas:

- Citrinos (laranjeira, limoeiro, lima, tangerineira..)
- Castanheiro
- Cerejeira, gingeira
- Pessegueiro, amendoeira
- Damasqueiro (alperce)
- Nespereira
- Diospiro (não me recordo do nome da árvore, cáqui?!)
- Romanzeira
- Figueira

Árvores nativas: (?!)

- Marmeleiro, Macieira, Pereira
- Ameixoeira, abrunheiro
- Aveleira

Árvores nativas, extintas/ fósseis:

- Anoneiras (tronco petrificado, encontrado em Vila Velha de Rodão)


----------



## belem (25 Set 2011 às 14:39)

A nivel de flora nativa, mas extinta, Portugal tem espécies impensáveis mesmo para a larga maioria dos cientistas. 
Agora não tenho aqui  a documentação, mas depois ponho o que for encontrando. Tivemos várias espécies tropicais e ironicamente várias espécies de coníferas também.

Para ter uma ideia aproximada das espécies de árvores que existem em Portugal, penso que deveriam consultar as obras do Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles. Se não encontrarem as referências digam alguma coisa.


----------



## frederico (25 Set 2011 às 14:59)

Na serra do Caldeirão há muitas macieiras espontâneas, nas zonas mais isoladas. Será uma espécie introduzida?


----------



## Seattle92 (25 Set 2011 às 19:20)

Então e as oliveiras? Nativas ou introduzidas há alguns milénios?


----------



## MSantos (25 Set 2011 às 19:56)

*Frederico* Para completar a tua lista lembrei-me de mais estas:

Nativas:

Padreiro (bordo)
Choupo Negro
Lodão Bastardo
Palmeira anã (Palmito)
Mostajeiro
Carrasco
Zambujeiro

Introduzidas:

Cedro do Buçaco (Cipreste do Buçaco)
Pinheiro Negro (Pinheiro Larício)
Pinheiro de Alepo 
Pseudotsuga
Choupo Branco
Salgueiro Chorão
Palmeira das Canárias 
Eucalipto Globulus
Plátano
Magnólia


----------



## belem (26 Set 2011 às 00:50)

Seattle92 disse:


> Então e as oliveiras? Nativas ou introduzidas há alguns milénios?



O zambujeiro é a versão selvagem da oliveira (o seu antepassado digamos) e é nativo de Portugal.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Set 2011 às 02:31)

Outra árvore nativa:

- Sabugueiro


----------



## Mjhb (27 Set 2011 às 20:22)

Entrei em contacto com a Quercus por várias razões e alturas, e sempre me foram amáveis e diretos nas respostas. Perguntei-lhes pela questão da nogueira e disseram que não há consenso, apenas no caso do zambujeiro que se considera como autóctone.

Foram simpatiquíssimo ao ponto de me fornecer uma lista com as plantas autóctones, áreas nativas e um mapa com a distribuição dos carvalhos.

Quem quiser dados sobre estes assuntos, nada melhor que lhes pedir ajuda... ;9


----------



## Mjhb (29 Set 2011 às 15:08)

Boas pessoal.
Há algum tempo que ando a tentar perceber que espécie de carvalho é este mesmo ao pé de minha casa. Vão umas fotos(já agora, as folhas não são "fofas" por baixo ):


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2011 às 16:46)

Pedro, Pelas fotos e pelas tuas indicações parece-me ser um *Carvalho Negral*


----------



## Mjhb (29 Set 2011 às 16:52)

MSantos disse:


> Pedro, Pelas fotos e pelas tuas indicações parece-me ser um *Carvalho Negral*



Mas os negrais não têm pelugem na parte inferior da folha? Para além disso, acho que o pé da boloota não ultrapassa uns 3 a 4 cm no negral, e este tem para aí uns 8cm...


----------



## Mjhb (29 Set 2011 às 17:12)

frederico disse:


> Gostava de ter uma lista completa de árvores de Portugal. Ajudam a completar?
> 
> Nativas:
> 
> ...



O Castanheiro é considerado como autóctone, pois foram encontrados pólens com milhares de anos em vários locais do país, onde se encontram agora coutos, e pela sua importância quer para a fauna quer para o ser humano. 

O pinheiro bravo é considerado introduzida, apesar de alguns não o considerarem como.
Fonte - Quercus


----------



## Seattle92 (29 Set 2011 às 17:51)

Pedro, a minha aposta vai para o Carvalho Roble.

Dizes que não é "fofo" por baixo e os lóbulos da folha não são muito compridos.

http://sombra-verde.blogspot.com/200...-entre-si.html
http://sombra-verde.blogspot.com/200...de-alguns.html


----------



## Seattle92 (29 Set 2011 às 17:53)

Pedro disse:


> O pinheiro bravo é considerado introduzida, apesar de alguns não o considerarem como.
> Fonte - Quercus



????????????????

Estão maluquinhos só pode. O pinheiro bravo sempre existiu em Portugal, nomeadamente junto à costa no centro do país. A única coisa que não é natural é ter sido plantado por todo o país, mas isso não faz da espécie uma árvore não autóctone.


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2011 às 18:14)

Pedro disse:


> Mas os negrais não têm pelugem na parte inferior da folha? Para além disso, acho que o pé da boloota não ultrapassa uns 3 a 4 cm no negral, e este tem para aí uns 8cm...



ah.. erro meu desculpa, li mal e percebi que tinhas escrito que era "fofo", presumi por isso que tinha pilosidade, mas se não tem é um roble/alvarinho o Seattle tem razão.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Set 2011 às 19:13)

Seattle92 disse:


> ????????????????
> 
> Estão maluquinhos só pode. O pinheiro bravo sempre existiu em Portugal, nomeadamente junto à costa no centro do país. A única coisa que não é natural é ter sido plantado por todo o país, mas isso não faz da espécie uma árvore não autóctone.



Não sei. Mas de qualquer forma, dizem que não há consenso. E não se pode chamar "maluquinhos" a técnicos qualificados, n´é?


----------



## Mjhb (29 Set 2011 às 19:14)

Seattle92 disse:


> Pedro, a minha aposta vai para o Carvalho Roble.
> 
> Dizes que não é "fofo" por baixo e os lóbulos da folha não são muito compridos.
> 
> ...





MSantos disse:


> ah.. erro meu desculpa, li mal e percebi que tinhas escrito que era "fofo", presumi por isso que tinha pilosidade, mas se não tem é um roble/alvarinho o Seattle tem razão.



Sim, também que parece que seja um Quercus robur...


----------



## Seattle92 (30 Set 2011 às 09:58)

Pedro disse:


> Não sei. Mas de qualquer forma, dizem que não há consenso. E não se pode chamar "maluquinhos" a técnicos qualificados, n´é?



Pois não sei, mas é que nem sequer nunca tinha ouvido a hipótese de o pinheiro bravo não ser autóctone. Sempre foi uma árvore presente no litoral do território junto ás praias.


----------



## belem (30 Set 2011 às 15:18)

O pinheiro bravo tem sido plantado extensivamente em várias zonas, por isso a sua distribuição actual, não nos dá qualquer ideia do que seria a sua distribuição originária. Mas não existe qualquer dúvida que é uma espécie nativa de Portugal, aliás existem várias provas fósseis disso mesmo.

E o pinheiro-negro_ (Pinus nigra)_, também é uma espécie nativa na P. Ibérica.


----------



## frederico (30 Set 2011 às 20:30)

Cerejeira-brava, e pereira-brava, de acordo com uma revista que li hoje sobre a Peneda-Gerês.


----------



## belem (2 Out 2011 às 15:24)

No Gerês também existe a macieira brava.


----------



## Paulo H (2 Out 2011 às 19:02)

Desconhecia a existência de cerejeiras bravas (além das espécies que dão fruto cereja e ginja, existem as ditas de jardim, mas bravas desconhecia). 

Quando coloquei num post anterior, na mesma alínea, a macieira, a pereira e o marmeleiro, é porque são enxertaveís entre si (mesma família, tal como o pessegueiro/amendoeira, ou os citrinos). Mas para mim a existência de uma espécie silvestre (brava) que se distingue das "mansas" pelo seu aspecto com bons frutos e sem espinhos, é razão suficiente para afirmar que a espécie é autoctone, pois que outra utilidade teria a espécie se fosse importada?! Certo, também existem figueiras bravas, não dão fruto comestível, mas das sementes de macieira ou de pereira não nascem árvores ditas silvestres, digo eu, nasce um meio termo, sem espinhos embora com frutos pequenos!


----------



## Miguel Isidoro (24 Ago 2016 às 21:41)

Nativas que me parece ainda não terem sido referidas:

Prunus padus
Prunus mahaleb
Prunus lusitanica
Prunus spinosa
Prunus insititia

Sorbus aria
Sorbus aucuparia
Sorbus torminalis
Sorbus domestica

Amelanchier ovalis

Acer monspessulanum

Buxus sempervirens

Cornus sanguinea

Crataegus monogyna

Euonimus europaeus

Frangula alnus

Ilex aquifolium

Ligustrum vulgare

Nerium oleander

Phillyrea angustifolia
Phillyrea latifolia

Pistacia lentiscus
Pistacia terebinthus

Populus alba (?)

Pyrus bourgaeana
Pyrus communis
Pyrus cordata

Retama monosperma

Rhamnus alaternus
Rhamnus cathartica

Rhododendron ponticum

Salix alba
Salix atrocinerea
Salix caprea
Salix neotricha
Salix purpurea
Salix repens

Tamarix africana
Tamarix canariensis

Ulmus glabra
Ulmus minor

Viburnum lantana
Viburnum opulus
Viburnum tinus


A lista é tirada (embora não tenha referido todas as espécies) de um pdf do ICNF.

Primeiro tentei listar as que tenho mas depois passei ao copy/paste...


----------



## frederico (3 Fev 2017 às 09:26)

Quanto a oliveira ser ou nao nativa isto e o que penso com base no que fui lendo aqui e acola. 

O zambujeiro e sem duvida nativo contudo a cultura da oliveira tera sido desenvolvida lentamente ao longo de muitos seculos de Sul para Norte. 

Os autores da Antiguidade referem que no Norte da Peninsula Iberica a gordura utilizada era a manteiga e que no Sul era o azeite. Sabe-se tambem que a introducao da oliveira a norte do Mondego e tardia, tera ocorrido apos a Fundacao do Reino. 

Na minha opiniao a cultura da oliveira tera comecado no litoral, especialmente no sotavento algarvio, pois foi a primeira regiao a ter contactos com povos orientais, e a ter colonias fenicias. Uma das oliveiras mais antigas de Portugal esta perto de Tavira, tem 2000 anos. Quando os romanos chegaram a cultural da oliveira ja estaria algo desenvolvida no Algarve e Alentejo, ou na Andaluzia, mas depois os romanos e os arabes ainda a desenvolveram mais a sul do Tejo. 

Quanto a alfarrobeira penso ser nativa, mas a alfarrobeira bravia seria mais um arbusto, terao sido povos como os arabes a desenvolver a sua cultura. 

O Algarve exportava dos melhores figos do Imperio no tempo dos romanos, e possivel que esta cultura tal como a da amendoeira ja estivesse estabelecida devido ao contacto com os povos mediterranicos, fenicios, gregos e cartagineses. 

*Ja a nogueira e o castanheiro sao arvores que geram muita polemica, terao sido introduzidas ou serao nativas?*


----------



## belem (3 Fev 2017 às 12:07)

frederico disse:


> Quanto a oliveira ser ou nao nativa isto e o que penso com base no que fui lendo aqui e acola.
> 
> O zambujeiro e sem duvida nativo contudo a cultura da oliveira tera sido desenvolvida lentamente ao longo de muitos seculos de Sul para Norte.
> 
> ...



Sim, o consumo de azeitonas, já é bastante antigo na P. Ibérica (existem vestígios de tal ter acontecido («Almagra pottery») já desde há (pelo menos) uns 8.000 anos atrás.:.

«They also consumed large amounts of olives but it's uncertain too whether this tree was cultivated or merely harvested in its wild form.»

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Almagra_pottery

Quanto às origens da oliveira doméstica, penso que é um tema algo complexo...

Por exemplo:
https://www.researchgate.net/public...s_using_nuclear_RAPDs_and_mitochondrial_RFLPs

Tanto nogueira como castanheiro, são espontâneos na P. Ibérica. Existem desde há dezenas de milhares de anos (pelo menos), no nosso território.
Agora existem várias possibilidades, sobre se entretanto teriam ficado extintos (e depois  foram reintroduzidos), ou se teriam sobrevivido em alguma parte (e posteriormente se usaram essas estirpes locais, para cultivo).  Também há a hipótese de terem sobrevivido em algum lugar ou lugares, mas a variedade que se cultiva, ser a que foi reintroduzida. Neste último caso, a ser verdade, alguma mistura entre estirpes locais e não locais, também não pode ser posta de parte, pelo menos em algumas regiões (através da polinização, por exemplo).
É uma questão de consultar o que está disponível online, que até é considerável... Mas não sei se já existe algum consenso, sobre esta matéria.


----------



## Paulo H (3 Fev 2017 às 12:32)

Por acaso vi hoje, de madrugada, parte de um programa, na RTP3 sobre a cultura ancestral da oliveira. Influencia dos Fenícios, Romanos e outros povos que por cá passaram. Fiquei a saber que Alvito (no alentejo) pode ter origem latina "Olivetto" que significa olival.

Falou-se também da origem do zambujeiro (oliveira silvestre), sendo que pode ser encontrado não apenas no mediterrâneo. A azeitona serve de alimento a várias aves migratorias que vão "largando" as sementes. O zambujeiro vai instalar-se onde quer que se encontrem condições edafo-climáticas adequadas, não apenas no mediterrâneo, sendo até possível em Africa do Sul. 

Até onde podem chegar as aves migratórias? Daí que seja difícil apurar se o zambujeiro é nativo, pois como sabemos o clima mudou muito na peninsula ibérica, sendo que o zambujeiro tem origens no quaternário, portanto, anterior à humanidade.


----------



## belem (3 Fev 2017 às 12:37)

A oliveira parece ter uma presença algo antiga na P. Ibérica, isso sim, parece ser certo. Quanto à influência de certos povos, no seu cultivo, isso penso que precisa de alguma cobertura científica (ainda que seja bastante provável, resta saber qual a amplitude). Porque em algumas zonas, a sua expansão pode ter sido muito mais recente.

Mas não restam dúvidas que o zambujeiro é nativo (mesmo no auge da Idade do Gelo, crescia na Estremadura (Portuguesa), por exemplo.


----------



## Paulo H (3 Fev 2017 às 12:48)

belem disse:


> A oliveira parece ter uma presença algo antiga na P. Ibérica, isso sim, parece ser certo. Quanto à influência de certos povos, no seu cultivo, isso penso que precisa de alguma cobertura científica (ainda que seja bastante provável, resta saber qual a amplitude). Porque em algumas zonas, a sua expansão pode ter sido muito mais recente.
> 
> Mas não restam dúvidas que o zambujeiro é nativo (mesmo no auge da Idade do Gelo, crescia na Estremadura, por exemplo).



O azeite era um bem valioso, tanto para gregos como para romanos (usado para fins religiosos, saúde e alimentação). Os fenícios eram comerciantes, não praticavam agricultura noutros povos. De acordo com Estragão (historiador e filósofo grego), na Peninsula ainda se usava a gordura do porco em vez de azeite. A influências dos vários povos foi importante, em termos de implementação da enxertia nos zambujeiros.

Zambujeiros já existiam (sem necessidade de propagação, pelo homem), mas para ter oliveiras teriam de ser enxertados, por gente com conhecimento.


----------



## belem (3 Fev 2017 às 12:56)

Atenção às datações dadas para o consumo de azeitonas, na P. Ibérica. Tudo aconteceu muito antes dos Romanos ou Gregos se tornarem potências no Mediterrâneo.
Parece também que esta prática antecedeu ao uso do fruto para a produção de azeite.
Banha de porco, ainda é muito utilizada nas zonas rurais do nosso país (mesmo até no Alto Alentejo, por exemplo).




> A influências dos vários povos foi importante, em termos de implementação da enxertia nos zambujeiros.
> 
> Zambujeiros já existiam (sem necessidade de propagação, pelo homem), mas para ter oliveiras teriam de ser enxertados, por gente com conhecimento.



A domesticação de variedades locais é também um tema interessante, sem dúvida. Espero que se saiba mais sobre esse assunto.


----------



## Paulo H (3 Fev 2017 às 13:15)

belem disse:


> Atenção às datações dadas para o consumo de azeitonas, na P. Ibérica. Tudo aconteceu muito antes dos Romanos ou Gregos se tornarem potências no Mediterrâneo.
> Parece também que esta prática antecedeu ao uso do fruto para a produção de azeite.
> Banha de porco, ainda é muito utilizada nas zonas rurais do nosso país (mesmo até no Alto Alentejo, por exemplo).
> 
> ...



Um historiador romano, referia que na lusitanea, eram recolhidos frutos e conservados secos para consumo ao longo do ano, tais como a *cereja e a azeitona*.

Lembro-me disto, a respeito do n.º de variedades de cerejeira ancestrais. Diria que nesse tempo, havia umas 5 variedades na europa, sendo que na peninsula eram conhecidas 2 ou 3. Ainda hoje existem 2 ou 3 variedades de cereja preta, vermelha (ambas pequenas) originarias dessas que os romanos referem.


----------



## frederico (4 Fev 2017 às 18:46)

Bem mas a Lusitania era muito extensa, incluia zonas mais secas e quentes como a Estremadura espanhola e zonas mais humidas e frescas como as nossas Beiras. A cereja cresce em qualquer serra alta, ainda hoje ha boa producao nas serras de Huelva, na famosa serra de Aracena.

Na Coreografia do Algarve do seculo XIX e referido que os vales das ribeiras de Odeleite ou do Vascao nas zonas mais ocidentais como a serra de Tavira havia ainda extensas zonas com nogueiras e castanheiros, mas que os locais cortavam as arvores para madeira e nao replantavam. Ja procurei castanheiros e nogueiras nas referidas zonas e nao encontrei nada, mas conheco vales no concelho de Odemira que ainda tem castanheiros e nogueiras.

EDIT:

Num documento do seculo XVIII e referida a producao de castanha na serra do antigo concelho de Cacela, numa zona que hoje correspondera as partes mais altas da zona do Fazfato. Numa aldeia daquela zona ainda ha memoria da existencia de castanheiros. Sei que um emigrante plantou alguns e estao a dar-se bem, mas sao regados no Verao. E conveniente nao esquecer que 200 ou 300 anos atras o Algarve era provavelmente menos quente e mais chuvoso.

EDIT 2:

Os fenicios tiveram forte presenca por exemplo em Tavira, nao seria de admirar que ao longo de seculos de trocas comerciais nao tivesse havido tambem a troca de sementes e de conhecimentos agricolas, ja que houve influencias religiosas, pensa-se por exemplo que o forte culto mariano na Andaluzia podera vir afinal da introducao do culto a Isis vindo do Oriente e trazido pelos mercadores fenicios.


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2017 às 17:09)

Portugal chegou a ser o 2º maior produtor do mundo de derivados de resina natural nas décadas de 70 e 80 do século XX, posteriormente entrou em declínio devido a um conjunto de factores a que não é alheio a entrada de resinas chinesas muito mais baratas.

No entanto sector está a renascer, já se começam a ver de novo os púcaros ou sacos pendurados nos pinheiros em algumas zonas, nomeadamente aqui em Leiria. A resinagem é uma importante forma de criar emprego no meio rural e valorizar as florestas, contribuindo para a vigilância e prevenção de incêndios florestais, já que a actividade implica uma grande presença humana na floresta durante os meses de Verão.

http://www.agronegocios.eu/noticias/resinagem-esta-de-regresso-a-serra-da-lousa/
https://www.facebook.com/resipinus


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2017 às 17:15)

"Estamos apenas a aprender que os incêndios em torno de, grande e Góis, que começaram no fim-de-semana e continuam a arder, foram classificados como a primeira tempestade natural da Europa. Um ex-Chefe de bombeiros local disse que não viu nada como isso em 30 anos de luta de fogo. A causa próxima a ser dada para o fogo foi um ataque relâmpago durante uma tempestade sem chuva, mas a verdadeira causa não é um desastre natural. Isto foi um acidente de 100 % feito pelo homem, à espera de acontecer.

As florestas que cobrem esta área são plantações de Pinheiros e eucalipto. Ambas as espécies têm uma ecologia de fogo. Em outras palavras, eles evoluíram com fogo e usam fogo para se reproduzir. Não podes cultivar estas árvores e não esperar incêndios! Durante as condições de seca e as altas temperaturas, estas florestas dão origem a óleos voláteis que formam uma mistura explosiva que só leva uma faísca para inflamar.

Mesmo em condições menos incendiário, estas espécies foster uma ecologia de floresta seco seca com bosque igualmente inflamáveis. Estas florestas acontecer muito menos água do que as florestas de caducifólias caducifólias. Isto, por sua vez, significa menos chuva. O que, por sua vez, significa um ambiente mais seco. É um círculo vicioso.

Como Ernst Götsch disse tão sucintamente, " um chuva, é planta-la!" a chuva deve ser plantada.

Esta foto mostra graficamente a diferença entre o que acontece em um incêndio florestal a pinho e eucalipto e às florestas de carvalhos original originais desta região. Não é necessário fazer mais comentários."

Os incendios mais preocupantes pelo distrito de Santarém são os de  Constancia, em Santa Margarida da Coutada, que está com 88 operacionais e 20 veiculos e o da Chamusca, Ulme com 41 operacionais e 11 veiculos.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (21 Jun 2017 às 22:49)

Vale a pena ler este texto. É longo, mas vale a pena.

http://utopiaeameta.blogspot.pt/2017/06/entre-as-cinzas-da-sobrevivencia.html


----------



## Agreste (21 Jun 2017 às 23:02)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Vale a pena ler este texto. É longo, mas vale a pena.
> 
> http://utopiaeameta.blogspot.pt/2017/06/entre-as-cinzas-da-sobrevivencia.html



que outras culturas se mostram aptas para substituir o eucalipto com alguma rentabilidade para os proprietários?
ninguém vai ficar sentado na soleira da porta 50 anos à espera dos carvalhos ou dos castanheiros.

estas aldeias só existem se tiverem gente.
a terra só é ocupada se tiver rentabilidade.

um projeto de rentabilidade. Os eucaliptos servem esse propósito.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Jun 2017 às 00:28)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Vale a pena ler este texto. É longo, mas vale a pena.
> 
> http://utopiaeameta.blogspot.pt/2017/06/entre-as-cinzas-da-sobrevivencia.html



Um texto trágico, dadas as circunstâncias, mas muitíssimo bem escrito e polvilhado com equilíbrio e racionalidade.


----------



## slbgdt (22 Jun 2017 às 06:57)

Agreste disse:


> que outras culturas se mostram aptas para substituir o eucalipto com alguma rentabilidade para os proprietários?
> ninguém vai ficar sentado na soleira da porta 50 anos à espera dos carvalhos ou dos castanheiros.
> 
> estas aldeias só existem se tiverem gente.
> ...



Nem mais.
É isso que não percebem.
Falar é fácil mas quem fala não habita lá.
Não sabe o que é não ter emprego.
Planta se carvalhos e já está.
Parece uma solução mágica


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2017 às 08:31)

Agreste disse:


> que outras culturas se mostram aptas para substituir o eucalipto com alguma rentabilidade para os proprietários?
> ninguém vai ficar sentado na soleira da porta 50 anos à espera dos carvalhos ou dos castanheiros.
> 
> estas aldeias só existem se tiverem gente.
> ...





slbgdt disse:


> Nem mais.
> É isso que não percebem.
> Falar é fácil mas quem fala não habita lá.
> Não sabe o que é não ter emprego.
> ...


Tem que ser e estado a dar o exemplo. 

Existem uma série de parques e reservas naturais por esse país fora. Se a floresta desses parques fosse gradualmente substituída por espécies autóctones, já seria um enorme passo.
E quando digo substituída, nem estou a falar em corte de árvores, mas na reflorestação após os incêndios.

Quantos hectares por ano perdem os nossos parques naturais em incêndios? Uma enorme percentagem é logo substituída por  Pinhal e eucaliptos, que voltam a arder anos mais tarde.

E depois temos os baldios... Juntas, câmaras... Que apostam também no Pinhal e nos eucaliptos. 
Em Montemuro e Leomil, que até há poucos anos não tinham qualquer significado no que toca a eucaliptos, existem agora vastas zonas de eucaliptos jovens. Áreas que circundam aldeais e estão lado a lado com os Soitos. Isto em terrenos baldios. 

Quando o fogo lá chegar, o que vai ser os pequenos proprietários que vivem da castanha?


----------



## cova beira (22 Jun 2017 às 12:21)

slbgdt disse:


> Nem mais.
> É isso que não percebem.
> Falar é fácil mas quem fala não habita lá.
> Não sabe o que é não ter emprego.
> ...




Se o objectivo é reduzir a probabilidade de incendios violentos e incontroláveis no futuro a unica solução passa por plantar outro tipo de arvores. Há uma coisa que não entendo os pequenos proprietários nesta região plantam eucaliptos e pinheiro para terem rentabilidade, mas estamos a falar de áreas reduzidas, grande parte da área ardida neste incêndio pertencerá ao estado, a não ser que esteja alugada á portucel e companhia qual a razão para estar coberta de eucaliptos?

Qual a razão para o parque natural da serra de estrela estar cheio de pinheiro bravo quando aqui na encosta da Covilhã crescem castanheiros, carvalhos, bétulas, até azinheiras crescem por entre pinheiros a mais de 1000 metros de altitude?
Das duas uma ou ninguém está responsável pelo meio ambiente e florestas ou então estes cargos são ocupados por pessoas que pouco ou nada sabem daquilo que fazem.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jun 2017 às 13:12)

cova beira disse:


> Se o objectivo é reduzir a probabilidade de incendios violentos e incontroláveis no futuro a unica solução passa por plantar outro tipo de arvores. Há uma coisa que não entendo os pequenos proprietários nesta região plantam eucaliptos e pinheiro para terem rentabilidade, mas estamos a falar de áreas reduzidas, grande parte da área ardida neste incêndio pertencerá ao estado, a não ser que esteja alugada á portucel e companhia qual a razão para estar coberta de eucaliptos?
> 
> Qual a razão para o parque natural da serra de estrela estar cheio de pinheiro bravo quando aqui na encosta da Covilhã crescem castanheiros, carvalhos, bétulas, até azinheiras crescem por entre pinheiros a mais de 1000 metros de altitude?
> Das duas uma ou ninguém está responsável pelo meio ambiente e florestas ou então estes cargos são ocupados por pessoas que pouco ou nada sabem daquilo que fazem.



O estado tem uma posição minoritária como proprietário florestal (cerca de 3%), eu diria que  neste caso a área ardida é 100% privada.

O pinheiro-bravo é uma espécie autóctone, sendo espontânea em quase todo o País, devido às condições da própria espécie e fruto das grandes campanhas de reflorestação durante o Estado Novo.

Eu sou contra a eucaliptalização em curso em Portugal, mas consigo compreender o apelo da plantação de eucaliptos por parte dos pequenos produtores florestais, é uma forma de obter lucro mais rapidamente, de outra forma poderiam ter que esperar 50 ou 60 anos. Ou seja é a via mais fácil, não é  necessariamente a melhor.

Tem que haver apoios aos pequenos proprietários florestais para que os seus terrenos sejam viáveis no curto prazo, enquanto estes se valorizam através do crescimento de outras espécies nativas de crescimento mais lento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2017 às 13:19)

"Muito se ouve falar agora em altura de incêndios e dos culpados eucaliptos, pois nesta altura de baixas floradas o eucalipto é de grande importância pois contem grandes quantidades de néctar muito apreciado pelo sector apícola dando um mel de grande qualidade :

Benefícios do mel de eucalipto
O mel de flor de eucalipto auxilia o sistema respiratório e otorrino do corpo. Ele ajuda a aliviar tosses e outras doenças como bronquite e asma, por exemplo.

Ele se diferencia dos outros tipos de mel porque apresenta uma coloração mais escura e seu sabor é mais forte. O mel de eucalipto contém muitas vitaminas e também alivia sintomas de resfriados, sinusite e dores de garganta.

O grande problema dos fogos é em grande parte o ordenamento do território e isso deve ser melhorado, plantaram se grandes matas sem quais queres acessos, plantou se eucaliptos junto a zonas residenciais que acabam por danificar canos de água e esgotos, junto a estradas que terminam por ser abatidos de igual forma, o eucalipto contem também resinas de alta qualidade dando boa qualidade de própolis dai ser considerado "explosivo" no que toca aos fogos devido a combustão dessas mesmas resinas.
Devemos condenar a desflorestação das matas de eucalipto muitas das vezes arvores com mais de 100 anos ! O que é um bem precioso para o sector apícola nesta altura ano, devemos focarmos mais em outras alternativas

Análise e partilhe.."

Publicação retirada do facebook.

Sim é verdade o mel de eucalipto tem um grande potencial, mas e será que não tem mais malefícios do que benefícios.
Estando eu agora a iniciar-me na apicultura, sei que o eucalipto é uma boa fonte de néctar, mas acredito que com uma boa táctica de reflorestação em pequena escala, e não com se ve pelo nosso país que é extensões de quilómetros de eucalipto cerrado, sem interrupções de qualquer outra espécie autóctone.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jun 2017 às 15:49)

Para não estar a sobrecarregar o tópico dos incêndios vou deixar aqui um links que acho pertinente.

Em resumo: O eucalipto não é "O" problema, é apenas mais um factor de uma extensa lista de problemas associados à nossa floresta..

http://delitodeopiniao.blogs.sapo.pt/convidado-henrique-p-santos-9340008


----------



## Teya (22 Jun 2017 às 16:24)

slbgdt disse:


> Nem mais.
> É isso que não percebem.
> Falar é fácil mas quem fala não habita lá.
> Não sabe o que é não ter emprego.
> ...





AnDré disse:


> Tem que ser e estado a dar o exemplo.
> 
> Existem uma série de parques e reservas naturais por esse país fora. Se a floresta desses parques fosse gradualmente substituída por espécies autóctones, já seria um enorme passo.
> E quando digo substituída, nem estou a falar em corte de árvores, mas na reflorestação após os incêndios.
> ...




Têm razão, mas o problema reside na monocultura, e a má gestão  e a falta de leis e fiscalização é que leva a isto. Se a lei criar um sistema de quotas, onde protege a parte económica dos proprietários e ao mesmo tempo obriga a que uma quota do plantio seja de espécies autóctones, bem como a limpeza de áreas de proteção, não há problema na plantação de eucaliptos e pinheiro bravo.


----------



## Snifa (22 Jun 2017 às 17:53)

Já partilhada no seguimento incêndios, mas coloco aqui ( não tinha visto o tópico) por se enquadrar melhor no tema, se os moderadores quiserem apagar o post do seguimento incêndios ( ou mover para aqui) tudo bem:

A prova em como espécies autóctones são bem melhores para a nossa floresta do que a plantação indiscriminada do eucalipto:

*Pedrógão Grande

Quinta rodeada de carvalhos e castanheiros escapou ao fogo:









*

As chamas que se abateram sobre o centro do país estiveram muito perto da Quinta da Fonte, em Figueiró dos Vinhos. Tudo ardeu à volta, menos as árvores autóctones plantadas há décadas.

Liedewij Schieving ainda recupera do susto de sábado e domingo, quando o fogo atingiu Figueiró dos Vinhos. A viver há 10 anos em Portugal, aquela empresária holandesa nunca tinha passado por semelhante situação.

"Aqui ardeu praticamente tudo. Havia muitos eucaliptos que não resistiram às chamas", refere Liedewij Schievin.

Uma mancha verde destaca-se da paisagem negra envolvente, que retrata a violência do incêndio. "A única coisa que não ardeu foram os carvalhos, os castanheiros, oliveiras e sabugueiros", explica.

Os bombeiros "não estiveram no local" e as árvores que lá estão "há muitas décadas protegeram a quinta e sobreviveram por si", disse Liedewij Schievin.

No Facebook, a mulher, de 50 anos, publicou vídeos e fotografias da zona envolvente à propriedade, que despertaram o interesse dos cibernautas.

Já no início da semana, a foto de uma outra utilizadora fez sucesso na internet. Novamente uma mancha verde, com carvalhos e castanheiros, destaca-se no meio de vários eucaliptos totalmente dizimados pelo fogo, na sequência do fogo em Pedrógão Grande.

"Apesar de não ser a minha propriedade, achei importante partilhar a imagem para demonstrar que as árvores nativas podem ser muito efetivas no combate ao fogo", explicou Tania Sullivan ao JN.

http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/...s-e-castanheiros-escapou-ao-fogo-8583333.html


----------



## Paulo H (22 Jun 2017 às 18:36)

Tenho visto na TV as maiores barbaridades ditas por membros de partidos e até governantes. Existe um preconceito até naqueles políticos que dizem ter raízes / origens no interior do país. 

As maiores barbaridades: 
- "A culpa é dos proprietários"
- "Propriedade é um direito constitucional, embora com deveres. Quem não cuida das suas terras, perde o direito a usufruir delas"
- "Eu fui responsável pela criação do IMI. Faltou avançar com um imposto sobre a propriedade rural" _ O ex-governante só pode ser muito burro, pois eu pago todos os anos às finanças, uma taxa pelos prédios rústicos (propriedades, com ou sem casa) em zonas rurais/florestais. _
- "É preciso obrigar os proprietários a limpar a floresta"  _Boa.. E então as câmaras, não terão de limpar as estradas, 10m para cada lado???_
- "É preciso divulgar nas aldeias, que o fogo é perigoso"
- "Temos de aumentar os impostos nos incumpridores, para que os proprietários sintam que é necessário manter limpa a floresta." _Boa.. Já são pobres e discriminados décadas sem fim, a maioria vive de pensão de sobrevivência (por lei, nada lhes pode ser penhorado). Mas dar-lhes mais uma machadada e levar os impostos para Lisboa, já parece boa ideia._
- "Não sei até que ponto a desertificação do interior é culpa dos governantes.. As pessoas também podem querer vir morar para o litoral!" _Revela um intelecto muito fraco este senhor.. Deus lhe perdoe!_
- (...)

Como eu não sou dos que apenas criticam, cá vai o meu contributo. Em 1.º lugar há que ter noção do perfil dos proprietários, das propriedades, do tipo de floresta, do nosso clima e de factores de risco. Cá vai.. 

Perfil dos proprietários:
- Idade >65 anos (normalmente, herdam as terras, quando um dos pais falecem. Ou seja, quando estão com idade para trabalhar, como não são proprietários, não podem apresentar projetos de investimento)
- Escolaridade: 4ª classe ou inferior
- Condições económicas: 1/3 vive de pensão mínima de sobrevivência (pensão rural)
- Gosta de viver onde estão? Sim!

Tipo de propriedades: 
- Floresta de pinheiros com medronheiros, eucaliptos e castanheiros
- Hortas de cultura intensiva (hortícolas, oliveiras, vinha, árvores de fruto)
- Casas: Curral, adega, habitação
- Dimensão das propriedades: <0.3ha (estimativa minha, em média)
- Quantidade de propriedades: 10-30 (estimativa minha, em média)

Clima:
- Muito quente e seco no Verão, propício a incêndios devido a trovoadas secas.
- Temperado e húmido no inverno, propícia o crescimento dos matos (50 cm de altura / ano). 

Factores de risco:
- Queimas e queimadas com tempo quente, seco e ventoso
- Fogo posto
- Fogueiras, foguetes, mau armazenamento de combustíveis e lixo na floresta
- Máquinas agrícolas (incluindo motoroçadoras de limpeza de mato)
- Acidentes
- Mato e floresta junto às casas
- Bombeiros: sem formação para locais cuja natureza não estão habituados. 
- Proteção civil: fases "charlie/delta/???" talvez já desajustadas da realidade. Hoje, o tempo quente e seco tem chegado cada vez mais cedo, já não precisa ser Verão.
- Emigrantes: em agosto chegam emigrantes cujas práticas nos locais de origem, são no mínimo, imprudentes no nosso território no Verão.
- (...)

O que mudou? Porque é que hoje há mais incêndios?
- No passado havia muito mais pastorícia: os rebanhos vão comendo erva e mato novo. O crescimento do mato é retardado.
- Desertificação / envelhecimento da população. A maioria da população idosa, ou está em casa a cuidado de alguém, ou num lar, ou ainda tem forças para cuidar de alguns animais de criação e de uma pequena horta próxima de casa. Não tem condições físicas para mais.
- Os proprietários também extraiam resina dos pinheiros. Era uma fonte de rendimento, necessária para que a floresta seja sustentável. A atividade de resinagem, leva a que o mato seja cortado, pois é necessário colher resina em cada árvore! Infelizmente, hoje em dia, existe resinagem na zona de Leiria e pouco mais. A resina foi praticamente substituída por produtos sintéticos ou é importada da China.
- Havia mais áreas agrícolas que separavam as manchas florestais, tendo como efeito o retardar dos incendios. Com o envelhecimento da população, as áreas agrícolas estão agora confinadas à aldeia. A existência de máquinas agrícolas e sistemas de rega automáticos, também permite ao proprietário ter a sua horta por perto, quando antes as hortas estavam localizadas ao longo de ribeiras (rega por levadas) ou de nascentes. Como os animais de carga têm de ser alimentados, existiam mais hortas para cultivo de feno e milho. Os animais foram sendo substituídos por máquinas, reduzindo ainda mais a área agrícola. Ou seja, mais área continua de floresta também significa maior dificuldade em extinguir um incêndio.

A realidade custa, mas há que admitir..
- Como seria no tempo do D. Afonso Henriques? Imagino o que passou, o que percorreu nas conquistas atrás do mouros por matagais a perder de vista.. Havia poucos pinheiros, muitos carvalhos, sobreiros, azinheiras e medronheiros. E sim, já existia mato alto e incêndios concerteza!
- Portugal é mato e charneca. Eu para limpar com motoroçadora, 0.5ha de mato em torno de castanheiros, gasto 1 dia inteiro e saio de lá completamente de rastos e arranhado. Os governantes que tirem um dia para experimentar!!

Feito este levantamento, o que há a fazer?
1.º) Deixar de dizer asneiras!
2.º) Fazer diferente, gastar 10x mais na prevenção!

E o que é fazer diferente?
- Cadastro total das propriedades agrícolas
- Emparcelar sem prejuízo de quem cuida das suas propriedades e distribuir de novo, de forma radial em torno da aldeia.
- Criminalizar os responsáveis das câmaras, que não mantenham as suas estradas limpas todo o ano (10 m para cada lado). Tem de haver sempre cabimentação (orçamento) para fazer face às despesas.
- Definir áreas onde não exista floresta: plantar árvores que menos propaguem incêndios ou fazer vinhas como no Douro, até 1/3 da encosta, assim teríamos uma delimitação da floresta, com algum rendimento.
- Empregar funcionários para limpeza da floresta: para quem não pode cuidar da floresta, o estado retira *no futuro* uma percentagem da realização das vendas ou de mais-valias obtidas com a floresta. Atualmente, a floresta arde de 10 em 10 anos, mas se o estado se encarregar da limpeza, de certeza que os proprietários não se importam que o estado fique com metade da venda da floresta! 50% é melhor que ZERO, certo?

Conclusão final:
- Se não é possível ajudar as populações, se não é possível trazer de volta as populações, então o problema é apenas floresta a mais. Tem de haver muito mais propriedade agrícola a separar as áreas florestais, senão daqui a 100 anos estamos a debater o mesmo: tudo a arder e ninguém faz nada. 
- Se a solução não for aumentar a área agrícola, então antes de entregar tudo a privados da pasta de eucalipto, tentem ajudar as pessoas criando emprego na floresta. Fiquem com 50% dos lucros da floresta, que os proprietários ainda agradecem, pois como está é um ciclo interminável que se repete todas as décadas com mais um incêndio,

Tenho dito!


----------



## camrov8 (23 Jun 2017 às 00:11)

a maioria da floresta esta na zona norte e esta na mão de pequenos proprietários sem grandes posses , mais estranho é que os fundos europeus destinados para a floresta vai na sua maioria para o Alentejo que na sua maioria esta detido mor grandes proprietários até Lisboa tem mais apoios


----------



## MSantos (23 Jun 2017 às 14:13)

camrov8 disse:


> a maioria da floresta esta na zona norte e esta na mão de pequenos proprietários sem grandes posses , mais estranho é que os fundos europeus destinados para a floresta vai na sua maioria para o Alentejo que na sua maioria esta detido mor grandes proprietários até Lisboa tem mais apoios



Diria que a maioria da floresta está na zona Centro e não na zona Norte, mas o que dizes é verdade os fundos Europeus destinados à floresta estão centrados no latifúndio do Ribatejo e do Alentejo. Isto acontece porque os fundos destinados à floresta são em grande parte destinados às áreas de reflorestação de sobreiro. Onde se encontram as essas áreas de sobreiro? Exacto... Estão nos latifúndios atrás referidos...

Não se trata de uma preguiçarão aos pequenos proprietários do Norte e Centro, mas os pequenos proprietários do Norte plantam é eucaliptos e geram (os que gerem) a regeneração de pinhal que vai aparecendo. Estas espécies não são contempladas em subsídios e apoios comunitários. Outro problema é a falta de escala, que torna as suas propriedades irrelevantes quando olhadas separadamente, não se subsidia áreas de floresta com 0.5ha e muito menos sem plano de gestão florestal...

Mas as soluções existem, criem-se ZIFs (zonas de intervenção florestal)! As ZIF são uma boa forma de contornar o problema da falta de escala, é mais fácil aprovar projectos e conseguir apoios numa área ZIF com 1000ha do que em parcelas de 0.5ha.

Na minha opinião deveria haver apoios sérios para o sector florestal, apoios que contemplassem a florestação e manutenção de carvalhal, _Quercus robur_ no litoral Norte, Quercus faginea no litoral centro e _Quercus pyrenaica_ no Interior Norte e Centro, apoios para a florestação e manutenção de povoamentos de betulas e pinheiros silvestres nas zonas montanhosas acima dos 800m, nas regiões acima referidas, isto para além de apoios para a manutenção de pinhais bem geridos em que se faça extracção de resina em todo o País. 

É caro isto tudo? É sim! Mas se queremos outra floresta amanha, livre de monoculturas pouco sustentáveis e inflamáveis não vejo outro caminho, não podemos dizer aos proprietários que simplesmente plantem carvalhal e fiquem 50 anos a olhar para as árvores enquanto elas crescem. Proibir por decreto o eucalipto só por si não resolve nada! O eucalipto é a solução mais fácil, não se pode censurar que pessoas pouco pacientes ou informadas optem por esta via, quando na prática não vêem outra.

Há milhões para tanta coisa, tem que haver para a floresta também, os governantes que cortem no supérfluo! Não venham dizer que não há dinheiro! Apenas um exemplo, um avião canadair tem um custo de operação de mais de 3000 euros/hora e comprar um custa 37 milhões de euros, quantos hectares de floresta nativa podíamos sustentar durante quanto tempo só com o valor de um avião canadair e o valor do custo da sua operação?


----------



## Toby (23 Jun 2017 às 15:06)

Boa tarde,

Portugal não utiliza a vegetação por fogo (pare-feux en francais), não inflamável?
Várias regiões utilizaram estes com sucesso.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyrophyte
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyrophyte


----------



## David sf (24 Jun 2017 às 14:07)

> *Eucaliptocratas, diz ele*
> por henrique pereira dos santos, em 24.06.17
> 
> Normalmente não perco grande tempo com o que escreve Francisco Louçã, mas nestes dias tenho-me cruzado com uma ou outra coisa que escreve sobre fogos, como aconteceu hoje como texto que está no Público onde usa o neologismo que eu trouxe para o título do post.
> ...



http://corta-fitas.blogs.sapo.pt/eucaliptocratas-diz-ele-6548443


----------



## Orion (24 Jun 2017 às 16:11)

A polémica é sempre a mesma. Quanto aos tornados de fogo alegamente ditos pelas testemunhas, só mesmo mostrando situações análogas para haver uma confirmação mínima (até agora não há indicações que as condições do 2º vídeo tenham ocorrido - recomendo os últimos 3 minutos):


Quanto ao eucalipto repito o que já escrevi. É muito difícil estabelecer uma relação de causalidade. Contudo, acho que é minimamente previsível que o risco de incêndio e as respetivas consequências aumentem à medida que se adiciona árvores com propriedades muito inflamáveis.

Quanto ao ordenamento do território não basta só indicar a escala colossal da limpeza de todas as florestas e bosques do país. Uma prevenção plena implicaria ou uma maior distinção entre áreas urbanizadas e áreas florestais ou uma fragmentação de toda a área florestal do país o que é um bocado contrário à noção de conservação e de preservação do habitat natural. Isso também seria abrir mais corredores para incendiários.


----------



## Orion (24 Jun 2017 às 16:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jun 2017 às 16:53)

Orion disse:


>


Isto não é novo. Na faixa piritosa ibérica também são usadas certas plantas para evidência indirecta para a presença de cobre.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2017 às 21:38)

David sf disse:


> http://corta-fitas.blogs.sapo.pt/eucaliptocratas-diz-ele-6548443



Ao ler esse texto fiquei com a sensação que os "intocáveis" (responsáveis/operacionais das celuloses) são proprietários de 100% da matéria prima (floresta) que necessitam para as suas actividades. 

E enfatizando a coisa, é como se eu fosse dono de uma marca de queijos, onde apenas 1% do leite usado, derivasse de animais meus - que viveriam felizes, ao ar livre, e produzindo leite de elevadíssima qualidade. Os outros 99% importaria. Se houver um problema com o meu produto, argumentava que é falso, mostrando provas que o leite que eu produzia era de enormíssima qualidade. 

Talvez se esses "intocáveis" só pudessem adquirir madeira de áreas "_não abandonadas com eucaliptos e pinheiros_", a coisa mudasse de figura. Mas não é isso que acontece... "Vive em Lisboa? Não faz mal. A floresta (de eucaliptos) não precisa de qualquer manutenção. Mande plantar que dentro de poucos anos verá o lucro".


----------



## AnDré (26 Jun 2017 às 22:56)

Vale a pena ler:

https://www.publico.pt/2017/06/25/sociedade/noticia/o-pesadelo-florestal-1776808


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jun 2017 às 17:46)

*Drone promete semear 100 mil árvores por dia*

Os drones (ou um determinado drone) são assunto de ordem do dia e alvos de críticas pelas aparições em zonas proibitivas, sendo “misturados” drones de asa fixa com outros tipos de drones, há alguma desinformação sobre o assunto e, no futuro próximo, essa falta de rigor poderá condicionar a utilização deste dispositivo.

Hoje mostramos como os drones podem ter uma importância extrema no combate à desflorestação. Sim, há drones que estão já a semear milhares de árvores por dia.

*Um drone pode ser utilizado para criar florestas*
A batalha tem estado a ser perdida no que toca à compensação de quem trabalha para plantar o que é arrancado, queimado ou destruído. O pulmão do mundo é afetado diariamente e, de acordo com a Scientific American, a maioria dos analistas atribui que 15% das emissões globais de carbono têm como “responsável” a desflorestação. Isso significa que, ao cortar ou a queimar as florestas, estamos a contribuir diretamente para um rápido aumento das alterações climáticas.


https://pplware.sapo.pt/informacao/drone-promete-semear-100-mil-arvores-por-dia/


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jul 2017 às 14:13)




----------



## frederico (14 Jan 2020 às 22:40)

O guia mais recente do ICN sobre flora nacional refere que várias espécies se extinguiram nos últimos milénios em Portugal, mas não refere quais.

Pus-me aqui a pensar em possíveis candidatos e peço a vossa ajuda...

- O pinheiro-de-Alepo (_Pinus halepensis_) está identificado como espécie nativa do Sul de Espanha, mas não aparece no guia do ICN. Será que também já terá ocorrido de forma natural no Sul de Portugal, especialmente no Algarve e Alentejo? Este pinheiro é especialmente resistente à seca e é ocasionalmente utilizado em jardinagem. Nos últimos milénios a Península passou por fases mais secas que levaram à expansão da azinheira até ao Norte de Espanha e fases mais húmidas em que houve expansão dos carvalhos para Sul. É possível que numa fase mais seca este pinheiro se tenha expandido para o ocidente peninsular, deixando bosques relíquia que foram cortados para aproveitamento da madeira. 

- O _Quercus patrae _existe não muito longe da fronteira. Será que existiu nas serras do Norte de Portugal? A verdade é que desde o Neolítico que as nossas serras sofrem uma acção humana intensa, devido à pastorícia. Será que a espécie existiu com uma reduzida área de distribuição e foi extinta devido à acção humana?







- A faia (Fagus sylvatica), ao que parece, já regressou ao Gerês, depois de ter estado extinta em Portugal. A espécie existe em abundância em bosques no Norte de Espanha.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (14 Jan 2020 às 23:35)

frederico disse:


> O guia mais recente do ICN sobre flora nacional refere que várias espécies se extinguiram nos últimos milénios em Portugal, mas não refere quais.
> 
> Pus-me aqui a pensar em possíveis candidatos e peço a vossa ajuda...
> 
> ...



Não sei até que ponto os estudos com pólen fossilizado podem, ou não, responder a essas questões que levantas. Foram estudos desses que permitiram ter a certeza que o _Pinus sylvestris_ já foi espontâneo na Serra da Estrela (tendo-se depois extinto, até muito recentemente ter sido reintroduzido pelos serviços florestais). 
Tanto quanto sei, nem sempre é possível chegar à espécie através da análise polínica. Uma coisa é certa, muitos pontos do Algarve reúnem condições do ponto de vista teórico para pensar que o pinheiro-de-alepo já possa por cá ter existido, tal como o Gerês tem as mesmas condições naturais das zonas montanhosas do norte de Espanha onde cresce a faia e o _Quercus petraea_. O mesmo se pode pensar do freixo-europeu (_Fraxinus excelsior_), só para dar mais um exemplo...


----------



## frederico (14 Jan 2020 às 23:42)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Não sei até que ponto os estudos com pólen fossilizado podem, ou não, responder a essas questões que levantas. Foram estudos desses que permitiram ter a certeza que o _Pinus sylvestris_ já foi espontâneo na Serra da Estrela (tendo-se depois extinto, até muito recentemente ter sido reintroduzido pelos serviços florestais).
> Tanto quanto sei, nem sempre é possível chegar à espécie através da análise polínica. Uma coisa é certa, muitos pontos do Algarve reúnem condições do ponto de vista teórico para pensar que o pinheiro-de-alepo já possa por cá ter existido, tal como o Gerês tem as mesmas condições naturais das zonas montanhosas do norte de Espanha onde cresce a faia e o _Quercus petraea_. O mesmo se pode pensar do freixo-europeu (_Fraxinus excelsior_), só para dar mais um exemplo...



Recordo-me de já ter lido algures que o freixo-europeu terá existido no Gerês. Já o vi numa lista de espécies nativas de Portugal mas no guia mais recente do ICN a espécie não aparece. Em Espanha existe na Galiza.


----------



## frederico (14 Jan 2020 às 23:54)

Outro candidato. 
_
Acer campestre









_


----------



## frederico (15 Jan 2020 às 18:54)

Esta espécie, o barrete-de-padre (_Euonymus_europaeus_) é  rara e tem uma distribuição restrita ao nordeste transmontano. Contudo, é possível que no passado possa ter tido uma distribuição mais extensa no Norte e Sul de Portugal. 






O potencial da espécie para uso em jardinagem e espaços públicos é enorme.


----------



## frederico (15 Jan 2020 às 18:57)

Esta árvore, Prunus padus, está identificada em Portugal mas é raríssima e corre risco de extinção. No entanto, é possível que no passado tivesse tido ampla distribuição no Norte e Centro do país. Tem muito potencial para uso em jardinagem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2020 às 19:14)

frederico disse:


> Esta espécie, o barrete-de-padre (_Euonymus_europaeus_) é  rara e tem uma distribuição restrita ao nordeste transmontano. Contudo, é possível que no passado possa ter tido uma distribuição mais extensa no Norte e Sul de Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já tinha lido em tempos algo relacionada com esta espécies, e já me tinha perguntado se a mesma ainda existia, por cá em Portugal, o mesmo se passa com o sabugueiro, tenho percorrido muitas linhas de água, pelo distrito de Santarém, principalmente, e ainda consigo contar esses mesmo exemplares, pelos dedos de uma mão, e quando os avisto, são exemplares isolados, pois queria fazer centenas e estacas, para plantar, é uma arbusto autóctone, com muito potencial, e que muito contribui para a biodiversidade.


----------



## frederico (15 Jan 2020 às 19:36)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já tinha lido em tempos algo relacionada com esta espécies, e já me tinha perguntado se a mesma ainda existia, por cá em Portugal, o mesmo se passa com o sabugueiro, tenho percorrido muitas linhas de água, pelo distrito de Santarém, principalmente, e ainda consigo contar esses mesmo exemplares, pelos dedos de uma mão, e quando os avisto, são exemplares isolados, pois queria fazer centenas e estacas, para plantar, é uma arbusto autóctone, com muito potencial, e que muito contribui para a biodiversidade.



No Algarve conto pelos dedos das mãos os locais onde há algumas espécies. Basta um incêndio ou uma limpeza de terrenos para haver extinções regionais. A situação de algumas espécies e gravíssima!


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2020 às 19:42)

frederico disse:


> No Algarve conto pelos dedos das mãos os locais onde há algumas espécies. Basta um incêndio ou uma limpeza de terrenos para haver extinções regionais. A situação de algumas espécies e gravíssima!



É mesmo verdade, a questão das limpezas,  não falo das que são feitas apenas com recurso a um corta-mato destroçador, pois por muito mal que seja, mas neste caso toda a matéria organica, fica no solo, e todas as plantas autótoctones regeneram novamente, mas quando a mesma limpeza, é feita com retroescavadoras, ou máquinas de rastos, aí o impacto, e a destruição é de larga escala, ficando por vezes dezenas de hectares de encostas, totalmente expostas á erosão, e já não existe regeneração, num período tão próximo, onde todo o material retirado, é amontoado e queimado.


----------



## frederico (15 Jan 2020 às 19:44)

_Betula pendula
_
Está presente em Espanha na Cordilheira Central. Será que existiu na serra da Estrela ou nas serras do Norte?


----------



## frederico (15 Jan 2020 às 19:48)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É mesmo verdade, a questão das limpezas,  não falo das que são feitas apenas com recurso a um corta-mato destroçador, pois por muito mal que seja, mas neste caso toda a matéria organica, fica no solo, e todas as plantas autótoctones regeneram novamente, mas quando a mesma limpeza, é feita com retroescavadoras, ou máquinas de rastos, aí o impacto, e a destruição é de larga escala, ficando por vezes dezenas de hectares de encostas, totalmente expostas á erosão, e já não existe regeneração, num período tão próximo, onde todo o material retirado, é amontoado e queimado.



No barrocal a Sul de São Brás de Alportel restam meia dúzia de carvalhos... este ano estive lá à procura de bolotas e não encontrei uma sequer. Um carvalho pode demorar vários anos a frutificar. Estes carvalhos pertencem a uma sub-espécie que em Portugal só existe no Algarve e é raríssima. Ninguém quer saber de nada, basta algum proprietário limpar aqueles terrenos e acabou-se a sub-espécie em Portugal. 99,9% da população local nem sequer sabe que há carvalhos no barrocal algarvio e que são de uma sub-espécie rara. Para quem lá vive aquilo é apenas «mato» para cortar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2020 às 19:50)

frederico disse:


> _Betula pendula
> _
> Está presente em Espanha na Cordilheira Central. Será que existiu na serra da Estrela ou nas serras do Norte?



Outra belíssima árvore, muito adaptada a locais húmidos, e tal como todas as outras espécies ribeirnhas, continuam a fazer muita falta, na maioria das nossa linhas de água, que muitas das que tenho visto, estão em processo avançado de erosão.
O seu tronco em tons de cinzento é bem cacterístico.

Concordo totalmente contigo, parece que niguém quer saber de nada, no que toca á conservação de linhas de água, e no que toca á conservação de zonas de mato/floresta que estão intocáveis, e era assim que deviam de continuar, muito protegidas, mas não é mais fácil "assobiar para o lado", como se nada se estivesse tudo bem.


----------



## frederico (15 Jan 2020 às 19:57)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Outra belíssima árvore, muito adaptada a locais húmidos, e tal como todas as outras espécies ribeirnhas, continuam a fazer muita falta, na maioria das nossa linhas de água, que muitas das que tenho visto, estão em processo avançado de erosão.
> O seu tronco em tons de cinzento é bem cacterístico.
> 
> Concordo totalmente contigo, parece que niguém quer saber de nada, no que toca á conservação de linhas de água, e no que toca á conservação de zonas de mato/floresta que estão intocáveis, e era assim que deviam de continuar, muito protegidas, mas não é mais fácil "assobiar para o lado", como se nada se estivesse tudo bem.



Se as autarquias pusessem estas espécies nativas nos espaços públicos, em vez de porem paus-de-ferro, jacarandás e eucaliptos, e se fizessem parques públicos em terra batida com espécies nativas, em vez de fazerem vastas áreas calcetedas com umas arvóres sem copa graças a podas radicais, já seria uma enorme ajuda.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2020 às 20:02)

frederico disse:


> Se as autarquias pusessem estas espécies nativas nos espaços públicos, em vez de porem paus-de-ferro, jacarandás e eucaliptos, e se fizessem parques públicos em terra batida com espécies nativas, em vez de fazerem vastas áreas calcetedas com umas arvóres sem copa graças a podas radicais, já seria uma enorme ajuda.



Isso sim, seria uma excelente contribuição para começar, e até acabava por chamar as pessoas á atenção, de certa forma, e conhecem assim mais espécies autóctones que podiam embelezar os jardins  da nossa cidades, e ainda para mais, temos arbustos, ou árvores tão belos, e bem adaptadas ao nosso clima, e que podiam assim poupar muita água e dinheiro aos cofres públicos.


----------



## Pek (15 Jan 2020 às 20:30)

frederico disse:


> O guia mais recente do ICN sobre flora nacional refere que várias espécies se extinguiram nos últimos milénios em Portugal, mas não refere quais.
> 
> Pus-me aqui a pensar em possíveis candidatos e peço a vossa ajuda...
> 
> ...



Hoje não posso, mas quando tiver tempo vou colocar alguns mapas de espécies em detalhe.


----------



## frederico (15 Jan 2020 às 20:40)

Os mapas de algumas espécies são pouco exactos. Conheço um bosque espontâneo de lódão-bastardo no sotavento algarvio que não aparece referenciado no mapa do ICNF e já encontrei _Quercus marianica_ na serra de Tavira, e essa localização não aparece nos mapas. Há alguns anos dizia-se que o _Quercus robur _era apenas do Noroeste de Portugal, o que é falso. A espécie está bem presente no Centro do país, na zona de Pedrógrão, serra de Gardunha, Cova da Beira, planalto em torno de Viseu, serras da Lousão e Açor, e também foi identificada na Serra de São Mamede e em ribeiras do Alentejo e Algarve. Pessoalmente penso que o pinheiro-manso poderia estender-se ao longo do todo o litoral até à Galiza, mas isto é só uma desconfiança pessoal.


----------



## belem (15 Jan 2020 às 21:47)

«Lisboa foi nomeada Capital Verde para 2020. No âmbito dessa escolha, há vários debates e atividades que vão acontecer na capital ao longo de todo o ano. E para começar, Lisboa Capital Verde 2020 arranca com a maior plantação de árvores de sempre na cidade.

A iniciativa está marcada para o próximo domingo, 12 de janeiro, a partir das 9 horas, em quatro lugares da cidade. A Câmara Municipal vai distribuir sementes para a plantação de 20 mil árvores neste dia.

O objetivo, até ao final do ano, é a plantação de 100 mil árvores em pontos estratégicos da cidade. Este domingo, por exemplo, serão plantadas quatro mil árvores no Rio Seco (Alto da Ajuda/Ajuda), seis mil no parque do Vale da Ameixoeira (Santa Clara), nove mil Vale da Montanha (Areeiro/Marvila) e mil no corredor verde de Monsanto.»



https://nit.pt/out-of-town/back-in-...lisboa-plantar-20-mil-arvores-proximo-domingo

Já aconteceu e espero que tenha corrido bem (tenho ainda que confirmar se foi um sucesso ou não).


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jan 2020 às 21:50)

frederico disse:


> Pessoalmente penso que o pinheiro-manso poderia estender-se ao longo do todo o litoral até à Galiza, mas isto é só uma desconfiança pessoal.


A toponímia em certas terras permite pensar em estabelecimentos de bosques de pinheiro-manso em muitas zonas do noroeste, nomeadamente as zonas arenosas e baixas do litoral (A Ver-O-Mar\Apúlia, Moledo\Caminha por exemplo) onde se dá particularmente bem.


A faia já existe há bastante tempo em Portugal. Há zonas de bosques com relativa presença desta espécie com distribuição pelo norte e centro.
É comum "tropeçar" nesta espécie em muitas zonas.
Ver também aqui alguma informação: https://www.100milarvores.pt/portfolio-items/faia-fagus-sylvatica-l e aqui: https://www.florestar.net/faia/faia.html


----------



## PedroNTSantos (15 Jan 2020 às 22:23)

frederico disse:


> Os mapas de algumas espécies são pouco exactos. Conheço um bosque espontâneo de lódão-bastardo no sotavento algarvio que não aparece referenciado no mapa do ICNF e já encontrei _Quercus marianica_ na serra de Tavira, e essa localização não aparece nos mapas. Há alguns anos dizia-se que o _Quercus robur _era apenas do Noroeste de Portugal, o que é falso. A espécie está bem presente no Centro do país, na zona de Pedrógrão, serra de Gardunha, Cova da Beira, planalto em torno de Viseu, serras da Lousão e Açor, e também foi identificada na Serra de São Mamede e em ribeiras do Alentejo e Algarve. Pessoalmente penso que o pinheiro-manso poderia estender-se ao longo do todo o litoral até à Galiza, mas isto é só uma desconfiança pessoal.



Só nos últimos anos me comecei a aperceber que o _Q. robur_ tem uma penetração para o interior muito superior ao que sempre supus; é difícil limpar o nosso cérebro das ideias pré-concebidas que nos são impingidas pelos "mapas oficiais". No FB, no grupo "Carvalhos de Portugal" tenho aprendido muito sobre a diversidade do género Quercus no nosso país.

A verdade é que nem sempre é fácil traçar esses mapas, num território onde se cruzam influências atlânticas e mediterrânicas (entre outras). Nas encostas da Covilhã, por exemplo, facilmente encontramos sobreiros, carvalhos (negral e alvarinho) e azinheiras. Com sorte, haverá por lá ainda hibridações entre estas espécies…


A “pinheirização”, a “eucaliptização”, o avanço das invasoras, os incêndios, entre outros fatores, têm certamente dado uma machadada na biodiversidade florestal do país; e isto que nos estamos a centrar nas lenhosas, em especial nas árvores. Se estendêssemos a discussão às herbáceas…


Fiquei curioso com a sub-espécie de _Quercus_ que apenas existe no barrocal algarvio; de que sub-espécie estás a falar?


----------



## belem (15 Jan 2020 às 23:11)

Existem efetivamente vários bosques ainda por documentar em Portugal, e até se vão descobrindo novas espécies de árvore para Portugal.
Alguns núcleos possuem, árvores muito raras, dentro do contexto europeu e até mundial, isto porque Portugal funcionou sempre mais como um refúgio, do que como mais um país europeu, como tantos outros, de faias, áceres e abetos.
Árvores como o ácer-campestre ou a faia, por exemplo, são muito vulgares no contexto centro-europeu, mas não em  Portugal, porque no geral, não existem cá condições muito propícias para estas espécies.
Poderão no entanto ter existido sim, mas durante fases mais frescas (durante glaciações) ou se formos para os períodos interglaciais (como o atual) sobretudo em zonas de altitude.
Realmente parece que dada a sua distribuição atual, é muito provável que no passado terão estado cá presentes.
A faia já voltou (de que eu tenha conhecimento existe um núcleo no Gerês e outro em Sintra). O núcleo Geresiano está em expansão nítida, e o Sintrense parece estagnado, não se notando o aparecimento de novas árvores.
O ácer-campestre penso que não voltou ainda, pelo menos em estado selvagem (talvez exista como ornamental), mas temos cá outras 2 espécies de ácer (recentemente tive a sorte de encontrar acidentalmente alguns exemplares de zelha, na Serra de Aire). 
No entanto, não vejo qual o problema, para a plantação do ácer-campestre, especialmente em zonas dotadas de um clima húmido e temperado, como as que existem no Noroeste do nosso país, onde deveria estar presente. Acresce também o interesse, desta espécie ser especialmente boa para ajudar os solos a estabilizarem o que tem muita importância, sobretudo em zonas de encosta (para evitar os deslizamentos de terra).
Mas deverão certamente haver mais espécies, nesta mesma situação, basta consultar estudos palinológicos e dendrológicos,que abordem períodos passados da flora ibérica.
Alguns desses estudos, por exemplo, indicam-nos que o pinheiro-larício esteve presente em Portugal e por isso, pode-se dizer que a espécie também já foi reintroduzida no nosso país (ainda que tendo em vista meramente o aproveitamento económico, mas já com pinhais desta espécie, presentes no Alvão, por exemplo).
Mas esses mesmos estudos, também nos indicam que existem algumas espécies, que estão realmente extintas, nos dias que correm e que a vizinha Espanha, (ou excepcionamente a França), poderia ser a fonte das espécies a reintroduzir, pois a variedade de lá, não deverá ser muito distinta da que existia por cá.
Recordo-me de ter lido um estudo, em que uma espécie de tília  chegava a crescer em estado selvagem, perto de Óbidos, por exemplo. Hoje em dia, penso que está ausente nas matas do nosso país, aparecendo apenas em jardins.
Em Espanha, no entanto, acho que existe pelo menos, uma espécie de tília selvagem (no Norte).
E o que poderá ter provocado a extinção dessas espécies no nosso país? Além da influência humana, existiam também as limitações geográficas e climáticas, que levavam a que estas espécies com um teor mais temperado e boreal, estivessem circunscritas sobretudo, durante as fases interglaciais, a zonas de maior altitude e portanto com uma distribuição geográfica algo reduzida no nosso país.

Penso portanto, que algumas universidades e instituições, deviam tentar identificar os núcleos mais importantes, que estejam ainda por documentar, e tentar assegurar a sua conservação.
E a reintrodução de algumas espécies, que estejam confirmadas como extintas no nosso país, também devia ser realizada (começando de forma experimental, e em zonas propícias).
Mesmo as escolas também deviam incentivar os estudantes, a adoptar e cuidar de parcelas florestais.
Pequenas áreas, podem encerrar surpresas, como um grupo de amieiros antigos, que cresce teimosamente junto a um ribeiro perto de Mira-Sintra.
Os serviços municipais, também deviam tentar organizar iniciativas nesse sentido.
Alguns grupos particulares em Portugal, têm adquirido terras para conservar as florestas que existem nas mesmas e até de alguma forma, aumentar a área da floresta nativa.
Tal também está acontecer em reservas naturais privadas.
Mesmo o governo lançou uma medida para incentivar a floresta autótone:
https://www.publico.pt/2018/10/28/e...lhoes-pagar-aposta-floresta-autoctone-1849123
Eu, por exemplo, tenho uma quinta onde faço propagação da floresta autótone e todos os anos, há sementeiras e plantações. No ano passado, por exemplo, plantei salgueiros-brancos junto a um lago, além de ter semeado vários sobreiros .e carvalhos-cerquinhos (todos de variedades locais). Os medronheiros e os loureiros, estão a desenvolver-se bem, assim como os carvalhos. Também resgatei quercíneas e loureiros, que estavam a crescer num pomar de macieiras e que iam ser destruídos, caso eu não os levasse.


----------



## frederico (15 Jan 2020 às 23:32)

No Algarve, no barrocal, ainda há alguns _Quercus faginea alpestris, _mas só conheço duas localizações e têm pouquíssimos exemplares, basta uma limpeza de terreno ou de bermas e haverá uma possível extinção. E isto era tão simples de resolver, bastaria apanhar bolotas e plantar a árvores em espaços públicos, em vez de porem jacarandás e outras espécies de outras latitudes. 

Os mapas do carvalho-de-Monchique estão todos mal, a espécie também existia na serra do Caldeirão e nos concelhos de Odemira e Aljezur. 

Quanto ao sobreiro tenho algumas dúvidas no que diz respeito aos mapas. Pessoalmente acho que parte do interior do Baixo Alentejo não tem condições para o sobreiro, o clima é semi-árido, as precipitações médias anuais são inferiores a 500 mm, os solos muito pobres e finos. Há regiões nos concelhos de Mértola ou Serpa que antes da intervenção humana poderiam ser até estepes e matagais, outras seriam zambujais, em vez de azinhais. Perto do castelo de Noudar vi um zambujal há anos, em bom estado de conservação. Por outro lado há muito sobreiro no Noroeste, mas uma técnica do Parque Nacional disse-me que tem dúvidas quanto a esta presença. É possível que o sobreiro tenha sido expandido pelo Homem, pois a cortiça tinha várias utilizações, e depois há a questão da selecção positiva praticada ao longo de séculos. Como era proibido cortar sobreiros e azinheiras, cortavam-se apenas os carvalhos. 

No passado dizia-se que o carvalho-português era típico da zona Centro. Nada mais falso. A espécie foi muito abundante no litoral alentejano, barrocal algarvio, Ribatejo,  parte do Alto Alentejo, Beira Baixa e Alto Douro. Não se restringia apenas aos distritos de Lisboa, Leiria e Coimbra. Contudo, durante séculos houve selecção positiva do sobreiro e azinheira, e surgiram os montados só com uma ou duas espécies. E os carvalhos quase desapareceram. Já vi exemplares «perdidos» nas zonas de Alcácer do Sal, Torrão, Grândola, Odemira, Canha, Lavra, Mora, Montemor-o-Novo, Pocinho (Alto Douro). 

Por falar em montado, ensinaram-nos que era formado por sobreiros e azinheiras. Mas também há montado de carvalho-negral, e desse ninguém fala. E em Portugal há uns anos ainda existia na região de Nisa. Mas o melhor que eu conheço está em Espanha perto da fronteira de Vila Formoso. Em Portugal existiram extensas áreas de montado de carvalho, nos distritos de Portalegre, Castelo Branco e Guarda. Desapareceram ao longo dos século XIX e XX com os incêndios, campanhas do trigo e selecção positiva de sobreiro e azinheira.


----------



## frederico (15 Jan 2020 às 23:40)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Só nos últimos anos me comecei a aperceber que o _Q. robur_ tem uma penetração para o interior muito superior ao que sempre supus; é difícil limpar o nosso cérebro das ideias pré-concebidas que nos são impingidas pelos "mapas oficiais". No FB, no grupo "Carvalhos de Portugal" tenho aprendido muito sobre a diversidade do género Quercus no nosso país.
> 
> A verdade é que nem sempre é fácil traçar esses mapas, num território onde se cruzam influências atlânticas e mediterrânicas (entre outras). Nas encostas da Covilhã, por exemplo, facilmente encontramos sobreiros, carvalhos (negral e alvarinho) e azinheiras. Com sorte, haverá por lá ainda hibridações entre estas espécies…
> 
> ...



Nos séculos XIX e XX houve uma série de eventos que devastaram a biodiversidade em Portugal.

- Nacionalização e venda dos bens da Igreja após a guerra civil. As terras dos conventos preservavam muita floresta nativa, e os novos proprietários cortaram imediatamente as árvores para venderem a lenha.

- Registo das terras por altura da década de 40 do século XIX. Os advogados registaram muitos terras comunais e baldios, que eram das populações das aldeias, onde havia floresta nativa. Depois cortaram a lenha e venderam.

- Morte do castanheiro com uma doença fúngica. A árvores desapareceu da paisagem em vastas áreas do país onde era abundante e dominante, como a Serra da Lousã. A castanha era a base da alimentação e a batata só se popularizou no século XIX.

- Campanhas do trigo com início no final do século XIX e que se vão prolongar até ao início do Estado Novo.

- Reflorestação com pinheiro-bravo a partir do final do século XIX.

- Nova ocupação e pinheirização de baldios no Estado Novo. 

- Eucaliptização maciça e mega incêndios a partir dos anos 80 do século XX.


----------



## belem (15 Jan 2020 às 23:48)

As bétulas ou Bidoeiros da Serra da Estrela:






A Serra da Estrela, tem alguns paradoxos interessantes...
Vastas áreas desprovidas de floresta nativa, assim como núcleos importantes dotados de espécies que cada vez mais são uma raridade.
Penso que tem sido feita reflorestação na Serra, mas não a uma grande escala.
Espero que tenham em vista, a expansão da floresta em vastas áreas, com o devido aproveitamento do valioso património genético local.


----------



## frederico (15 Jan 2020 às 23:51)

Estive a ver áreas de distribuição de tílias e duvido que tivessem ocorrido em Portugal. Não encontrei referência em relação à sua presença na Galiza ou Cordilheira Central. No entanto a espécie ocorre em jardins e espaços públicos no Norte e Centro do país, e pode ser também cultivada nas serras de São Mamede ou Monchique. Infelizmente, muitos exemplares estão a ser destruídos com podas radicais. 

_Tilia cordata_


----------



## belem (15 Jan 2020 às 23:52)

Depois a ver se ponho aqui estudos sobre a flora Portuguesa, durante certas fases do Paleolítico, Mesolítico, Neolítico, etc...


----------



## frederico (15 Jan 2020 às 23:53)

Outra espécie de tília que ocorre no Norte de Espanha. 

_Tylia platyphyllos_


----------



## frederico (16 Jan 2020 às 00:14)

Uma forma de inferior a vegetação dominante de um local no passado é olhar para a toponímia.

Em Portugal há inúmeros locais com toponímias que evocam a presença de carvalhos. Um exemplo é a *serra do Cercal*, no litoral alentejano, onde nos dias de hoje o carvalho-cerquinho é raríssimo, mas teria sido a árvore dominante séculos atrás.

Alguns topónimos que me recordo de ver em Portugal:

- Carvalhal, Carvalhos, Carvalhoso, Carvalhido, Sobral de Monte Agraço, Azinhal, Zambujal, Zambujeiro, Cercal, Murta, Murteira, Espinheira, Vidoeiro, Sobreiro, Carvalha, Castanheira de Pêra, Castanheira, Espinhal, Avelar, Avelãs de Caminho, Pinheiro, Freixial, Freixoso.

Certamente que a lista é muito mais extensa.


----------



## frederico (16 Jan 2020 às 00:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


>



Uma pena que na lista não tenham posto em primeiro lugar a espécie mais importante de todas: o carvalho-roble. Já vi um estudo genético e os carvalhos do Centro de Portugal são diferentes dos carvalhos do Minho. Por isso, deveriam ser usadas bolotas de árvores locais. 

Porra, que o desgraçado do carvalho-roble está regularmente a ser esquecido e desprezado!


----------



## frederico (16 Jan 2020 às 00:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Drone promete semear 100 mil árvores por dia*
> 
> Os drones (ou um determinado drone) são assunto de ordem do dia e alvos de críticas pelas aparições em zonas proibitivas, sendo “misturados” drones de asa fixa com outros tipos de drones, há alguma desinformação sobre o assunto e, no futuro próximo, essa falta de rigor poderá condicionar a utilização deste dispositivo.
> 
> ...



Todos os anos poderíamos ter voluntários a apanhar bolotas em bosques relíquia e depois poderiam ser espalhadas por via aérea. Já me tinha ocorrido esta ideia para recuperar a serra algarvia mas nunca tinha pensado em drones.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (16 Jan 2020 às 00:26)

No mês passado participei numa atividade, junto à N2, um pouco a norte de São Brás, e fotografei o que me parece ser um _Q. faginea_; com sorte ainda era da sub-espécie que referes!!...

Quanto ao sobreiro....concordo contigo, empiricamente também me parece que uma parte do problema no sul é o facto de existirem zonas de sobreiro que estão há muito em stress hídrico; por outras palavras, por estar em locais mais propícios à azinheira, ao carrasco ou até mesmo ao zambujeiro. Já levo tempo suficiente no Algarve (15 anos) para observar como a sucessão de anos secos está a debilitar a espécie...
Mas quando, por outro lado, vou a Braga (a minha mulher é de lá...) que maravilha de sobreiros, estão por todo o lado: viçosos, pujantes, magníficos... Vejo sobreiros a crescer até a poucos metros do mar, em Esposende e mesmo na Mata do Camarido, em Caminha, à sombra de austrálias!!...Não tenho dúvidas que o sobreiro é muito mais característico do Noroeste do que de grande parte do interior Sul.

Também me parece que tens razão quanto às tílias; acho que só mesmo nos Cantábricos elas encontram um cilma atlântico puro que lhes permite prosperar; e mesmo aí, do pouco que conheço, nunca são o elemento fundamental da floresta, sempre aquém dos carvalhos e das faias.

Apesar de tudo, em partes da Beira Interior, continua a ser possível ver imensidões de carvalhos; há poucos anos, fiz a estrada entre Vilar Formoso e o Sabugal e fiquei maravilhado com a enorme mancha, quase intocada, de _Q. pyrenaica_. Mesmo na Cova da Beira, onde os pomares e o regadio ainda não chegaram, parece-me haver mais carvalhos hoje do que me lembro de ver em criança (em parte também pelo crescente desinteresse pelo pinhal). Infelizmente, nas faldas da Estrela, como em muitas outras zonas, a exponencial progressão da _Acacia dealbata_ tem interferido com a regeneração e progressão dos carvalhais.
E, claro, temos ainda o _Reino Maravilhoso_ de Trás-os-Montes, que será hoje a parcela do continente onde a paisagem, e a biodiversidade, estarão mais preservadas.


----------



## frederico (16 Jan 2020 às 00:33)

Em Inglaterra ainda se preservam os espaços em torno de muitas igrejas, que não foram pavimentados, especialmente nas áreas mais rurais. Uma das árvores mais comuns nestes espaços é o teixo! Já encontrei referência à presença de teixos no passado junto às capelas e igrejas do Norte de Espanha. Será que num passado distante esta tradição também existiu no Norte de Portugal? O teixo era uma árvore sagrada para os celtas, tal como o carvalho. O Norte de Portugal e o Norte de Espanha, antes da invasão romana, faziam parte do vasto mundo da cultura celta. Falava-se uma língua celta como no ocidente de França e ilhas britânicas, usavam-se os mesmos símbolos, alimentos ou instrumentos musicais. Quando o cristianismo foi implementado, adoptou muita coisa do paganismo. Por isso aparecem green men nas igrejas medievais portuguesas. A partir do século XVI, com a Contra Reforma e a Inquisição, a Igreja em Portugal passou a considerar o «culto das árvores» uma prática pagã e até satânica e muita coisa nas igrejas portuguesas foi destruída à picareta. Será que os teixos também ocorriam junto a igrejas e capelas no Norte do país?


----------



## frederico (16 Jan 2020 às 00:42)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> No mês passado participei numa atividade, junto à N2, um pouco a norte de São Brás, e fotografei o que me parece ser um _Q. faginea_; com sorte ainda era da sub-espécie que referes!!...
> 
> Quanto ao sobreiro....concordo contigo, empiricamente também me parece que uma parte do problema no sul é o facto de existirem zonas de sobreiro que estão há muito em stress hídrico; por outras palavras, por estar em locais mais propícios à azinheira, ao carrasco ou até mesmo ao zambujeiro. Já levo tempo suficiente no Algarve (15 anos) para observar como a sucessão de anos secos está a debilitar a espécie...
> Mas quando, por outro lado, vou a Braga (a minha mulher é de lá...) que maravilha de sobreiros, estão por todo o lado: viçosos, pujantes, magníficos... Vejo sobreiros a crescer até a poucos metros do mar, em Esposende e mesmo na Mata do Camarido, em Caminha, à sombra de austrálias!!...Não tenho dúvidas que o sobreiro é muito mais característico do Noroeste do que de grande parte do interior Sul.
> ...



O sobreiro não se adapta a precipitações inferiores a 500 mm por ano. No litoral algarvio ainda se vê em zonas que têm entre 450 e 500 mm porque o calor do Verão é atenuado pela brisa marítima, os solos são profundos e há mais humidade no ar. Já em Mértola não existem este factores atenuantes!

Podes ver sobreiros perto da Praia Verde, junto ao pinhal, mas alguns estão a morrer, junto à EN 125 na Altura ou no pinhal do Ludo. O sobreiro terá sido comum no sotavento algarvio e Algarve Central associado ao pinheiro-manso e à azinheira, junto ao litoral. Estas formações são raríssimas, e estão muito degradadas e em risco de desaparecer devido à pressão humana. Onde encontras este tipo de habitat com extensão decente é na Andaluzia Ocidental. Seria óptimo que houvesse uma boa mata nativa no sotavento algarvio, pública e extensa. E que o pinhal de Monte Gordo fosse recuperado como deve ser.


----------



## frederico (16 Jan 2020 às 01:10)

Uma formação pouco conhecida mas com grande valor ecológico são os piornais. Este tipo de mata arbustiva é típica de solos arenosos litorais do sotavento algario e Andaluzia ocidental. Em Portugal há um bom piornal entre Manta Rota e Cacela Velha, e entre a Altura e Praia Verde. Na realidade até décadas atrás existiu um piornal contínuo entre o início da Ria Formosa e a mata da Praia Verde.

Antes da florestação com pinheiros, a maior parte da mata de Monte Gordo era um extenso piornal. Em Espanha também há piornais interessantes na província de Huelva. Este é o habitat perfeito para o camaleão. No piornal da Manta Rota quando era criança abundavam os coelhos e lebres, e havia uma ou outra raposa. Em Doñana, há linces.

O piorno (_Retama monosperma_) tem grande potencial para uso em jardinagem, que é desprezado em Portugal mas aproveitado noutros países. A espécie fica ressequida nas áreas dunares nos meses de Verão, mas em solos agrícolas aguenta-se bem verde todo o ano.






Bons piornais:

- Entre a Manta Rota e início da Ria Formosa;
- Entre Altura e Praia Verde;
- Ponta da Areia, Vila Real de Santo António;
- Restinga da Ilha Canela, perto de Ayamonte;
- Reserva natural da foz do Rio Piedras em Lepe.

PS: parte substancial do litoral da Andaluzia Ocidental era um piornal. Os pinheiros que lá vemos foram plantados pelo Homem para estabilizar a linha do litoral.


----------



## frederico (16 Jan 2020 às 01:44)

Mais uma árvore rara em Portugal, mas que no passado recente teria tido uma distribuição mais extensa no nosso país. Actualmente persiste no interior de Trás-os-Montes, mas também poderia ocorrer na Beira Interior. 

*Cerejeira-de-Santa-Lúcia (Prunus mahaleb)*






https://jb.utad.pt/especie/Prunus_mahaleb


----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2020 às 08:53)

frederico disse:


> Em Inglaterra ainda se preservam os espaços em torno de muitas igrejas, que não foram pavimentados, especialmente nas áreas mais rurais. Uma das árvores mais comuns nestes espaços é o teixo! Já encontrei referência *à presença de teixos no passado junto às capelas e igrejas do Norte de Espanha*. Será que num passado distante esta tradição também existiu no Norte de Portugal? O teixo era uma árvore sagrada para os celtas, tal como o carvalho. O Norte de Portugal e o Norte de Espanha, antes da invasão romana, faziam parte do vasto mundo da cultura celta. Falava-se uma língua celta como no ocidente de França e ilhas britânicas, usavam-se os mesmos símbolos, alimentos ou instrumentos musicais. Quando o cristianismo foi implementado, adoptou muita coisa do paganismo. Por isso aparecem green men nas igrejas medievais portuguesas. A partir do século XVI, com a Contra Reforma e a Inquisição, a Igreja em Portugal passou a considerar o «culto das árvores» uma prática pagã e até satânica e muita coisa nas igrejas portuguesas foi destruída à picareta. Será que os teixos também ocorriam junto a igrejas e capelas no Norte do país?



E no presente. Contando apenas Astúrias já existem actualmente 280 igrejas com teixos:

https://www.elcomercio.es/v/20111227/oriente/tejos-iglesia-oriente-20111227.html

























E continuam plantando:


----------



## frederico (16 Jan 2020 às 15:08)

Obrigado @Pek  pela informação. 

Alguém tem conhecimento de algo assim no Norte de Portugal?


----------



## belem (16 Jan 2020 às 16:02)

Em Portugal existem teixos de grandes proporções e muitos antigos. Também existem florestas de teixos, mas são raras, naturalmente.


----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2020 às 16:12)

frederico disse:


> Obrigado @Pek  pela informação.
> 
> Alguém tem conhecimento de algo assim no Norte de Portugal?



Se serve, em Sanabria e outras áreas de Zamora muito próximas à raia também há teixos, ou azevinhos em seu defeito, ao lado das igrejas. Duas espécies de clara tradição celta. Além disso, em vales portugueses até 1640 (Hermisende-Ermesende), essas espécies ainda permanecem nas igrejas.


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2020 às 16:12)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> No mês passado participei numa atividade, junto à N2, um pouco a norte de São Brás, e fotografei o que me parece ser um _Q. faginea_; com sorte ainda era da sub-espécie que referes!!...
> 
> Quanto ao sobreiro....concordo contigo, empiricamente também me parece que uma parte do problema no sul é o facto de existirem zonas de sobreiro que estão há muito em stress hídrico; por outras palavras, por estar em locais mais propícios à azinheira, ao carrasco ou até mesmo ao zambujeiro. Já levo tempo suficiente no Algarve (15 anos) para observar como a sucessão de anos secos está a debilitar a espécie...
> Mas quando, por outro lado, vou a Braga (a minha mulher é de lá...) que maravilha de sobreiros, estão por todo o lado: viçosos, pujantes, magníficos... Vejo sobreiros a crescer até a poucos metros do mar, em Esposende e mesmo na Mata do Camarido, em Caminha, à sombra de austrálias!!...Não tenho dúvidas que o sobreiro é muito mais característico do Noroeste do que de grande parte do interior Sul.
> ...




Pela imagem parece mais carvalhiça, ou carvalho-anão (Quercus lusitanica).


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2020 às 16:32)

Já que estamos numa de raridades botânicas autóctones queria destacar os mostageiros e tramazeiras, _(Sorbus spp). _

Mostajeiro-das-cólicas (_Sorbus torminalis_) - Planta rara em Portugal, existem alguns exemplares em Trás-os-Montes e Beira Interior.
Mostajeiro-de-folhas-largas (_Sorbus latifolia_) - Penso que em Portugal só existe na Beira Interior, na zona do Sabugal é "frequente".
Tramazeira (_Sorbus aucuparia_) - Presente nas nossas serras mais Atlânticas da zona do Gerês e Serras do Sistema Central.
Mostajeiro-branco (_Sorbus aria_) - Planta raríssima que nunca vi, penso que em Portugal só existe no Gerês e mesmo aí é muito rara.


----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2020 às 17:30)

MSantos disse:


> Mostajeiro-branco (*Sorbus aria*) - Planta raríssima que nunca vi, penso que em Portugal só existe no Gerês e mesmo aí é muito rara.



Distribuição em Espanha por regiões de origem. São áreas ou grupos de áreas onde a espécie é nativa (*não introduzida, reintroduzida ou naturalizada*), sujeitas a condições ecológicas uniformes nas quais são encontradas fontes de sementes ou povoamentos com características fenotípicas ou genéticas semelhantes:


----------



## frederico (16 Jan 2020 às 17:46)

Em Portugal houve carvalhos sagrados até pelo menos ao século XVIII, o que coincide com pico de actividade do genocídio cultural levado a cabo pela pérfida Inquisição. 

Sei de um mosteiro no Norte de Portugal que ainda conserva um destes carvalhos mas prefiro não revelar qual é.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2020 às 18:06)

frederico disse:


> Sei de um mosteiro no Norte de Portugal que ainda conserva um destes carvalhos mas prefiro não revelar qual é.


O Mosteiro de São João de Arga é um excelentíssimo candidato. Alguns exemplares de carvalhos são bem antigos, tanto no interior e como exterior do mosteiro. Uma vista rara e deliciosa.





https://olhares.sapo.pt/mosteiro-de-sao-joao-darga-foto2273896.html




(imagem no facebook)


----------



## camrov8 (16 Jan 2020 às 19:23)

na escola de enfermagem do Porto estão dois grandes medronheiros mas quando digo grandes são mesmo uma pessoa não consegue abraçar a base


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2020 às 19:28)

camrov8 disse:


> na escola de enfermagem do Porto estão dois grandes medronheiros mas quando digo grandes são mesmo uma pessoa não consegue abraçar a base



Esses medronheiros, que se formam como sendo uma árvore são de facto exemplares magníficos, e que tem de ser preservados assim mesmo, também conheço alguns, mas não tão grandes como esses que referes.


----------



## frederico (16 Jan 2020 às 19:47)

camrov8 disse:


> na escola de enfermagem do Porto estão dois grandes medronheiros mas quando digo grandes são mesmo uma pessoa não consegue abraçar a base



Muitos dos nossos arbustos atingem porte de árvore quando não são podados e têm boas condições edafo-climáticas.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (16 Jan 2020 às 22:53)

MSantos disse:


> Pela imagem parece mais carvalhiça, ou carvalho-anão (Quercus lusitanica).



Sim, talvez seja _Quercus lusitanica_.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (16 Jan 2020 às 23:05)

MSantos disse:


> Já que estamos numa de raridades botânicas autóctones queria destacar os mostageiros e tramazeiras, _(Sorbus spp). _
> 
> Mostajeiro-das-cólicas (_Sorbus torminalis_) - Planta rara em Portugal, existem alguns exemplares em Trás-os-Montes e Beira Interior.
> Mostajeiro-de-folhas-largas (_Sorbus latifolia_) - Penso que em Portugal só existem na Beira Interior, na zona do Sabugal é "frequente".
> ...



O núcleo da Guarda da associação Quercus está a implementar um projeto de conservação do _Sorbus latifolia_ no distrito. A Quercus esteve também envolvida, penso que até 2016, no projeto "Life Taxus", implementado no Gerês e na Estrela, relacionada com a preservação do teixo nessas duas áreas montanhosas.
Interessante é também o projeto "Life-Relict", atualmente a decorrer, para preservação das formações de adelfeiras (_Rhododendron ponticum_), em Monchique,  e de azereiro (_Prunus lusitanica_), na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## frederico (16 Jan 2020 às 23:33)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> O núcleo da Guarda da associação Quercus está a implementar um projeto de conservação do _Sorbus latifolia_ no distrito. A Quercus esteve também envolvida, penso que até 2016, no projeto "Life Taxus", implementado no Gerês e na Estrela, relacionada com a preservação do teixo nessas duas áreas montanhosas.
> Interessante é também o projeto "Life-Relict", atualmente a decorrer, para preservação das formações de adelfeiras (_Rhododendron ponticum_), em Monchique,  e de azereiro (_Prunus lusitanica_), na Serra da Estrela.



É curioso mas já vi adelfeiras na zona de Odeceixe em *solos de xisto*. Perto dessa praia em encostas, no meio do mato, há muitos carvalhos. Todo o litoral de Aljezur a Sines conservou aqui e acolá uma biodiversidade que desapareceu no Algarve no século XX. Temo que com esta aberrante lei das limpezas tudo possa vir a ser destruído. 

A Coreografia do Algarve do século XIX refere que a ribeira de Odeleite no concelho de Tavira tinha o vale cultivado com castanheiros e nogueiras. Já não se encontra nada disto. No entanto, no concelho de Odemira, encontrei um vale de um ribeiro assim. Com vários castanheiros e nogueiras!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (16 Jan 2020 às 23:49)

frederico disse:


> Temo que com esta aberrante lei das limpezas tudo possa vir a ser destruído.



Um primeiro-ministro não pode ser especialista em todas as áreas e nenhum país do mundo deve ter um que seja especialista em botânica; mas no topo da estrutura dos ministérios da agricultura e do ambiente, no topo do ICNF, deveria haver gente com conhecimento, com lucidez e com força política para elucidar quem decide sobre as consequências destas medidas populistas, de curto-alcance mas com potenciais efeitos devastadores a médio/longo prazo. Não se aprende nada com os erros do passado...


----------



## frederico (20 Jan 2020 às 19:47)

Tenho algures um livro sobre floresta inglesa perdido na minha biblioteca. Li-o há uns anos e retive que no final do século XIX e início do século XX a floresta foi enriquecida com espécies importadas da Europa temperada. Um exemplo são as tílias. 

Há algumas espécies que nunca vi em Portugal, ou que são raras, e que poderiam ser mais utilizadas pelas autarquias e privados, em espaços públicos e jardins, já que não têm carácter invasor. 

Uma dessas espécie é o cedro-do-atlas (_Cedrus atlantica_).






Distribuição natural:


----------



## PedroNTSantos (20 Jan 2020 às 23:56)

frederico disse:


> Tenho algures um livro sobre floresta inglesa perdido na minha biblioteca. Li-o há uns anos e retive que no final do século XIX e início do século XX a floresta foi enriquecida com espécies importadas da Europa temperada. Um exemplo são as tílias.
> 
> Há algumas espécies que nunca vi em Portugal, ou que são raras, e que poderiam ser mais utilizadas pelas autarquias e privados, em espaços públicos e jardins, já que não têm carácter invasor.
> 
> ...




O cedro do atlas até é relativamente comum em jardins do centro e norte de Portugal, pelo menos tanto como o cedro dos himalaias. Já mais difícil é perceber como ignoramos o nosso vizinho_ Abies pinsapo_. Não conheço nenhum jardim público ou arboreto onde se utilize esta espécie das montanhas do sul da Península. É muito mais fácil encontrar plantados, para além dos referidos cedros, espécies do outro lado do Atlântico, como as pseudotsugas e mesmo as sequóias; isto já para não falar de outras espécies europeias, como a _Abies alba_ (que também cresce nos Pirinéus), a _Picea abies_ ou mesmo o _Larix decidua_ (comum na Serra da Estrela, por exemplo).

Em termos ornamentais, porém, o que me faz mais confusão é a forma como se desperdiça o potencial de espécies autóctones como a zelha ou o oxicedro; de qualquer forma, antes de evoluirmos na escolha das espécies, deveríamos evoluir na forma como as árvores são tratadas, pois a forma como se continuam a podar as árvores neste país é verdadeiramente criminosa.


----------



## frederico (21 Jan 2020 às 00:07)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> O cedro do atlas até é relativamente comum em jardins do centro e norte de Portugal, pelo menos tanto como o cedro dos himalaias. Já mais difícil é perceber como ignoramos o nosso vizinho_ Abies pinsapo_. Não conheço nenhum jardim público ou arboreto onde se utilize esta espécie das montanhas do sul da Península. É muito mais fácil encontrar plantados, para além dos referidos cedros, espécies do outro lado do Atlântico, como as pseudotsugas e mesmo as sequóias; isto já para não falar de outras espécies europeias, como a _Abies alba_ (que também cresce nos Pirinéus), a _Picea abies_ ou mesmo o _Larix decidua_ (comum na Serra da Estrela, por exemplo).
> 
> Em termos ornamentais, porém, o que me faz mais confusão é a forma como se desperdiça o potencial de espécies autóctones como a zelha ou o oxicedro; de qualquer forma, antes de evoluirmos na escolha das espécies, deveríamos evoluir na forma como as árvores são tratadas, pois a forma como se continuam a podar as árvores neste país é verdadeiramente criminosa.



Ia colocar o _Abies pinsapo. _É uma espécie rara no meio natural.

As podas assassinas são um fenómeno recente. Outro é o corte total de árvores de grande porte sem qualquer razão aparente em jardins privados, bermas, jardins e parques públicos.

Conheço uma pessoa no Algarve que tinha três pinheiros-de-Alepo enormes e antigos no seu jardim privado. Os varredores da junta começaram a embirrar com os pinheiros, diziam que a caruma sujava o passeio e entupia as sarjetas. Foi obrigada a podar os ramos inferiores das árvores. No ano seguinte os vizinhos fizeram queixa que tinham alergias por causa do pólen. Foi obrigada a cortar as árvores pela câmara municipal, incrível! Contou-me isto a chorar, pois tinha muitos amor aos pinheiros. Em Portugal em meios pequenos as pessoas embirram com as árvores por razões totalmente fúteis e não desistem enquanto não as cortam. Isto parece-me coisa de país atrasado pois vivo num país estrangeiro onde é proibido tocar nas árvores que estejam em qualquer espaço público. Em Portugal todo o pretexto vale para atacar as árvores. As folhas sujam o passeio, as folham entopem a sarjeta, as folhas sujam o quintal, a copa tapa a vista da casa, o pólen faz alergia, os pardais fazem ninho na árvore e sujam os carros, os pardais fazem muito barulho a chilrear, o tronco da árvore do vizinho entrou na minha terra e passou o limite de divisão da propriedade...

O Público tem um bom artigo sobre este problema:

https://www.publico.pt/2020/01/12/local/noticia/arvore-podada-vive-media-terco-viveria-podas-1899925


----------



## PedroNTSantos (21 Jan 2020 às 00:27)

As podas, em Portugal, são uma guerra perdida...

Um caso paradigmático é o de Lisboa, que já foi uma excepção, pela positiva, à maioria dos concelhos... Durante anos a manutenção das árvores esteve a cargo da Câmara e as árvores eram bem podadas. Porém, alguém na estrutura dos espaços verdes, deve-se ter fartado das tais queixas que enumeras e passaram a competência para as juntas de freguesia. Como os presidentes de junta estão mais perto do cidadão, são mais fáceis de pressionar e alguns, para não perder meia-dúzia de votos, lá fazem a vontade ao indíviduo que não vê a marquise do vizinho e temos hoje em Lisboa a mesma pouca vergonha a que assistimos na maioria dos concelhos.

Mas olha que em Espanha, do que conheço, não veja a coisa muito melhor...Acho que neste departamento só seria totalmente feliz nos Estados Unidos ou no Canadá!


----------



## frederico (21 Jan 2020 às 00:38)

O Sul de Espanha não tem muita tradição de jardim público. O que é típico do Sul de Espanha é isto:

- praças com palmeiras-das-Canárias
- pátios interiores com poço, fonte, vasos, canteiros
- um extenso pinhal, azinhal ou sobral ao lado do limite urbano da povoação com uma capela da Virgem
- em Sevilha há jardins privados em palácios mas têm um desenho diferente do que se encontra em Portugal, há ali muitas influências muçulmanas. 

A partir do final dos anos 60 deu-se em Portugal uma explosão urbanística com total desprezo pela presença de árvores e jardins públicos. 

Os artigos médicos mostram hoje em dia que a presença de áreas verdes com árvores e não impermeabilizadas em espaços urbanos é uma medida de saúde pública que ajuda até na prevenção de doenças auto-imunes. 

Enquanto que Lisboa ainda tem Monsanto e Sintra, o Porto não tem uma única área de mata nativa pública que tenha uma área decente na sua área urbana.


----------



## frederico (21 Jan 2020 às 00:46)

Praça em Ayamonte, com palmeiras, ladrilhos e azulejos. 







Um pátio interior em Sevilha. 






Capela de Pedras Albas, perto de Castelejo, rodeada por um azinhal. 






Jardim em Palácio de Sevilha, notar a presença de palmeiras, limoeiros, azulejos, laranjeiras, vasos, canteiros.


----------



## frederico (21 Jan 2020 às 00:53)

Para perceber o que é a tradição portuguesa no jardim e espaços verdes em área urbana temos de olhar para aquilo que havia pelo menos dos séculos XVI até aos anos 60, década em que começa a praga do crescimento desordenado e a descaracterização da nossa identidade cultural. Vou desenvolver o tema nos próximos dias...


----------



## frederico (22 Jan 2020 às 18:52)

Num passado assim não muito distante fizeram-se avenidas e passeios com galerias de árvores nativas ou folhosas da nossa latitude cujas copas eram preservadas intactas, sem podas radicais. Infelizmente nas últimas décadas esse costume perdeu-se.

Uma dessas galerias existe em Ponte de Lima e data de 1901:






_Estas árvores pertencem à espécie Platanus x hispanica Miller ex Münchh.,a mais plantada em Portugal. Esta espécie é um híbrido resultante do cruzamento entre o plátano-americano (Platanus occidentalis L.) e o plátano-europeu (Platanus orientalis L.).
No entanto, em publicações mais recentes, considera-se que este plátano é uma variedade do plátano-europeu, designada por Platanus orientalis L. var. acerifolia Aiton.

Os plátanos desta magnífica alameda terão sido plantados em 1901, de acordo com o blogue Dias com Árvores, estando classificados como sendo de interesse público desde 1940.

Todos os presidentes de câmara deste país deveriam ser obrigados a visitar esta avenida e, talvez deste modo, alguns percebessem a suprema estupidez daquilo que se passa todos os anos nas cidades e vilas portuguesas, com a mutilação de vários plátanos. (Alguns responsáveis autárquicos, mais dados ao humor negro, costumam referir-se a estes actos de barbárie como podas; alguns ainda, mais ousados, até pensarão que estão a fazer podas de correcção! A estes vale, que a dita estupidez, ainda é das poucas coisas não sujeitas a IVA neste país).

Por cá, entenda-se na Covilhã, todos os anos assistimos a este espectáculo. Este ano, por exemplo, decidiram embirrar com os plátanos que ladeiam a estrada que liga esta cidade ao Tortosendo, como no passado fizeram o mesmo aos que se encontravam no Canhoso; mutilados foram também dois plátanos situados junto ao novo jardim da Ponte Mártir-in-colo, que embora sendo ainda jovens, se mostravam bastante vigorosos e com uma copa bastante harmoniosa.

Neste caso, como em tantos outros, tudo resulta da falta de planeamento, ou seja, plantam-se árvores próximas umas das outras e depois tenta-se resolver o "problema", cortando, quase literalmente,o mal pela raiz.

Na cidade, por mutilar, resta praticamente o conjunto magnífico formado por 3 plátanos à beira da estação de caminhos-de-ferro. Até quando?

http://sombra-verde.blogspot.com/2006/08/nem-todos-os-pltanos-se-abatem.html_


----------



## frederico (24 Jan 2020 às 00:01)

No Algarve era tradição a plantação de palmeiras-das-Canárias (_Phoenix canariensis)_ junto a casas rurais, especialmente as que pertenciam a famílias de classe elevada. O _chalet_ com uma ou várias palmeiras que se avistavam ao longe era uma das características da paisagem Algarve do litoral e do barrocal. A maioria destas quintas foi abandonada nas décadas de 60/70. Quando era criança, nos anos 90, as casas já estavam em ruínas. Muitas tinham elevado valor estético e algumas eram centenárias. Em anos recentes, a maioria destas palmeiras morreu. Mas nas décadas de 80 e de 90 já tinham desaparecido dezenas de palmeiras em processos de urbanização do litoral. Muitas foram vendidas para Espanha a preços altíssimos. 

Mas não era só no Algarve que se plantavam há séculos estas palmeiras. No Porto há vários exemplares em casas de «brasileiros» e _chalets_. E em Sintra, ou no Litoral Centro, junto em casas apalaçadas, em _chalets_ de quintas ou casas de «brasileiros», e mesmo em espaços públicos. Era uma espécie de símbolo para dizer a quem passava, «aqui mora gente de classe social mais elevada»...

A sua utilização em praças e espaços públicos em geral, contudo, parece-me mais recente, e popularizou-se nos anos 60, 70, 80 e 90. No jardim da Foz há várias, mas não sei o ano em que foram plantadas.






O jardim do Coreto de Tavira também tinha várias, mas infelizmente muitas morreram.






As de Coimbra foram perdidas em 2013.

_A Câmara Municipal de Coimbra começou esta quinta-feira a abater as palmeiras “históricas” do Parque da Cidade, “algumas quase centenárias”, no âmbito do combate ao escaravelho que destrói estas espécies.

O vereador Luís Providência, que detém o pelouro Ambiente, disse à agência Lusa que cabe à autarquia remover dos espaços públicos da cidade “todas as palmeiras afectadas pela praga” do Rhynchophorus ferrugineus, o nome científico do escaravelho-vermelho.

Algumas das árvores abatidas no Parque Manuel Braga tinham pelo menos 20 metros de altura e a sua plantação remonta aos anos 20 do século passado, quando foi construído aquele espaço público, também conhecido por Parque da Cidade._

https://www.publico.pt/2013/01/03/l...s-destruidas-pelo-escaravelhovermelho-1579388

Infelizmente a manutenção destas palmeiras é caríssima e a tendência é para irem desaparecendo da nossa paisagem como árvore ornamental.


----------



## frederico (25 Jan 2020 às 03:46)

Em Portugal o cipreste (_Cupressus sempervirens_) é cultivado desde pelo menos o tempo do Império Romano. A população associou a árvore aos cemitérios e muitos portugueses não querem o cipreste nos seus jardins e ruas pois pensam que dá azar. No entanto, noutros países europeus a árvore é amplamente usada em jardinagem.

Os romanos cultivavam o cipreste junto às estradas e a tradição permanece em Itália,como se vê neste caminho rural da Tuscânia:






A árvore também é muito utilizada no jardim italiano, francês ou grego, como neste jardim em Como.






Mas em Portugal ficou associado aos cemitérios, especialmente no Sul do país.


----------



## frederico (25 Jan 2020 às 03:49)

O cipreste era associado pelos romanos ao mundo dos mortos e a sua madeira era usada em ritos funerários. A romanização foi muito mais intensa a Sul de Coimbra. Não é por acaso que a espécie é menos comum nos cemitérios do Norte do país, mas pode ser encontrada com frequência em cemitérios do Sul e em algumas estradas nacionais mais antigas a Sul do Tejo. É que para os gregos era também a árvore das encruzilhadas e a sua madeira para os primeiros cristãos era sagrada e utilizada para fazer cruzes que eram amuletos protectores. 


Lamentavelmente, por negligência, incúria, desconhecimento e desmazelo das autoridades os nossos ciprestes estão a morrer.






https://www.acipn.pt/2016/09/12/ciprestes-condenados-a-morte-lenta/

Podem saber mais sobre esta doença aqui:

https://www.isa.ulisboa.pt/files/lpvva/pub/Mundo das Plantas e Jardinagem_N1_FEV2009.pdf

*Idealmente todas as árvores doentes devem ser sinalizadas para ser tratadas ou cortadas e assim prevenir a expansão do fungo, e devem ser substituídas por clones resistentes, que julgo não estarem ainda disponíveis em Portugal.*


----------



## belem (25 Jan 2020 às 14:22)

O género _Phoenix_ tem fósseis encontrados no sudoeste da Europa, e o mais próximo que temos geograficamente, é a _Phoenix canariensis_, que provavelmente é uma descendente dessa linhagem europeia.
Em tempos, quando a Europa era mais quente, deviam existir palmeirais naturais dessa espécie, em alguns locais.

A _Chamaerops humilis _também é uma descendente desses tempos, mas essa ainda conseguiu sobreviver na Europa até aos dias de hoje. Dados antigos (e ainda não confirmados), descrevem a presença dessa palmeira em locais pouco habituais, como na Arrábida, por exemplo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jan 2020 às 20:14)

frederico disse:


> O cipreste era associado pelos romanos ao mundo dos mortos e a sua madeira era usada em ritos funerários. A romanização foi muito mais intensa a Sul de Coimbra. Não é por acaso que a espécie é menos comum nos cemitérios do Norte do país, mas pode ser encontrada com frequência em cemitérios do Sul e em algumas estradas nacionais mais antigas a Sul do Tejo. É que para os gregos era também a árvore das encruzilhadas e a sua madeira para os primeiros cristãos era sagrada e utilizada para fazer cruzes que eram amuletos protectores.
> 
> 
> Lamentavelmente, por negligência, incúria, desconhecimento e desmazelo das autoridades os nossos ciprestes estão a morrer.
> ...



Já me tinha perguntado a mim mesmo o que seria ao certo, que estava a levar á morte os ciprestes, tenho visto alguns a morrerem e que aos poucos vão alastrandoa outros, só não sabia do que se tratava ao certo, parece-me que deve-se suceder o mesmo que se passou com o as palmeiras devido ao escaravelho, ou com a vespa asiática, em que ninguém quis saber logo no inicio antes de tomar proporções alarmantes, e depois já pouco ou nada se pode fazer, pois é preciso também grandes investimentos por parte de particilares, e de municipios.


----------



## frederico (25 Jan 2020 às 20:44)

belem disse:


> O género _Phoenix_ tem fósseis encontrados no sudoeste da Europa, e o mais próximo que temos geograficamente, é a _Phoenix canariensis_, que provavelmente é uma descendente dessa linhagem europeia.
> Em tempos, quando a Europa era mais quente, deviam existir palmeirais naturais dessa espécie, em alguns locais.
> 
> A _Chamaerops humilis _também é uma descendente desses tempos, mas essa ainda conseguiu sobreviver na Europa até aos dias de hoje. Dados antigos (e ainda não confirmados), descrevem a presença dessa palmeira em locais pouco habituais, como na Arrábida, por exemplo.



Belém eu já vi palmeiras-anãs no litoral alentejano. A menos de 100 kms da Arrábida em linha recta...


----------



## frederico (25 Jan 2020 às 20:46)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já me tinha perguntado a mim mesmo o que seria ao certo, que estava a levar á morte os ciprestes, tenho visto alguns a morrerem e que aos poucos vão alastrandoa outros, só não sabia do que se tratava ao certo, parece-me que deve-se suceder o mesmo que se passou com o as palmeiras devido ao escaravelho, ou com a vespa asiática, em que ninguém quis saber logo no inicio antes de tomar proporções alarmantes, e depois já pouco ou nada se pode fazer, pois é preciso também grandes investimentos por parte de particilares, e de municipios.



As arvóres doentes têm de ser sinalizadas, e tratadas ou abatidas, para que o fungo não se espalhe. E devem ser substituídas por clones resistentes. O que podemos fazer quando virmos uma árvore assim em espaço público é tirar foto e enviar e-mail a várias entidades, a começar pela junta de freguesia e câmara municipal. Pelo que li noutros países europeus têm sido tomadas medidas e a doença está a regredir. Em Portugal está em expansão!


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jan 2020 às 21:46)

frederico disse:


> As arvóres doentes têm de ser sinalizadas, e tratadas ou abatidas, para que o fungo não se espalhe. E devem ser substituídas por clones resistentes. O que podemos fazer quando virmos uma árvore assim em espaço público é tirar foto e enviar e-mail a várias entidades, a começar pela junta de freguesia e câmara municipal. Pelo que li noutros países europeus têm sido tomadas medidas e a doença está a regredir. Em Portugal está em expansão!



Pois, por cá em Portugal ninguém quer saber de nada, aqui perto de mim está uma sebe com eles, no terreno das piscinas locais, que devem de ter mais de 25 anos, e muitos deles estão já totalmente secos, começaram assim há pouco mais de ano, com os sintomas.


----------



## Mammatus (25 Jan 2020 às 22:15)

frederico disse:


> Praça em Ayamonte, com palmeiras, ladrilhos e azulejos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esses jardins e pátios comuns em cidades do sul de Espanha são muito bonitos.
Nessa última foto a palmeira do lado direito parece-me uma tamareira.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (25 Jan 2020 às 22:25)

frederico disse:


> Num passado assim não muito distante fizeram-se avenidas e passeios com galerias de árvores nativas ou folhosas da nossa latitude cujas copas eram preservadas intactas, sem podas radicais. Infelizmente nas últimas décadas esse costume perdeu-se.
> 
> Uma dessas galerias existe em Ponte de Lima e data de 1901:
> 
> ...



Frederico, obrigado pela citação (ainda que, assumo, involuntário). Mantive o blogue "sombra verde" ativo vários anos e um dos motivos (não foi o único...) que me levou a deixar de escrever foi sentir que esta questão das podas em meio urbano não tem remédio. 
Isto chegou ao ponto de, no ano passado, ter ido uma discussão nas redes sociais com alguém que defendia a rolagem de plátanos numa via em grande parte urbana, nos arredores da Covilhã, como uma medida abrangida pela Lei 76/2017, a tal lei ao abrigo da qual se têm cortado tanto árvore monumental com a pretensa desculpa da proteção contra incêndios.


----------



## Mammatus (25 Jan 2020 às 22:33)

frederico disse:


> Em Portugal o cipreste (_Cupressus sempervirens_) é cultivado desde pelo menos o tempo do Império Romano. A população associou a árvore aos cemitérios e muitos portugueses não querem o cipreste nos seus jardins e ruas pois pensam que dá azar. No entanto, noutros países europeus a árvore é amplamente usada em jardinagem.
> 
> Os romanos cultivavam o cipreste junto às estradas e a tradição permanece em Itália,como se vê neste caminho rural da Tuscânia:
> 
> ...



O cipreste é uma árvore muito elegante.

Além das colinas com vinhas, essas alamedas de ciprestes ladeando caminhos rurais são um dos cartões postais da Toscana. A própria Via Appia também é ladeada por ciprestes.
Diria que, a par do pinheiro manso, o cipreste é a árvore símbolo de Itália.

Em Portugal de facto onde se vê mais ciprestes é nos cemitérios, mas já vão aparecendo em jardins públicos e em jardins de moradias privadas. Em contexto natural a sua presença é mais rara.

Sim, o cultivo do cipreste junto a caminhos é reflexo da presença romana, veja-se as ruínas de Miróbriga.


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2020 às 22:47)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Frederico, obrigado pela citação (ainda que, assumo, involuntário). Mantive o blogue "sombra verde" ativo vários anos e um dos motivos (não foi o único...) que me levou a deixar de escrever foi sentir que esta questão das podas em meio urbano não tem remédio.
> Isto chegou ao ponto de, no ano passado, ter ido uma discussão nas redes sociais com alguém que defendia a rolagem de plátanos numa via em grande parte urbana, nos arredores da Covilhã, como uma medida abrangida pela Lei 76/2017, a tal lei ao abrigo da qual se têm cortado tanto árvore monumental com a pretensa desculpa da proteção contra incêndios.



És o gestor do Blog Sombra Verde? Eu costumava acompanhar as publicações, bom conteúdo! 

O flagelo das podas camarárias grassa em todo o país... Até doí na alma algumas coisas que vejo...


----------



## Mammatus (25 Jan 2020 às 23:07)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> O cedro do atlas até é relativamente comum em jardins do centro e norte de Portugal, pelo menos tanto como o *cedro dos himalaias*. Já mais difícil é perceber como ignoramos o nosso vizinho_ Abies pinsapo_. Não conheço nenhum jardim público ou arboreto onde se utilize esta espécie das montanhas do sul da Península. É muito mais fácil encontrar plantados, para além dos referidos cedros, espécies do outro lado do Atlântico, como as pseudotsugas e mesmo as sequóias; isto já para não falar de outras espécies europeias, como a _Abies alba_ (que também cresce nos Pirinéus), a _Picea abies_ ou mesmo o _Larix decidua_ (comum na Serra da Estrela, por exemplo).
> 
> Em termos ornamentais, porém, o que me faz mais confusão é a forma como se desperdiça o potencial de espécies autóctones como a zelha ou o oxicedro; de qualquer forma, antes de evoluirmos na escolha das espécies, deveríamos evoluir na forma como as árvores são tratadas, pois a forma como se continuam a podar as árvores neste país é verdadeiramente criminosa.



Eu acho que estes três exemplares existentes num jardim perto da minha residência são de cedro dos Himalaias.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (25 Jan 2020 às 23:29)

MSantos disse:


> És o gestor do Blog Sombra Verde? Eu costumava acompanhar as publicações, bom conteúdo!
> 
> O flagelo das podas camarárias grassa em todo o país... Até doí na alma algumas coisas que vejo...



Culpado!! Obrigado pelo elogio e pelas leituras.


----------



## frederico (26 Jan 2020 às 00:16)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Frederico, obrigado pela citação (ainda que, assumo, involuntário). Mantive o blogue "sombra verde" ativo vários anos e um dos motivos (não foi o único...) que me levou a deixar de escrever foi sentir que esta questão das podas em meio urbano não tem remédio.
> Isto chegou ao ponto de, no ano passado, ter ido uma discussão nas redes sociais com alguém que defendia a rolagem de plátanos numa via em grande parte urbana, nos arredores da Covilhã, como uma medida abrangida pela Lei 76/2017, a tal lei ao abrigo da qual se têm cortado tanto árvore monumental com a pretensa desculpa da proteção contra incêndios.



Parabéns pelo excelente trabalho e serviço público feito no blogue. 

Quanto às podas, havemos de lá chegar e tenho em mete uma projecto de activismo mas preciso de tirar um mês inteiro de férias e para já está complicado.


----------



## frederico (26 Jan 2020 às 00:39)

Uma das paisagens mais desconhecidas e desvalorizadas em Portugal é o montado de carvalho-negral (_Quercus pyrenaica_).

A sua área de ocorrência natural num passado não muito distante não era assim tão reduzida. O montado de carvalho ocorria nos solos graníticos do Alto Alentejo, especialmente na Serra de São Mamede, na região de Nisa, estendendo-se até quase ao vale do Tejo A última vez que estive nessa região ainda persistiam algumas manchas de reduzida dimensão perto de Nisa. O montado de carvalho reapareceria na Beira Baixa e na Beira Alta, especialmente no planalto entre o rio Côa e a fronteira. Nessa região o montado de carvalho praticamente desapareceu, mas do outro lado da fronteira, na província de Salamanca, conheço umas manchas excelentes e em melhor estado que os montados de Nisa. Esta foto que tirei da internet é de um montado de carvalho na província de Cáceres.






https://www.lifemontadoadapt.com/?p=378

Por que motivo se tornou tão raro este montado em Portugal? Uma das razões foi a *selecção positiva* do sobreiro e da azinheira. Como é proibido cortar sobreiros e azinheiras, a população cortava os carvalhos para obter madeira, matéria-prima essencial no passado para os fornos de pão ou para fabricar carvão. Estamos a falar de séculos de selecção positiva. Outras razões incluem as grandes campanhas do trigo que começaram no final do século XIX e se estenderam até ao Estado Novo e os grandes incêndios das últimas décadas.

Por isso proponho que se reveja a lei que protege o sobreiro e azinheira. Os carvalhos devem passar a ter o mesmo estatuto de protecção.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2020 às 10:46)

frederico disse:


> Uma das paisagens mais desconhecidas e desvalorizadas em Portugal é o montado de carvalho-negral (_Quercus pyrenaica_).
> 
> A sua área de ocorrência natural num passado não muito distante não era assim tão reduzida. O montado de carvalho ocorria nos solos graníticos do Alto Alentejo, especialmente na Serra de São Mamede, na região de Nisa, estendendo-se até quase ao vale do Tejo A última vez que estive nessa região ainda persistiam algumas manchas de reduzida dimensão perto de Nisa. O montado de carvalho reapareceria na Beira Baixa e na Beira Alta, especialmente no planalto entre o rio Côa e a fronteira. Nessa região o montado de carvalho praticamente desapareceu, mas do outro lado da fronteira, na província de Salamanca, conheço umas manchas excelentes e em melhor estado que os montados de Nisa. Esta foto que tirei da internet é de um montado de carvalho na província de Cáceres.
> 
> ...



Há muito tempo, que eu ja venho dizendo isso mesmo, que os carvalhos deveriam de estar totalmente protegidos, tal como os sobreiros e azinheiras, pois caso contrário daqui a umas dezenas de anos, não temos nada de árvores autóctones, mas mais uma vez os nossos governantes, preferem "assobiar para o lado", o mesmo já vinha eu alertando, há anos, sobre a população de rola-brava, e o coelho, e parece quer não me enganei, mas depois quando estas espécies já estão em totalmente declinio, é ainda mais complicado, e dificil de agir.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Jan 2020 às 12:48)

Por acaso até houve uma iniciativa bem interessante d'Os Verdes sobre o estatuto de proteção dos carvalhos e outras espécies autóctones. 
http://www.osverdes.pt/pages/posts/...ecies-autoctones-da-flora-portuguesa-8541.php/

Inclusive, a iniciativa foi aprovada por unanimidade, no Parlamento: 
https://www.parlamento.pt/ActividadeParlamentar/Paginas/DetalheIniciativa.aspx?BID=41445/

No entanto, por alguma razão, caducou em 24 de outubro de 2019, logo após as eleições. Por que raio é que uma proposta de lei tão interessante, que nunca sequer foi bem aplicada, foi cancelada 2 anos após ter sido aprovada por todos os partidos? 

E, o mais curioso: por que raio é que ninguém ouviu falar disto no início de junho de 2017? Que eu saiba, isto foi aprovado umas duas semanas antes dos incêndios de Pedrógão e Góis, portanto essa desculpa não vale...


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Jan 2020 às 13:15)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Há muito tempo, que eu ja venho dizendo isso mesmo, que os carvalhos deveriam de estar totalmente protegidos, tal como os sobreiros e azinheiras, pois caso contrário daqui a umas dezenas de anos, não temos nada de árvores autóctones, mas mais uma vez os nossos governantes, preferem "assobiar para o lado", o mesmo já vinha eu alertando, há anos, sobre a população de rola-brava, e o coelho, e parece quer não me enganei, mas depois quando estas espécies já estão em totalmente declinio, é ainda mais complicado, e dificil de agir.




O Carvalho  é uma das árvores mais importante para o nosso ecossistema , além de pessoalmente ser a árvore mais bonita que eu conheço  .

Em certas zonas   , o Carvalho  , juntamente , com outras espécies , já está protegido , mas muito restrito a certas zonas protegidas de grande importância , como a Mata da Albergaria no PNPG .

Sou totalmente a favor da proteção integral do carvalho como do sobreiro .

No entanto , acho que devíamos pensar no alargamento do âmbito desta lei a pequenos núcleos florestais integralmente protegidos  e não só a indivíduos isolados .
Dou este exemplo : vejo muitas vezes algum tipo de empreendimento , em que é preservado o sobreiro ( e bem , cumprindo a lei ) , mas depois vem por aí um PIN qualquer , em que em nome de um qualquer interesse nacional ( ???) , Derrubam uma qualquer mata milenar , e pior ainda dentro da lei .

Se no futuro , o paradigma privilegiar a conservação das espécies arbóreas individualmente e não como um ecossistema num todo , esteticamente pode ser muito bonito , mas ecologicamente pouco relevante .


----------



## frederico (26 Jan 2020 às 18:06)

Quando andava na Universidade dava umas voltas pelo Grande Porto a pé e de bicicleta. Vi muitos terrenos a serem limpos, e sucedia sempre o mesmo. Os carvalhos, grandes ou pequenos, eram todos derrubados, mas os sobreiros ficavam todos de pé. Sucedia exactamente o mesmo onde havia eucaliptos. Quando cortavam os eucaliptos, os sobreiros ficavam de pé, mas os carvalhos desapareciam todos do terreno. Chama-se a isto selecção positiva do sobreiro.


----------



## frederico (26 Jan 2020 às 18:14)

Quando visitei Monfrague em 2004 a Junta da Extremadura andava a erradicar os eucaliptos. O plano parece que prossegue. O eucalipto foi introduzido durante a ditadura por decisão administrativa do Governo de Franco, mas foi um grande falhanço pois demonstrou não ser rentável. As condições edafo-climáticas não eram propícias.

Questiono-me assim se será rentável ter produção de eucalipto a Sul do Tejo, como se vê na serra da Ossa, no Litoral Alentejano ou serra de Monchique, face aos preços da madeira importada do Brasil, ainda mais num contexto de acordo comercial da Mercosul com a União Europeia.

Será que não deveríamos fazer o mesmo que estão a fazer os espanhóis na Extremadura e erradicar o eucalipto a Sul do Tejo, substituindo-o por carvalhos, sobreiros e azinheiras?

https://www.hoy.es/20071112/regional/extremadura-pierde-eucaliptos-decadas-20071112.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2020 às 18:19)

frederico disse:


> Quando visitei Monfrague em 2004 a Junta da Extremadura andava a erradicar os eucaliptos. O plano parece que prossegue. O eucalipto foi introduzido durante a ditadura por decisão administrativa do Governo de Franco, mas foi um grande falhanço pois demonstrou não ser rentável. As condições edafo-climáticas não eram propícias.
> 
> Questiono-me assim se será rentável ter produção de eucalipto a Sul do Tejo, como se vê na serra da Ossa, no Litoral Alentejano ou serra de Monchique, face aos preços da madeira importada do Brasil, ainda mais num contexto de acordo comercial da Mercosul com a União Europeia.
> 
> ...



Eu tenho visto, muitos eucaliptais a serem cortados, já em ciclos de 6 anos, aliás andam aqui próximo de mim, a cortar, mas muitos deles estavam já secos, não sei se foi algum fungo ou algo do género, pois pelo que me apercebi começaram a secar há cerca de uns 2 anos.
Uma coisa, que já não via também há algum tempo, por estes lado, foi arrancarem um eucaliptal inteiros, talvez tenha uns 50 ha, e já estão as máquinas de rastos a subsolar o solo, com o ripper, e vai ser plantado uma vinha, posto isto, pode dizer isso mesmo, que certamente já não deve estar a ser rentável.


----------



## frederico (26 Jan 2020 às 18:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu tenho visto, muitos eucaliptais a serem cortados, já em ciclos de 6 anos, aliás andam aqui próximo de mim, a cortar, mas muitos deles estavam já secos, não sei se foi algum fungo ou algo do género, pois pelo que me apercebi começaram a secar há cerca de uns 2 anos.
> Uma coisa, que já não via também há algum tempo, por estes lado, foi arrancarem um eucaliptal inteiros, talvez tenha uns 50 ha, e já estão as máquinas de rastos a subsolar o solo, com o ripper, e vai ser plantado uma vinha, posto isto, pode dizer isso mesmo, que certamente já não deve estar a ser rentável.



A tua zona é calcárea. Deve ser por isso que não é rentável, pois tem precipitação suficiente para o eucalipto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2020 às 18:32)

frederico disse:


> A tua zona é calcárea. Deve ser por isso que não é rentável, pois tem precipitação suficiente para o eucalipto.



Sim, zona cálcária, já próximo do vale do Tejo, estando grande parte do eucaliptal concentrado, em encostas de seixo, próximo da Reserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2020 às 21:22)

Foto tirada recentemente num vale da serra de Sintra, na vertente norte.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2020 às 21:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foto tirada recentemente num vale da serra de Sintra, na vertente norte.



Só de olhar para a foto, dá para ter a noção que é um local, onde predomina muita humidade permanente e um local bem sombrio, mas isto, só uma opinião geral.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2020 às 21:35)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Só de olhar para a foto, dá para ter a noção que é um local, onde predomina muita humidade permanente e um local bem sombrio, mas isto, só uma opinião geral.



Este sítio é incrível mesmo, não conheço outro em toda a serra assim, humidade impressionante. Chega a estar orvalho nas ervas semanas seguidas, dia e noite. 
E a espécie da "árvore "sabes?


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2020 às 21:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Este sítio é incrível mesmo, não conheço outro em toda a serra assim, humidade impressionante. Chega a estar orvalho nas ervas semanas seguidas, dia e noite.
> E a espécie da "árvore "sabes?



Não sou grande especialista de árvores aí dessa zona, mas parece ser da família dos fetos, pode ser que entretanto alguém mais conhecedor do assunto do que eu, posso divulgar o nome em concreto.


----------



## camrov8 (26 Jan 2020 às 21:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Este sítio é incrível mesmo, não conheço outro em toda a serra assim, humidade impressionante. Chega a estar orvalho nas ervas semanas seguidas, dia e noite.
> E a espécie da "árvore "sabes?


não é uma árvore é um feto arbóreo


----------



## PedroNTSantos (26 Jan 2020 às 21:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foto tirada recentemente num vale da serra de Sintra, na vertente norte.



Os fetos arbóreos são espécies invasoras nos Açores e na Madeira. Será interessante ver o seu comportamento no continente, nomeadamente em locais como o desta foto, para verificar se assume igualmente esse comportamento invasor.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2020 às 21:43)

camrov8 disse:


> não é uma árvore é um feto arbóreo



Este é mais interessante, pois forma um tronco único, como se tratasse mesmo de uma árvore/arbusto, normalemente os fetos que conheço são todos rasteiros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2020 às 21:48)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Frederico, obrigado pela citação (ainda que, assumo, involuntário). Mantive o blogue "sombra verde" ativo vários anos e um dos motivos (não foi o único...) que me levou a deixar de escrever foi sentir que esta questão das podas em meio urbano não tem remédio.
> Isto chegou ao ponto de, no ano passado, ter ido uma discussão nas redes sociais com alguém que defendia a rolagem de plátanos numa via em grande parte urbana, nos arredores da Covilhã, como uma medida abrangida pela Lei 76/2017, a tal lei ao abrigo da qual se têm cortado tanto árvore monumental com a pretensa desculpa da proteção contra incêndios.



Parabéns pelo blogue, por acaso andava mesmo a precisar de algum blogue, para ler vários artigos dentro desta área, pois tenho vindo a "estudar" algumas das nossa árvores e arbustos autóctones, que já estiveram presentes nas nossas galerias ripícolas, há alguns anos atrás em grande abundancia, e hoje apenas encontro alguns exemplares dispersos, quanto muito.


----------



## camrov8 (26 Jan 2020 às 21:52)

são oriundos da Australia  e Nova Zelândia, foram muito usados em jardins com muita humidade como os de Sintra


----------



## PedroNTSantos (26 Jan 2020 às 21:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Parabéns pelo blogue, por acaso andava mesmo a precisar de algum blogue, para ler vários artigos dentro desta área, pois tenho vindo a "estudar" algumas das nossa árvores e arbustos autóctones, que já estiveram presentes nas nossas galerias ripícolas, há alguns anos atrás em grande abundancia, e hoje apenas encontro alguns exemplares dispersos, quanto muito.



O melhor blogue português sobre botânica, de longe, é o Dias com Árvores (https://dias-com-arvores.blogspot.com/). O principal autor, o Paulo Araújo, que é professor universitário de Matemática mas sabe de botânica mais do que muitos biólogos, penso que  pertence à Sociedade Portuguesa de Botânica que tem no "*Flora on*" uma enorme base de dados digital da nossa flora.

A obra escrita mais completa sobre os bosques ibéricos chama-se precisamente "Los Bosques Ibéricos - una interpretación geobotánico", da editora Planeta. (na *Wook* está a 36€).


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2020 às 22:01)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> O melhor blogue português sobre botânica, de longe, é o Dias com Árvores (https://dias-com-arvores.blogspot.com/).
> 
> A obra escrita mais completa sobre os bosques ibéricos chama-se precisamente "Los Bosques Ibéricos - una interpretación geobotánico", da editora Planeta. (na *Wook* está a 36€).



Obrigado, pela ajuda esse blogue, já os tinha visto, há uns tempos, mas já me tinha esquecido do endereço, agora já o guardei, para estar sempre á mão, quando precisar.


----------



## Super Trovoada (26 Jan 2020 às 23:20)

frederico disse:


> Quando visitei Monfrague em 2004 a Junta da Extremadura andava a erradicar os eucaliptos. O plano parece que prossegue. O eucalipto foi introduzido durante a ditadura por decisão administrativa do Governo de Franco, mas foi um grande falhanço pois demonstrou não ser rentável. As condições edafo-climáticas não eram propícias.
> 
> Questiono-me assim se será rentável ter produção de eucalipto a Sul do Tejo, como se vê na serra da Ossa, no Litoral Alentejano ou serra de Monchique, face aos preços da madeira importada do Brasil, ainda mais num contexto de acordo comercial da Mercosul com a União Europeia.
> 
> ...


O que dava para ver a Serra d'Ossa sem os eucaliptos  para mim a eucaliptização da serra é algo que me revolta profundamente mesmo tendo acontecido talvez 40 anos antes de eu nascer. Eu vivo na zona e penso que em termos climáticos ainda seja rentável nas vertentes orientadas mais a norte devido ao microclima da serra, há até algumas fontes no meio dos eucaliptos que correm água todo o verão mesmo nos anos mais secos. Nas vertentes sul de facto não é rentável porque os eucaliptos ficam raquíticos mas quem os plantou deve agora ter percebido que se for para acabar com eles de vez e mudar de cultura, o "lucro" da madeira não chega para a limpeza total. Nas vertentes do convento, que estão mais viradas a sudoeste e que não levaram com eucaliptos, é ver os sobreiros a lutar pela sobrevivência com muitos a não aguentar todos os anos.


----------



## frederico (26 Jan 2020 às 23:41)

Super Trovoada disse:


> O que dava para ver a Serra d'Ossa sem os eucaliptos  para mim a eucaliptização da serra é algo que me revolta profundamente mesmo tendo acontecido talvez 40 anos antes de eu nascer. Eu vivo na zona e penso que em termos climáticos ainda seja rentável nas vertentes orientadas mais a norte devido ao microclima da serra, há até algumas fontes no meio dos eucaliptos que correm água todo o verão mesmo nos anos mais secos. Nas vertentes sul de facto não é rentável porque os eucaliptos ficam raquíticos mas quem os plantou deve agora ter percebido que se for para acabar com eles de vez e mudar de cultura, o "lucro" da madeira não chega para a limpeza total. Nas vertentes do convento, que estão mais viradas a sudoeste e que não levaram com eucaliptos, é ver os sobreiros a lutar pela sobrevivência com muitos a não aguentar todos os anos.



Segundo referências dos anos 30 a serra tinha carvalhos-alvarinho nessa vertente Norte junto às linhas de água. E muito provavelmente teve carvalhos-cerquinho, já que não muito longe, em Montemor ou Mora, estão presentes em zonas com menor humidade. Há uns anos andei por essa serra à procura de carvalhos e não vi nenhum.


----------



## Super Trovoada (27 Jan 2020 às 00:00)

frederico disse:


> Segundo referências dos anos 30 a serra tinha carvalhos-alvarinho nessa vertente Norte junto às linhas de água. E muito provavelmente teve carvalhos-cerquinho, já que não muito longe, em Montemor ou Mora, estão presentes em zonas com menor humidade. Há uns anos andei por essa serra à procura de carvalhos e não vi nenhum.


Também já andei a procurar carvalhos nas zonas mais frescas e não encontrei nenhum, o incêndio de 2006 deve ter sido a machadada final daqueles que porventura chegaram àquela data.


----------



## frederico (27 Jan 2020 às 11:47)

Quando era criança, os pereiros-bravos ou catapereiros (_Pyrus bourgaeana) _ eram muito comuns na vertente oriental da serra do Caldeirão, nos concelhos de Castro Marim e Tavira. Infelizmente com os grandes incêndios dos últimos 20 anos a espécie tornou-se rara e desapareceu de áreas serranas onde já foi abundante. Procurei-o por todo o lado e fui encontrar apenas um junto à estrada de Cachopo, perto da ribeira de Odeleite. Em Espanha, recentemente, vi cerca de meia dúzia na estrada que liga Villablanca a El Granado.

Os frutos têm valor económico se forem processados. Haja alguém com interesse em investir no seu cultivo e na sua divulgação e terá certamente negócio garantido.


----------



## frederico (27 Jan 2020 às 11:55)

Outra espécie com elevadíssimo valor económico que não é explorado em Portugal: a murta ( _Myrtus communis)_ . As suas bagas são riquíssimas em antioxidantes. 

Na serra do Caldeirão a murta já foi abundante. No entanto, por causa dos incêndios, tornou-se espécie rara. Conheço apenas meia dúzia de arbustos a frutificar, na fronteira entre os concelhos de Tavira e de Castro Marim.


----------



## frederico (27 Jan 2020 às 12:05)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> O melhor blogue português sobre botânica, de longe, é o Dias com Árvores (https://dias-com-arvores.blogspot.com/). O principal autor, o Paulo Araújo, que é professor universitário de Matemática mas sabe de botânica mais do que muitos biólogos, penso que  pertence à Sociedade Portuguesa de Botânica que tem no "*Flora on*" uma enorme base de dados digital da nossa flora.
> 
> A obra escrita mais completa sobre os bosques ibéricos chama-se precisamente "Los Bosques Ibéricos - una interpretación geobotánico", da editora Planeta. (na *Wook* está a 36€).



Vou tentar arranjar esse livro quando for a Espanha, talvez consiga mais barato. Sabes de mais alguns títulos que julgues pertinentes sobre o tema? Agradecia a partilha de títulos pois colecciono livros, especialmente sobre temáticas ambientais e botânica.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jan 2020 às 17:38)

frederico disse:


> Outra espécie com elevadíssimo valor económico que não é explorado em Portugal: a murta ( _Myrtus communis)_ . As suas bagas são riquíssimas em antioxidantes.
> 
> Na serra do Caldeirão a murta já foi abundante. No entanto, por causa dos incêndios, tornou-se espécie rara. Conheço apenas meia dúzia de arbustos a frutificar, na fronteira entre os concelhos de Tavira e de Castro Marim.



A murta é uma das espécies que eu gosto muito, há 2 anos, plantei umas 30 unidades, para fazer uma sebe, e tem crescido bem, pois ainda para mais nem precisam de água, são lindas praticamente todo o ano, mas mais ainda quando estão em floração e depois na frutificação, aqui as murtas apenas se observam em algumas bermas de estradas rurais, por vezes com cerca de 5 a 10 metros de extensão. Tinha aqui um bosque lindo de carvalho-cerquinho com mais de 100 anos, numa zona de vale, que eram lindo de ver quando mudavam de cor, na sua folhagem, foi até vir um incendio, fez agora 1 ano, no verão passado, e está tudo queimado, que até mete pena, muitos deles estão agora a rebentar a partir da raiz, mas são preciso agora décadas para toda a zona recuperar novamente.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (27 Jan 2020 às 22:16)

frederico disse:


> Vou tentar arranjar esse livro quando for a Espanha, talvez consiga mais barato. Sabes de mais alguns títulos que julgues pertinentes sobre o tema? Agradecia a partilha de títulos pois colecciono livros, especialmente sobre temáticas ambientais e botânica.




Sobre este tema, ou seja, sobre o tipo de associações botânicas existentes nos diferentes tipos de bosques autóctones de toda a Península, não deve haver obra que se lhe compare. 
São 500 páginas, incluindo uma descrição muito completa sobre a evolução dos bosques peninsulares desde o final da última glaciação, com mapas climáticos; acresce que para além da descrição da flora lenhosa (árvores e arbustos) associada a um determinado tipo de bosque, descreve igualmente, de forma exasutiva, a flora herbácea associada. 
Estamos a falar de uma obra que tem 12 autores identificados e, como se fosse pouco, inclui ainda no final um anexo sobre a fauna que podemos encontrar nos diferentes espaços florestais.

Estou-me agora a lembrar da coleção que o jornal Público lançou há uns anos sobre as principais formações florestais do país, não sei se conheces mas surpreendeu-me muito positivamente. O problema é que não deve ter tido nenhuma reedição.

Detesto o _Facebook_ mas tenho conta para poder participar nalguns alguns grupos de discussão sobre este tipo de temas;  há um em particular (Os carvalhos de Portugal, Quercus L.) que tem gente que percebe muito sobre este assunto (se calhar conheces e até és um dos administradores, pois parece-me que sabes bastante sobre a distribuição das quercíneas no Algarve).

(Nota: Não quero, convém sublinhar, passar por especialista na matéria. Tirei o curso de Biologia, mas sempre fui professor. Acontece que sempre tive o _bichinho_ das árvores e das florestas (aprofundado pelo facto de ter tido a sorte de ter sido aluno do professpr Jorge Paiva) e, como também sou um _ meteolouco_, também me agrada o tema da evolução na distribuição das espécies em função das diferentes condições climáticas ao longo do tempo.)


----------



## Mammatus (27 Jan 2020 às 22:37)

A única obra que tenho sobre flora portuguesa e europeia é o Guia Fapas.






Gostaria de arranjar uma obra mais completa sobre este tema..


----------



## bandevelugo (27 Jan 2020 às 22:56)

frederico disse:


> Se as autarquias pusessem estas espécies nativas nos espaços públicos, em vez de porem paus-de-ferro, jacarandás e eucaliptos, e se fizessem parques públicos em terra batida com espécies nativas, em vez de fazerem vastas áreas calcetedas com umas arvóres sem copa graças a podas radicais, já seria uma enorme ajuda.



Concordo, só acho que a culpa não há-se ser só dos autarcas, mas dos técnicos que fazem os projetos. Quando foi da reabilitação da Ribeira das Naus em Lisboa, entre o Cais do Sodré e a Praça do Comércio plantaram junto ao rio Tejo grandes... amieiros!!!! Não se pode pensar numa árvore mais desajustada, claro que já não resta nenhum, e isso não foi ideia do presidente da câmara ou dos vereadores... 

Também acho que deva haver liberdade para usar espécies que sendo ornamentais, sejam exóticas (não infestantes), mas sempre preferindo autóctones que se adaptem (o problema é que muitas vezes as autóctones crescem demasiado lentamente para o desejo de todos, a começar pelos cidadãos que não percebem nada de plantas e ue votam nos autarcas). Aqui e acolá, porque não podem ser usados eucaliptos de flor vermelha? Não chateiam e aumentam a diversidade, sendo benéficos por exemplo também para os insetos polinizadores.


----------



## bandevelugo (27 Jan 2020 às 23:07)

frederico disse:


> Nos séculos XIX e XX houve uma série de eventos que devastaram a biodiversidade em Portugal.
> 
> - Nacionalização e venda dos bens da Igreja após a guerra civil. As terras dos conventos preservavam muita floresta nativa, e os novos proprietários cortaram imediatamente as árvores para venderem a lenha.
> 
> ...



Nunca vi um pinhal que não fosse bom para o aparecimento de outras espécies. Na minha terra (zona de Aveiro) havia dunas e areais sem qualquer vegetação e com a "pinheirização" encheram-se de outras espécies como camarinhas, zimbros, samoucos e infelizmente acácias, mas o balanço é positivo para biodiversidade. Há um site interessante: http://www.drapc.min-agricultura.pt/base/documentos/fixacao_dunas.htm. É pena que os incêndios tenham passado tudo a pente fino (Quiaios, Mira, etc.), pinheiros e companhia, mas já estão muitos a renascer.

Também por esta zona mesmo em muitos eucaliptais antigos, sobretudo se há luz, vê-se o aparecimento de pinheiros, carvalhos, etc., etc., de tal forma que fica uma brenha impenetrável. Tudo depende do objetivo com que se faz a gestão do terreno. Também não estou à espera de carvalhos num campo de milho.


----------



## bandevelugo (27 Jan 2020 às 23:10)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> No mês passado participei numa atividade, junto à N2, um pouco a norte de São Brás, e fotografei o que me parece ser um _Q. faginea_; com sorte ainda era da sub-espécie que referes!!...
> 
> Quanto ao sobreiro....concordo contigo, empiricamente também me parece que uma parte do problema no sul é o facto de existirem zonas de sobreiro que estão há muito em stress hídrico; por outras palavras, por estar em locais mais propícios à azinheira, ao carrasco ou até mesmo ao zambujeiro. Já levo tempo suficiente no Algarve (15 anos) para observar como a sucessão de anos secos está a debilitar a espécie...
> Mas quando, por outro lado, vou a Braga (a minha mulher é de lá...) que maravilha de sobreiros, estão por todo o lado: viçosos, pujantes, magníficos... Vejo sobreiros a crescer até a poucos metros do mar, em Esposende e mesmo na Mata do Camarido, em Caminha, à sombra de austrálias!!...Não tenho dúvidas que o sobreiro é muito mais característico do Noroeste do que de grande parte do interior Sul.
> ...



Na minha terra a planta que está na imagem chamam-lhe carvalhiço e não passa de meio metro, não é uma verdadeira árvore.


----------



## frederico (27 Jan 2020 às 23:14)

bandevelugo disse:


> Concordo, só acho que a culpa não há-se ser só dos autarcas, mas dos técnicos que fazem os projetos. Quando foi da reabilitação da Ribeira das Naus em Lisboa, entre o Cais do Sodré e a Praça do Comércio plantaram junto ao rio Tejo grandes... amieiros!!!! Não se pode pensar numa árvore mais desajustada, claro que já não resta nenhum, e isso não foi ideia do presidente da câmara ou dos vereadores...
> 
> Também acho que deva haver liberdade para usar espécies que sendo ornamentais, sejam exóticas (não infestantes), mas sempre preferindo autóctones que se adaptem (o problema é que muitas vezes as autóctones crescem demasiado lentamente para o desejo de todos, a começar pelos cidadãos que não percebem nada de plantas e ue votam nos autarcas). Aqui e acolá, porque não podem ser usados eucaliptos de flor vermelha? Não chateiam e aumentam a diversidade, sendo benéficos por exemplo também para os insetos polinizadores.



Concordo. O problema em si é a falta de diversiicação, a monocultura.


----------



## bandevelugo (27 Jan 2020 às 23:17)

frederico disse:


> O Sul de Espanha não tem muita tradição de jardim público. O que é típico do Sul de Espanha é isto:
> 
> - praças com palmeiras-das-Canárias
> - pátios interiores com poço, fonte, vasos, canteiros
> ...



Concordo, mas nota que Sintra não é Lisboa, e o Porto tem o parque da Cidade, que sempre que lá vou visito e que tem uma enorme diversidade de espécies de árvores e outras. Lisboa não tem nada que se compare.

As árvores têm é que crescer mais uns anitos...


----------



## frederico (27 Jan 2020 às 23:21)

bandevelugo disse:


> Concordo, mas nota que Sintra não é Lisboa, e o Porto tem o parque da Cidade, que sempre que lá vou visito e que tem uma enorme diversidade de espécies de árvores e outras. Lisboa não tem nada que se compare.
> 
> As árvores têm é que crescer mais uns anitos...



A Quercus há muitos anos tinha um projecto de criação de uma rede de espaços protegidos em torno do Porto. Serra de Freita, Barrinha de Esmoriz, Serra de Valongo. Mas nunca avançou. A ver se se eleva a Serra de Arga a área protegida.


----------



## belem (27 Jan 2020 às 23:34)

https://www.publico.pt/2010/03/21/j...de-porto-uma-area-protegida-na-serra-19023394

Mais sobre a Serra do Valongo:

http://naturlink.pt/article.aspx?menuid=2&cid=4695&bl=1&viewall=true


----------



## bandevelugo (28 Jan 2020 às 00:27)

frederico disse:


> No Algarve era tradição a plantação de palmeiras-das-Canárias (_Phoenix canariensis)_ junto a casas rurais, especialmente as que pertenciam a famílias de classe elevada. O _chalet_ com uma ou várias palmeiras que se avistavam ao longe era uma das características da paisagem Algarve do litoral e do barrocal. A maioria destas quintas foi abandonada nas décadas de 60/70. Quando era criança, nos anos 90, as casas já estavam em ruínas. Muitas tinham elevado valor estético e algumas eram centenárias. Em anos recentes, a maioria destas palmeiras morreu. Mas nas décadas de 80 e de 90 já tinham desaparecido dezenas de palmeiras em processos de urbanização do litoral. Muitas foram vendidas para Espanha a preços altíssimos.
> 
> Mas não era só no Algarve que se plantavam há séculos estas palmeiras. No Porto há vários exemplares em casas de «brasileiros» e _chalets_. E em Sintra, ou no Litoral Centro, junto em casas apalaçadas, em _chalets_ de quintas ou casas de «brasileiros», e mesmo em espaços públicos. Era uma espécie de símbolo para dizer a quem passava, «aqui mora gente de classe social mais elevada»...
> 
> ...



No Forte da Barra (Gafanha), junto à estrada que levava para a antiga ponte da Barra existe um palmeiral muito interessante plantado pela antiga Junta Autónoma do Porto de Aveiro (JAPA) que tem sido alvo de "requalificação" pela Câmara (ou pelo Porto?). As palmeiras canarienses já haviam sido dizimadas pelo escaravelho (o mesmo está a acontecer na Costa Nova, mas aqui parece que estão a resistir melhor) e por acaso no  até estão a substituir as outras que faltavam.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2020 às 10:42)

Mammatus disse:


> A única obra que tenho sobre flora portuguesa e europeia é o Guia Fapas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Também tenho esse! 

Há uma coleção de 9 livros do Jornal Público com muito bom conteúdo a "Árvores e Florestas de Portugal" infelizmente nunca mais fizeram uma nova edição. Para se conseguir tem que se comprar em segunda mão. Eu já li alguns livros desta coleção, mas não tenho nenhum exemplar. 

Era esta::http://static.publico.pt/coleccoes/arvoresflorestasportugal/microsite.htm


----------



## Super Trovoada (17 Fev 2020 às 18:33)

Boa tarde @frederico nas suas idas à Serra d'Ossa viu ou já encontrou referências a  lódãos na serra? Encontrei uma espécie dependente de lódãos mas não conheço a árvore na serra e queria saber se seria um indivíduo errante ou uma população desconhecida...


----------



## frederico (20 Fev 2020 às 09:40)

Super Trovoada disse:


> Boa tarde @frederico nas suas idas à Serra d'Ossa viu ou já encontrou referências a  lódãos na serra? Encontrei uma espécie dependente de lódãos mas não conheço a árvore na serra e queria saber se seria um indivíduo errante ou uma população desconhecida...



Bom dia eu só vi lódãos em dois locais em Portugal, em estado selvagem, foi no Douro Internacional e foi numa ribeira do sotavento algarvio. Na serra da Ossa nunca os vi. Parte da serra foi muito alterada pela eucaliptização.


----------



## frederico (20 Fev 2020 às 09:52)

Costuma dizer-se que os freixos são árvores de galerias ripícolas. Não é bem assim. Os freixos também surgem em abundância em zonas com solos profundos e formam bosques, como se pode ver em algumas regiões do Alentejo (já muito, muito alterados pelo Homem).

Os freixos chegam a formar uma espécie de montado em alguns locais da Península Ibérica, como sucede na Comunidade de Madrid. Em Portugal vi vestígios deste tipo de paisagem em alguns pontos do Alentejo, nos concelhos da Vidigueira ou Évora, ou a Sul de Portalegre.

O Alentejo coberto de sobreiros e azinheiras é uma paisagem fabricada por elites que preenche o imaginário dos portugueses. Mas se fosse possível recuar 200 anos, encontraríamos um Alentejo com carvalhais, soutos, bosques de freixo, montado de carvalho, zambujais, densas galerias ripícolas... além, claro está, de sobrais e azinhais.






Foto tirada daqui: https://arbolesdemadrid.wordpress.com/tag/fresno/


----------



## Paulo H (20 Fev 2020 às 10:21)

A toponímia das localidades, ou o estudo dos nomes das localidades, sua origem e evolução, dá-nos bons indícios da distribuição de algumas árvores em Portugal. Eu diria que quando do nome de uma árvore ou floresta, resulta o nome de uma localidade, é porque tem relevância face às restantes árvores. Como podemos observar, o freixo deu nome a várias localidades, embora todas elas a norte do Tejo, em especial na Beira Alta e Trás-os-montes.

Freixeda (Mirandela)
Freixeda do Torrão (Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo)
Freixedas (Pinhel)
Freixial do Campo (Castelo Branco)
Freixianda (Ourém)
Freixieiro de Soutelo (Viana Castelo)
Freixiel (Vila Flor)
Freixinho (Sernancelhe)
Freixiosa (Mangualde)
Freixo (Almeida)
Freixo (Marco de Canaveses)
Freixo (Ponte de Lima)
Freixo da Serra (Gouveia)
Freixo de Baixo (Amarante)
Freixo de Cima (Amarante)
Freixo de Espada à Cinta
Freixo de Numão (Vila Nova Foz Coa)

Eu procurei nesta página: 
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipédia:Projectos/Países/Portugal/Localidades/lista

Mas além de localidades, há lugares povoados (aldeias), que não constam na listagem.

Podemos fazer o mesmo exercício para outras árvores, exemplo: peral, figueira/figueiró, castanheira / souto, Macieira, Teixo, Sobreira / Sobral, Azinheira/Azinhal, Carvalhal / Alvarinho, Abrunheira, Amoreira, Pinheiro, Nogueira,..


----------



## camrov8 (20 Fev 2020 às 11:34)

Paulo H disse:


> Podemos fazer o mesmo exercício para outras árvores, exemplo: peral, figueira/figueiró, castanheira / souto, Macieira, Teixo, Sobreira / Sobral, Azinheira/Azinhal, Carvalhal / Alvarinho, Abrunheira, Amoreira, Pinheiro, Nogueira,..


 mais um bocado e tinhas dito metade do nome de terras perto de onde vivo que por si já tem uma árvore no nome


----------



## frederico (20 Fev 2020 às 12:14)

No sotavento algarvio ocorrem-me estes. 

- Marmeleiro (Alcoutim)
- Cerro da Vinha (Alcoutim)
- Laranjeiras (Alcoutim)
- Álamo (Alcoutim)
- Zambujal (Alcoutim)
- Vale da Rosa (Alcoutim)
- Junqueira (Castro Marim)
- Sítio da Alfarrobeira (Cacela)
- Ribeiro do Álamo (Cacela/Altura)
- Ribeiro do Junco (Cacela)
- Funchosa (Castro Marim)
- Palmeira (Alcoutim)
- Pereiro (Alcoutim)
- Pinheiro (Tavira)
- Azinhal (Castro Marim)
- Ameixial (Loulé)



Mas há mais. 

Alecrineira (Olhão), Murteira (Olhão), Murtais (Olhão), Poço das Figueiras (Olhão), Zimbral (Tavira), Hortas (VRSA), Murteira (Castro Marim), Carvalhal (Tavira), Garrobo (Tavira), Azinhosa (Tavira), Medronhal (Faro), etc. 

- *Garrobo* vem provavelmente do espanhol algarrobo, que significa alfarrobeira. O sotavento algarvio tem influências do castelhano que estão ausentes no barlavento. E a província de Huelva nas zonas próximas da fronteira tem influências do português. 

- Pode parecer estranho o topónimo *Carvalhal* na serra de Tavira, mas eu identifiquei carvalhos no vale de uma ribeira nesta serra (_Quercus Marianica_). É altamente provável que a espécie fosse abundante nas zonas húmidas antes das campanhas do trigo do século XIX e do século XX. 

- O topónimo *Pereiro* pode referir-se à macieira, espécie cultivada no Algarve mas ausente no estado selvagem ou ao catapereiro, espécie abundante no passado na serra algarvia e no nordeste algarvio ou terras do Andévalo andaluz. 

- O *Álamo* é o choupo-branco. Os mais velhos recordam a presença de choupos-brancos de enormes dimensões em vários cursos de água da região que desapareceram na segunda metade do século XX. 

- Antigamente não havia motores de rega... as laranjeiras eram cultivadas preferencialmente em vales próximos de cursos de água, como sucedia na ribeira do Beliche, nos últimos quilómetros do seu curso, ou nas terras junto ao rio Guadiana. Daí a presença do topónimo *Laranjeiras *no concelho de Alcoutim, bem perto do rio, já que era zona de pomares. Os alentejanos e serranos que se estabeleceram a partir do século XIX nos arredores de VRSA também fizeram os seus pomares, daí o topónimo* Hortas*. Lamentavelmente, as hortas desapareceram por causa da expansão urbana da antiga vila conserveira.


----------



## Paulo H (20 Fev 2020 às 16:02)

Tudo tem a sua razão de ser.. Com a expansão do pinheiro e do eucalipto, o nome de algumas localidades / lugares já nem faz sentido atualmente, mas tem um significado histórico importante.

Teixoso (Covilhã): Já não tem Teixos (_taxus baccata_) na floresta ocupada por pinheiros, carvalhos e mimosas. Para encontrar teixos, o melhor é procurar junto do poço do inferno (S. Estrela).Teixoso (Covilhã): Já não tem Teixos (_taxus baccata_) na floresta. 

Sobreira Formosa (C. Branco, Proença-a-Nova): Tem alguns escassos sobreiros, cujas bolotas os pássaros (Gaios) teimam em distribuir pela região. Mas a área é ocupada 90% por pinhal e eucalipto.


----------



## camrov8 (20 Fev 2020 às 18:30)

que saiba a maioria dos nomes não são motivados pela árvore (espécie ) em si, por exemplo freixo de espada à cinta podia ser qualquer uma mas o cinto com a espada estava num freixo  e depois com a abundância suspeito que o Amial  no Porto seja por la ter existido uma plantação de amieiros, desviando um bocado aqui há tempos ouvi que sobre nomes com árvores ou plantas entraram na altura dos cristãos novos e que eram um código para esconder as origens judaicas por isso nomes como silva, pereira e carvalho adveem daí, mas actualmente ja esquecido e corriqueiro


----------



## Mammatus (22 Fev 2020 às 14:49)

frederico disse:


> Costuma dizer-se que os freixos são árvores de galerias ripícolas. Não é bem assim. Os freixos também surgem em abundância em zonas com solos profundos e formam bosques, como se pode ver em algumas regiões do Alentejo (já muito, muito alterados pelo Homem).
> 
> Os freixos chegam a formar uma espécie de montado em alguns locais da Península Ibérica, como sucede na Comunidade de Madrid. Em Portugal vi vestígios deste tipo de paisagem em alguns pontos do Alentejo, nos concelhos da *Vidigueira *ou Évora, ou a Sul de Portalegre.
> 
> ...



Os freixos têm boa resistência à secura do verão no Alentejo?

O meu pai é natural de Cuba, no Alentejo, pelo que conheço relativamente bem a região (Cuba, Alvito, Vidigueira) e sempre a achei muito monótona em termos de flora, basicamente montados de azinho, não fazia ideia da existência de algumas manchas de bosques de freixo.

A avaliar por essa composição florística, o Alentejo de há 2 séculos teria um clima mais húmido.


----------



## Gates (23 Fev 2020 às 01:55)

Até depois da faculdade morei sempre na rua do Freixo, no Porto 
Que deu o nome à ponte que serve o lado oriental da cidade.


----------



## frederico (23 Fev 2020 às 21:37)

Mammatus disse:


> Os freixos têm boa resistência à secura do verão no Alentejo?
> 
> O meu pai é natural de Cuba, no Alentejo, pelo que conheço relativamente bem a região (Cuba, Alvito, Vidigueira) e sempre a achei muito monótona em termos de flora, basicamente montados de azinho, não fazia ideia da existência de algumas manchas de bosques de freixo.
> 
> A avaliar por essa composição florística, o Alentejo de há 2 séculos teria um clima mais húmido.



O freixo que temos em Portugal está adaptado ao nosso clima e é mais resistente à secura do que se pensa. Quando as condições são menos favoráveis, fica com um tamanho mais pequeno. Na zona da Vidigueira os freixos que vi estavam ainda na área dos barros de Beja, solos portanto profundos. Um pouco mais a norte na serra da Vidigueira os solos já são mais desfavoráveis e a vegetação potencial muda.

O Alentejo não é assim tão seco como se diz, Évora tem mais de 600 mm por ano, mais ou menos o mesmo que Londres. O Alto Alentejo tem zonas com mais de 800 mm, e o Litoral Alentejano tem mais de 600 mm e é relativamente ameno. A área efectivamente fica agreste fica no Baixo Alentejo, solos de xisto grauvaque e precipitações em alguns locais abaixo dos 500 mm. É o que acontece nos concelhos de Castro Verde, Ourique, Mértola ou Serpa, onde existem áreas com clima semi-árido frio. Com precipitações acima dos 550/600 mm quando há solos profundos podemos ter espécies a resistir bem aos 4 a 5 meses secos do Verão.

O Alentejo que vemos hoje em dia é uma construção do Homem, especialmente nos últimos dois séculos, já que muito do montado que temos vem do século XIX. Antes disso havia a «charneca», matagais extensos que impressionaram estrangeiros nos séculos XVII ou XVIII. O Alentejo séculos atrás teve soutos na região de Portalegre ou nas serras do Cercal e de Grândola, carvalhais extensos no distrito de Portalegre com carvalho-negral, montado com carvalho-cerquinho na maior parte do Litoral ou na serra do Monfurado e no noroeste do distrito de Évora, pinhais nas zonas arenosas, matas ripícolas com muita variedade de espécies, desde carvalhos-roble a amieiros nas zonas mais húmidas ou com freixos e loendros nas zonas mais áridas, zambujais e estepes nas zonas semi-áridas perto do Guadiana, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## frederico (23 Fev 2020 às 21:41)

Acrescento ainda que o Alentejo em termos relativos era muito mais povoado no tempo dos Romanos. Segundo Orlando Ribeiro após a Reconquista o repovoamento da região foi muito pouco eficaz. Excepção para parte do Alto Alentejo, as regiões de Estremoz, Borba ou Vila Viçosa, e para a zona em torno da serra de São Mamede, para onde foram colonos do Sul de França após a Reconquista. O próprio Salazar tentou repovoar a região com as juntas de colonização interna.


----------



## Super Trovoada (23 Fev 2020 às 22:26)

frederico disse:


> Bom dia eu só vi lódãos em dois locais em Portugal, em estado selvagem, foi no Douro Internacional e foi numa ribeira do sotavento algarvio. Na serra da Ossa nunca os vi. Parte da serra foi muito alterada pela eucaliptização.


Na sexta-feira fui à serra procurar lódãos e encontrei mais de 100 plantados/escapados no convento, vários deles de grande tamanho, sendo o da foto o mais impressionante. Há quantos séculos terá morrido o monge que o plantou (se é que foi o caso)? Para comparação a rede entomológica tem 40cm de diâmetro...


----------



## frederico (23 Fev 2020 às 22:46)

Super Trovoada disse:


> Na sexta-feira fui à serra procurar lódãos e encontrei mais de 100 plantados/escapados no convento, vários deles de grande tamanho, sendo o da foto o mais impressionante. Há quantos séculos terá morrido o monge que o plantou (se é que foi o caso)? Para comparação a rede entomológica tem 40cm de diâmetro...



A ver se vou lá espreitar dentro de um ou dois fins-de-semana. Quero ir a Portugal para ver uma exposição em Évora e vou de carro.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Fev 2020 às 22:53)

frederico disse:


> Évora tem mais de 600 mm por ano, mais ou menos o mesmo que Londres


 esse facto já foi referido noutro topico não me lembro qual, mais uma vez os números enganam quando fora do contexto, em Londres esses 600 são distribuídos ao longo do ano, chove muito a típica morrinha no Alentejo é mais concentrado em tempestades que pouco se infiltram e que pouco ajudam a combater a seca


----------



## frederico (23 Fev 2020 às 22:57)

camrov8 disse:


> esse facto já foi referido noutro topico não me lembro qual, mais uma vez os números enganam quando fora do contexto, em Londres esses 600 são distribuídos ao longo do ano, chove muito a típica morrinha no Alentejo é mais concentrado em tempestades que pouco se infiltram e que pouco ajudam a combater a seca



Ainda assim Évora tem mais de 70 dias de chuva por ano, se a memória não me falha. E o Inverno é relativamente frio. Ou era... mas sim a estação seca como referi é longa.


----------



## Super Trovoada (23 Fev 2020 às 23:00)

frederico disse:


> A ver se vou lá espreitar dentro de um ou dois fins-de-semana. Quero ir a Portugal para ver uma exposição em Évora e vou de carro.


Infelizmente, tem a vida por um fio uma vez que tem o tronco quase todo oco e não deve demorar muito até começarem a pensar em abatê-lo. Este por outro lado também tinha um tamanho considerável e não apresentava nenhum sinal de doença.


----------



## Mammatus (23 Fev 2020 às 23:18)

Ainda acerca da toponímia das localidades relacionada com distribuição das espécies vegetais dominantes...

Alandroal (loendro, no Alentejo também chamam aloendro)


----------



## camrov8 (23 Fev 2020 às 23:21)

frederico disse:


> Ainda assim Évora tem mais de 70 dias de chuva por ano, se a memória não me falha. E o Inverno é relativamente frio. Ou era... mas sim a estação seca como referi é longa.


é longa e quente Londres só consegue sonhar com as temperaturas alcançadas no Alentejo o que ajuda a eliminar a humidade do solo


----------



## frederico (23 Fev 2020 às 23:23)

camrov8 disse:


> é longa e quente Londres só consegue sonhar com as temperaturas alcançadas no Alentejo o que ajuda a eliminar a humidade do solo



O Alentejo Litoral por sua vez tem temperaturas «amenas» no Verão, e nevoeiros frequentes... daí a presença do castanheiro e dos carvalhos, ou de belas galerias ripícolas com amieiros. A variedade no Alentejo é muito grande!


----------



## frederico (24 Fev 2020 às 00:20)

A ler, sobre biogeografia:

https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/7e07/2de037e3526d7a88037594d9e38d6c1fed1d.pdf

https://core.ac.uk/download/pdf/153402835.pdf

____

Esta mapa vale o que vale, mas notar que há dois tipos de clima mediterrânico no Alentejo e uma região de clima semi-árido. 







Temperaturas médias. Notar as diferenças entre litoral e interior, e Alto e Baixo Alentejo. 






Precipitação:






Carta geológica:


----------



## Mammatus (24 Fev 2020 às 00:27)

Gosto pessoalmente do mapa climático elaborado pela Suzanne Daveau.


----------



## frederico (24 Fev 2020 às 00:33)

Mapa aproximado da área de ocorrência original do _Quercus marianica _e _Quercus canariensis _sobreposta no mapa da precipitação média anual do IPMA.


----------



## Mammatus (24 Fev 2020 às 00:39)

​


Fil disse:


> *Suzanne Daveau (1985)*


----------



## frederico (24 Fev 2020 às 00:40)

Carvalho português (_Quercus faginea_) a Sul do Tejo, distribuição aproximada.


----------



## Mammatus (24 Fev 2020 às 00:44)

frederico disse:


> Carvalho português (_Quercus faginea_) a Sul do Tejo, distribuição aproximada.



Confirmo a sua presença na Península de Setúbal, sobretudo na Arrábida.


----------



## frederico (24 Fev 2020 às 00:47)

Carvalho-roble (_Quercus robur_) no Sul, distribuição histórica (pode estar incompleta).






Locais:

- Serra de São Mamede
- Serra da Ossa
- Serras de Monchique e do Caldeirão


----------



## frederico (24 Fev 2020 às 00:50)

Mammatus disse:


> Confirmo a sua presença na Península de Setúbal, sobretudo na Arrábida.



Já os vi perto de Grândola, Odemira, São Brás de Alportel, Montargil, Salir, Canha, Brotas, Torrão, Alcácer do Sal, Lavre, serra do Monfurado, Montemor-o-Novo... e acredito que há em mais locais dentro da área que delimitei. Para trás estão muitos séculos de fogo e selecção positiva de sobreiro e azinheira.


----------



## frederico (24 Fev 2020 às 00:57)

*
A Geração assassina de árvores.* 
_
Apesar da sua completa ruina e um exemplar centenário de porte notável, situado à entrada da Vila de Gonçalo, conhecido por "Carvalho Santo", que é alvo de grande carinho e devoção pela população local. É um carvalho de grande valor histórico e cultural_
_
http://www2.icnf.pt/portal/florestas/ArvoresFicha?Processo=KNJ1/574&Concelho=&Freguesia=&Distrito=_


----------



## frederico (24 Fev 2020 às 01:05)

_Quercus pyrenaica_ a Sul. Uma distribuição aproximada e «conservadora». Já o vi no distrito de Portalegre, na serra de São Mamede, Nisa e a norte até ao rio Tejo e perto de Ponte de Sôr. Existe referência para a presença na serra do Monfurado e a norte de Monchique mas nunca vi por lá nenhum.


----------



## frederico (24 Fev 2020 às 01:17)

Área de distribuição potencial do castanheiro com base na sua presença actual e referências do século XIX. Pode estar incompleta. 





Na serra do Caldeirão até mesmo no concelho de Tavira, no século XIX, era cultivado em vales de ribeiras. Surge ainda em vales de cursos de água no Litoral Alentejano. Um dos maiores soutos de Portugal existiu na serra de Monchique, mas foi destruído pelos incêndios. Referência para a presença na serra do Monfurado. Está presente na serra de São Mamede.


----------



## MSantos (24 Fev 2020 às 11:42)

@frederico não consigo ver as fotos dos últimos posts. Serei só eu?


----------



## camrov8 (24 Fev 2020 às 13:12)

MSantos disse:


> @frederico não consigo ver as fotos dos últimos posts. Serei só eu?


também não consigo


----------



## frederico (24 Fev 2020 às 16:58)

Já corrijo isso mais logo, peço desculpa mas tinha carregado as imagens na conta do Google e ontem apareciam.


----------



## belem (24 Fev 2020 às 19:04)

Em Portugal continental, não existem só 3 climas, segundo Koppen-Geiger (o mapa do IPMA está claramente incompleto). Temos pelo menos mais dois, o BSh e o Cfb...


----------



## Mammatus (27 Fev 2020 às 10:10)

belem disse:


> Em Portugal continental, não existem só 3 climas, segundo Koppen-Geiger (o mapa do IPMA está claramente incompleto). Temos pelo menos mais dois, o BSh e o Cfb...



O sistema de classificação de Koppen-Geiger não é mau, mas é demasiado generalista não indo de encontro às particularidades climáticas dos lugares.Na minha opinião o sistema de classificação elaborado por Suzanne Daveau para o clima de Portugal é o que mais se aproxima da realidade.


----------



## belem (29 Fev 2020 às 17:56)

A publicação «Biogeografia de Portugal Continental», que pode ser encontrada no google, penso que nos dá uma boa ideia da diversidade de formações florestais presentes no continente.

https://core.ac.uk/download/pdf/153402835.pdf


----------



## PedroNTSantos (29 Fev 2020 às 23:08)

frederico disse:


> *
> A Geração assassina de árvores.*
> _
> Apesar da sua completa ruina e um exemplar centenário de porte notável, situado à entrada da Vila de Gonçalo, conhecido por "Carvalho Santo", que é alvo de grande carinho e devoção pela população local. É um carvalho de grande valor histórico e cultural
> ...




Frederico, mesmo para quem já viu centenas de atrocidades, ainda me consigo chocar com algumas alarvidades. Podes dar-me mais pormenores, nomeadamente a origem (autor) da foto? Obrigado.


----------



## frederico (1 Mar 2020 às 21:50)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Frederico, mesmo para quem já viu centenas de atrocidades, ainda me consigo chocar com algumas alarvidades. Podes dar-me mais pormenores, nomeadamente a origem (autor) da foto? Obrigado.



Lamento mas não sei mais do que aquilo que está no site do ICNF. 

Ainda há uns tempos ouvi uma gente no Algarve a lamentar-se que uns jacarandás faziam sombra à varanda e a roupa não secava... no Algarve... e queriam que a câmara os cortasse! O que dizer disto? Em Inglaterra é proibido tocar nas árvores em espaços públicos! Mas em Portugal toda a desculpa fútil serve para cortar as árvores. Um povo que não respeita o ambiente desta forma é um povo num estadio civilizacional inferior.


----------



## frederico (1 Mar 2020 às 21:52)

A ver se assim as fotos ficam.

Carvalho-roble a Sul do Tejo (foi identificado décadas atrás nas serras de São Mamede e da Ossa e em anos recentes na serra algarvia em galeria ripícola).


----------



## frederico (1 Mar 2020 às 21:52)

Carvalho-negral.


----------



## frederico (1 Mar 2020 às 21:53)

Carvalho-de-Monchique:


----------



## frederico (1 Mar 2020 às 21:54)

Carvalho-português


----------



## frederico (1 Mar 2020 às 21:54)

Castanheiro


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Mar 2020 às 22:06)

O castanheiro, está essencialmente no interior Norte e Centro.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (1 Mar 2020 às 22:08)

frederico disse:


> Lamento mas não sei mais do que aquilo que está no site do ICNF.
> 
> Ainda há uns tempos ouvi uma gente no Algarve a lamentar-se que uns jacarandás faziam sombra à varanda e a roupa não secava... no Algarve... e queriam que a câmara os cortasse! O que dizer disto? Em Inglaterra é proibido tocar nas árvores em espaços públicos! Mas em Portugal toda a desculpa fútil serve para cortar as árvores. Um povo que não respeita o ambiente desta forma é um povo num estadio civilizacional inferior.




Só após deixar o comentário me apercebi que a foto é da página  do ICNF!!
Entretanto fiz uma pesquisa e descobri que há cerca de 2 anos houve uma pressão sobre o ICNF para desclassificar a árvore, uma vez que teria caído um ramo (e aparentemente haveria outros secos,presumivelmente em risco de queda). Num país civilizado chamava-se um arboricultor certificado, avaliava-se o estado da árvore e, eventualmente, cortava-se os ramos em risco. Isto, claro, num país civilizado...Em Portugal, a árvore é desclassificada e podada da forma que se vê na imagem!!


----------



## frederico (1 Mar 2020 às 22:35)

Davidmpb disse:


> O castanheiro, está essencialmente no interior Norte e Centro.



Mas há castanheiro a Sul do Tejo em vários locais. E no século XIX a sua área ainda era muito mais extensa!


----------



## frederico (1 Mar 2020 às 22:37)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Só após deixar o comentário me apercebi que a foto é da página  do ICNF!!
> Entretanto fiz uma pesquisa e descobri que há cerca de 2 anos houve uma pressão sobre o ICNF para desclassificar a árvore, uma vez que teria caído um ramo (e aparentemente haveria outros secos,presumivelmente em risco de queda). Num país civilizado chamava-se um arboricultor certificado, avaliava-se o estado da árvore e, eventualmente, cortava-se os ramos em risco. Isto, claro, num país civilizado...Em Portugal, a árvore é desclassificada e podada da forma que se vê na imagem!!



Um carvalho sem copa não tem qualquer valor, ponto. Mataram a árvore. Fazendo um paralelismo, seria como demolir um monumento nacional porque havia uma parede rachada.

A nível local estas pressões são comuns. Uma parte dos portugueses embirra com as árvores de uma forma estúpida. Parece até que têm inveja das árvores... terem dimensões superiores... face à sua pequenez de espírito. Um país que castra, e nem as árvores se salvam.


----------



## frederico (1 Mar 2020 às 22:40)

Um exemplo que é uma excepção em Portugal, é o tratamento dado pela Câmara da Póvoa do Lanhoso ao carvalho dos Calvos.

https://www.povoadelanhoso.pt/municipio/espacos-municipais/centro-interpretacao-calvos/


----------



## frederico (1 Mar 2020 às 22:43)

Na última vez que estive no Porto vi uma atrocidade que nunca vira. Uma moradia antiga foi comprada por novos proprietários e tinha um jardim enorme e belíssimo. Os novos proprietários podaram tudo! Um cipreste-do-Buçaco já centenário ficou sem copa, e parece agora um monstro. Uma magnólia enorme foi toda rapada e ficou sem copa... só tinha meia dúzia de botões para florir agora no final do Inverno. Enfim, tiraram as copas a tudo e deixaram uns paus espetados no solo! Esta gente será normal?


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Mar 2020 às 22:45)

frederico disse:


> Mas há castanheiro a Sul do Tejo em vários locais. E no século XIX a sua área ainda era muito mais extensa!


Eu sei, aqui na serra de S.Mamede também os há.


----------



## frederico (1 Mar 2020 às 22:47)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu sei, aqui na serra de S.Mamede também os há.



Os mapas que fiz são apenas para a região a Sul do Tejo. O castanheiro quase desapareceu de locais onde era muito comum, isso sucedeu ao longo do século XIX e do século XX. Exemplos desses locais? Serras do litoral alentejano, serra de Monchique, região do Pinhal Interior e serra da Lousã.


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2020 às 23:56)

frederico disse:


> Lamento mas não sei mais do que aquilo que está no site do ICNF.
> 
> Ainda há uns tempos ouvi uma gente no Algarve a lamentar-se que uns jacarandás faziam sombra à varanda e a roupa não secava... no Algarve... e queriam que a câmara os cortasse! O que dizer disto? Em Inglaterra é proibido tocar nas árvores em espaços públicos! Mas em Portugal toda a desculpa fútil serve para cortar as árvores. Um povo que não respeita o ambiente desta forma é um povo num estadio civilizacional inferior.



Inglaterra: https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...elling-street-council-yorkshire-a8286581.html

Não é bonito o que se faz por cá, mas não me parece que lá o comportamento seja melhor.


----------



## frederico (2 Mar 2020 às 00:02)

AnDré disse:


> Inglaterra: https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...elling-street-council-yorkshire-a8286581.html
> 
> Não é bonito o que se faz por cá, não me parece que lá o comportamento seja melhor.



Onde vivo nao ha nada disso.


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2020 às 00:21)

frederico disse:


> Onde vivo nao ha nada disso.


Ainda há dias, na universidade de Cambridge fizeram várias podas iguais ou piores à da foto que colocaram em cima.


----------



## frederico (2 Mar 2020 às 02:29)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda há dias, na universidade de Cambridge fizeram várias podas iguais ou piores à da foto que colocaram em cima.



Serio? Ja vivi la. Conheco a cidade desde os 16 anos. Nunca vi tocarem nas arvores mas nao vou la ha meses. Vou me informar sobre isso.


----------



## Thomar (2 Mar 2020 às 08:56)

Um Bom exemplo!  Aconselho a leitura completa do artigo aqui.


*Há 20 anos Samuel quis proteger animais dos fogos, mas acabou por criar um bosque de mãos dadas com a natureza*
_MadreMedia / Lusa_
_2 mar 2020 07:47_
_Atualidade_
_
A Quinta da Moenda, em Vila Nova de Poiares, não era mais do que um espaço tomado pelo mato nos anos 1990. Samuel decidiu transformar o terreno num bosque nativo, num processo sempre de mãos dadas com a natureza._


----------



## frederico (2 Mar 2020 às 13:24)

Thomar disse:


> Um Bom exemplo!  Aconselho a leitura completa do artigo aqui.
> 
> 
> *Há 20 anos Samuel quis proteger animais dos fogos, mas acabou por criar um bosque de mãos dadas com a natureza*
> ...



Esse professor percebe mais disto que muitos engenheiros, como ele próprio diz. Eu já tinha dito aqui neste fórum o mesmo, que para reflorestar em muitas situações basta apenas limpar as invasoras e ajudar as nativas a crescer, por exemplo, espalhando bolotas. Sai muito, muito mais barato. Grande homem e grande exemplo que merecia muito mais divulgação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2020 às 19:21)

frederico disse:


> Esse professor percebe mais disto que muitos engenheiros, como ele próprio diz. Eu já tinha dito aqui neste fórum o mesmo, que para reflorestar em muitas situações basta apenas limpar as invasoras e ajudar as nativas a crescer, por exemplo, espalhando bolotas. Sai muito, muito mais barato. Grande homem e grande exemplo que merecia muito mais divulgação.



Acabei agora mesmo de ler essa artigo, é é verdade não é preciso ser engenheiro florestal, quando muitos deles nem sequer nunca entraram dentro de uma floresta nativa, a melhor "professora", é mesmo a natureza, porque ela sabe o que faz, sem a intervenção humana, umas boas horas, a observar vários locais, de prefencia que tenham pouco ou quase nehuma intervenção humana, são essenciais, para adquirir uns bons conhecimentos, claro que depois basta complementar com a leitura de alguns bons livros sobre o assunto.


----------



## camrov8 (2 Mar 2020 às 19:45)

e onde existe floresta nativa, onde vivo mais parece a australia com tanto eucalipto


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2020 às 21:02)

camrov8 disse:


> e onde existe floresta nativa, onde vivo mais parece a australia com tanto eucalipto



Pois, esse é o grave problema da monocultura do eucalipto, eu quando falo em floresta nativa, se for um pequeno bosque de carvalhos centenários, que estejam rodeados de outros arbustos autóctones, já é local, para admirar um pouco.


----------



## Super Trovoada (13 Mar 2020 às 14:33)

Afinal ainda há castanheiros na Serra d'Ossa. Na margem de um riacho e ainda não recuperados completamente do incêndio de há 14 anos.
@frederico terão sido plantados ou será um reduto?


----------



## frederico (15 Mar 2020 às 15:52)

Super Trovoada disse:


> Afinal ainda há castanheiros na Serra d'Ossa. Na margem de um riacho e ainda não recuperados completamente do incêndio de há 14 anos.
> @frederico terão sido plantados ou será um reduto?



Grande descoberta, seria possível o envio das coordenadas GPS por Mensagem privada? Obrigado pela partilha.

O castanheiro teve uma redução brutal da área em Portugal a partir do século XIX. Havia soutos na serra do Caldeirão e hoje em dia não há um único castanheiro, pelo menos que eu saiba.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Mar 2020 às 20:03)

Boa noite.

Ainda ontem fui ao terreno de cultivo do meu pai.
Tem por lá vários castanheiros, nada de excessivo que o terreno é pequeno. Como há muita água crescem de forma rápida, por vezes exponencial de um ano para o outro.
Na base de alguns mostrei aos miúdos castanhas germinadas, já com o pedúnculo (perdoem-me se o termo for incorrecto) bem preso ao solo.
Arranquei um pé com 25 cm (raiz com 25 cm também).
Também apanhamos um amieiro com 10 cm de altura, um carvalho com cerca de 15 cm e um loureiro com 15 cm.
Tudo a pedido dos miúdos...
Já em casa apanhei 5 pés de azevinho.
Perguntam vocês: para quê?!
Bem, a ideia dos miúdos é plantarem estas árvores nativas junto ao uma linha de água\ribeiro a 1000 metros de casa - querem criar uma mini-floresta. Quem sou eu para lhes dizer que não? É claro que os apoio...

As plantas que apanhamos nunca iriam ter grande vida no terreno, já que estavam claramente a mais - as outras árvores são suficientes e ainda jovens. Os azevinheiros são seguramente mais de 40-50, tudo com menos de 2 anos, frutos que os pássaros apanham no azevinheiro de um vizinho e trazem para aqui. Na minha intenção gostaria de lhes dar uso, não os deixo crescer por cá debaixo das ramadas, sebes e jardim que tenho, o espaço já é pouco. 

Curiosidade: ontem apanhei no meu terreno 2 morangueiros selvagens. Plantei-os no morangal que fiz esta semana, são óptimos para polinização cruzada, melhoram imenso o sabor dos morangueiros comprados - com o senão de diminuírem um pouco o tamanho das variedades comerciais, mas com isso posso eu.


----------



## bandevelugo (26 Mar 2020 às 21:38)

Indiferentes à loucura viral, as árvores da minha rua (pereiras siberianas) começaram a florir!

É o eterno retorno da natureza, em linha com https://www.jn.pt/mundo/videos/um-javali-cabras-e-ate-um-urso-a-passear-em-espanha-11984207.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2020 às 14:20)




----------



## frederico (21 Abr 2020 às 14:21)

Ao fazer umas investigações na internet encontrei dados interessantes.

-Está referida a presença de um exemplar de _Quercus patrae_ na Extremadura espanhola. Será o que resta de alguma população relíquia? Nos últimos 10 mil anos houve períodos mais secos na Península Ibérica alternados com períodos mais húmidos. Nos períodos secos a azinheira subia em latitude, nos períodos húmidos os carvalhos desciam. Também há _Quercus patrae_ na Sanábria, bem perto da fronteira. Isto reforça a minha ideia de que existem algumas chances da espécie já ter existido em Portugal, em reduzido número.

- Existe apenas uma única população de _Quercus robur estremadurensis_ na província de Badajoz, numa serra que por acaso conheço e onde já vi carvalhos de outras espécies. Parece que só existem 5 indivíduos. Havia outra população na área que desapareceu nos últimos 10 anos. Em risco estão também as populações que restam de _Quercus robur_ na zona norte da província de Cáceres. Não sabia que a espécie existia nas serras de Gata, Francia ou Gredos, o que levanta a hipótese de também ter existido na Malcata! O local mais a sul e a Leste onde vi carvalhos-roble em abundância em Portugal foi a serra da Gardunha.

- Parece que de facto podem ainda existir _Quercus canariensis_ em Monchique em reduzido número, eu por acaso nos meus passeios só encontrei _Quercus marianica_... ou então identifiquei mal.

Não consigo encontrar uma referência que tinha para a presença de _Quercus robur robur _no *Alto Minho*. O que temos em Portugal é _Quercus robur broteroana_, uma subespécie típica da Galiza e do Norte e Centro de Portugal que está adaptada ao nosso clima, a uma estação seca curta de 2 a 3 meses.

Alguém um dia tinha perguntado aqui qual era a vegetação original da *serra a Boa Viagem *na Figueira da Foz. É altamente provável que na serra houvesse carvalho-roble, em zonas mais frescas, pois no Litoral Centro a espécie aparecia pelo menos até à Marinha Grande e reaparecia na serra de Sintra. A Sul da Cordilheira Central o carvalho-roble aparecia em zonas altas serranas (serra de São Mamede, serra Sul de Badajoz) ou como espécie de galerias ripícolas (serra da Ossa, serra do Caldeirão, serra de Aracena).

- O castanheiro até ao séciulo XIX foi muito mais comum do que pensamos, era talvez tão abundante quanto os sobreiros são nos dias de hoje. A azinheira também foi mais abundante.


----------



## frederico (21 Abr 2020 às 14:51)

Penso que seria assim a serra do Caldeirão antes das Campanhas do Trigo e da destruição imposta pelos incêndios dos últimos 30 anos.

- A região mais seca e quente do* Nordeste*, já no concelho de Alcoutim e perto do rio Guadiana, seria dominada por *montado de azinheira* Nas encostas mais íngremes e secas das ribeiras da Foupana ou Vascão haveria *matos de zambujal, aroeira ou palmeira-anã*. O sobreiro seria raro. A *vegetação ripícola *seria dominada pelo *lódão-bastardo, pelo freixo e pelo loendreiro. *No vale do Guadiana e do Beliche haveria plantações de citrinos. Ou seja, uma paisagem algo idêntico à de Barca de Alva, no Alto Douro.

- Haveria depois uma *zona de transição*, já nas freguesias de Vaqueiros, Azinhal ou Odeleite, ou a norte da freguesia de Cachopo. Nesta zona o *sobreiro já começa a substituir a azinheira*, à medida que a precipitação média anual aumenta. Teríamos uma paisagem mosaico, secções de montado, matos de esteva com *murtas *e *catapereiros*, sobrais e azinhais antigos e plantações amendoeira, figueira e alfarrobeira, estas mais comuns nas vertentes voltadas para Sul.

- Na *secção central e ocidental da serra*, mais húmida, nos concelhos de Tavira, São Brás de Alporte ou Loulé, o *sobreiro seria a árvore dominante.* Além dos sobrais para produção de cortiça haveria matos abundantes com *medronheiro*, esteva ou murta. Nos vales das ribeiras teríamos plantações de *castanheiros* e de *nogueiras*, e *galerias ripícolas com freixo, amieiro, carvalhos (Quercus marianica e Quercus robur estremadurensis), álamo ou choupo. *


----------



## frederico (22 Abr 2020 às 00:12)

Em terrenos abandonados do barrocal algarvio têm nascido espontaneamente muitos pinheiros-mansos. Num terreno perto da casa dos meus pais nasceram dois há uns anos. Como as sementes foram lá parar é um mistério pois num raio de 1000 metros não há nenhum pinheiro-manso. Quem passar na A22 e prestar atenção à paisagem pode ver estes pinheiros dispersos pelo maquis do barrocal. Pessoalmente penso que os mapas de distribuiçao natural do pinheiro-manso não estão correcto. Creio que a espécie se estenderia bem a Norte do Cabo Mondego, talvez até às rias galegas, e no Sul estender-se-ia para o interior, por exemplo, no Algarve chegaria até à serra.


----------



## camrov8 (22 Abr 2020 às 01:19)

frederico disse:


> Em terrenos abandonados do barrocal algarvio têm nascido espontaneamente muitos pinheiros-mansos. Num terreno perto da casa dos meus pais nasceram dois há uns anos. Como as sementes foram lá parar é um mistério pois num raio de 1000 metros não há nenhum pinheiro-manso. Quem passar na A22 e prestar atenção à paisagem pode ver estes pinheiros dispersos pelo maquis do barrocal. Pessoalmente penso que os mapas de distribuiçao natural do pinheiro-manso não estão correcto. Creio que a espécie se estenderia bem a Norte do Cabo Mondego, talvez até às rias galegas, e no Sul estender-se-ia para o interior, por exemplo, no Algarve chegaria até à serra.


Portugal infelizmente e devido ao seu tamanho e por ventura de más politicas agrícolas  tem uma distribuição arbórea e não só artificial existem poucas áreas intactas onde a vegetação cresça naturalmente. O que vejo é a monocultura  com as árvores que melhor se adaptam ao clima como o pinheiro e afim depois temos as infestantes e no fim o eucalipto. Acho que por aqui já todos estiveram em eucaliptos, são desertos autenticos só infestantes   ou como leguminosas como o tojeiro  e as maias. não existe alimento nenhum como arbustos com bagas tirando as silvas. O ano passado foi detectado   um urso no norte, digam-me o iria ele comer em eucaliptais  e pinhais


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Abr 2020 às 02:59)

camrov8 disse:


> Portugal infelizmente e devido ao seu tamanho e por ventura de más politicas agrícolas  tem uma distribuição arbórea e não só artificial existem poucas áreas intactas onde a vegetação cresça naturalmente. O que vejo é a monocultura  com as árvores que melhor se adaptam ao clima como o pinheiro e afim depois temos as infestantes e no fim o eucalipto. Acho que por aqui já todos estiveram em eucaliptos, são desertos autenticos só infestantes   ou como leguminosas como o tojeiro  e as maias. não existe alimento nenhum como arbustos com bagas tirando as silvas. O ano passado foi detectado   um urso no norte, digam-me o iria ele comer em eucaliptais  e pinhais


O urso foi para a Galiza, e na Galiza as políticas florestais também não são as melhores... 
Há apenas uma geração havia um bosque tradicional enorme na encosta norte do Gerês (do lado galego), cheio de carvalhos, castanheiros, freixos, etc. Entretanto há uns 15 anos desbastaram a floresta toda e plantaram pinheiros-bravos e eucaliptos. E isto tudo com o apoio da Xunta e da ENCE, que é a empresa nacional de celulose de Espanha. E assim acabou uma das últimas florestas autóctones do oeste da Galiza. Restam umas quantas florestas no leste da Galiza, na Cordilheira Cantábrica, mas mesmo essas pouco a pouco vão desaparecendo, tanto que já existem petições para proteger a floresta autóctone.


----------



## RStorm (22 Abr 2020 às 11:48)

frederico disse:


> Penso que seria assim a serra do Caldeirão antes das Campanhas do Trigo e da destruição imposta pelos incêndios dos últimos 30 anos.
> 
> - A região mais seca e quente do* Nordeste*, já no concelho de Alcoutim e perto do rio Guadiana, seria dominada por *montado de azinheira* Nas encostas mais íngremes e secas das ribeiras da Foupana ou Vascão haveria *matos de zambujal, aroeira ou palmeira-anã*. O sobreiro seria raro. A *vegetação ripícola *seria dominada pelo *lódão-bastardo, pelo freixo e pelo loendreiro. *No vale do Guadiana e do Beliche haveria plantações de citrinos. Ou seja, uma paisagem algo idêntico à de Barca de Alva, no Alto Douro.
> 
> ...


Desculpem a minha ignorância, mas não fazia ideia de que a palmeira-anã era nativa de Portugal  Estamos sempre a aprender


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Abr 2020 às 13:11)

@RStorm A palmeira-anã é uma espécie autóctone de muitos pontos da Bacia Mediterrânica: Algarve, Andaluzia, Levante, Castela-Mancha, Catalunha, sul de Aragão, Mediterrâneo francês, Península Itálica, algumas ilhas mediterrânicas e Marrocos. 
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chamaerops

P.S. Isto é uma palmeira-anã:


----------



## frederico (22 Abr 2020 às 18:48)

Em meio natural elas dificilmente atingem essas dimensões. Tirei esta imagem da net, são normalmente estas as dimensões do que se vê no Algarve.

No entanto... conheço um local onde elas fazem galeria ripícola e estão bem crescidinhas. Se passar lá quando for ao Algarve no Verão tiro fotos e meto aqui no fórum.


----------



## frederico (22 Abr 2020 às 18:57)

RStorm disse:


> Desculpem a minha ignorância, mas não fazia ideia de que a palmeira-anã era nativa de Portugal  Estamos sempre a aprender



Em Portugal já vi a sua presença na serra de Castro Marim e Cacela, litoral do Barlavento, e no litoral alentejano (concelho de Santiago do Cacém).

O ICN no seu Guia de árvores de Portugal indica que a espécie ocorre no Algarve e litoral alentejano. Na Andaluzia é muito mais abundante.

Antigamente era utilizada para fazer vassouras. Em meio natural não se pode dizer que é uma espécie abundante pois as lavouras dão cabo delas.


----------



## Dan (22 Abr 2020 às 19:42)

camrov8 disse:


> O ano passado foi detectado   um urso no norte, digam-me o iria ele comer em eucaliptais  e pinhais



O urso apareceu aqui no norte do concelho de Bragança. Não foi numa região de eucaliptos ou mimosas, foi numa área de castanheiros, carvalhos e outros tipos de folhosas, também poderá ter algum pinheiro silvestre ou pinheiro bravo, mas dominam as folhosas.


----------



## bandevelugo (22 Abr 2020 às 20:09)

camrov8 disse:


> Portugal infelizmente e devido ao seu tamanho e por ventura de más politicas agrícolas  tem uma distribuição arbórea e não só artificial existem poucas áreas intactas onde a vegetação cresça naturalmente. O que vejo é a monocultura  com as árvores que melhor se adaptam ao clima como o pinheiro e afim depois temos as infestantes e no fim o eucalipto. Acho que por aqui já todos estiveram em eucaliptos, são desertos autenticos só infestantes   ou como leguminosas como o tojeiro  e as maias. não existe alimento nenhum como arbustos com bagas tirando as silvas. O ano passado foi detectado   um urso no norte, digam-me o iria ele comer em eucaliptais  e pinhais



"O que é que ele iria comer em eucaliptais e pinhais"???!!!! De que é que o urso veio à procura quando entrou em Portugal?

Aquilo que come, mel.

http://kapitaldonordeste.pt/urso-pardo-delicia-se-com-50-quilos-de-mel-em-montesinho

Logo, não me parece que vá passar fome no norte do país.



[Nota adicional, agora sem ironia: sinceramente, faz-me confusão esta permanente desqualificação da floresta privada de pinheiros e eucaliptos. Oxalá esteja enganado, mas se calhar só com as provações que estão aí a chegar é que talvez nós, portugueses, comecemos a dar valor aos recursos que temos no país e a agradecer a quem, do seu bolso, investiu em floresta]


----------



## RStorm (22 Abr 2020 às 20:23)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> @RStorm A palmeira-anã é uma espécie autóctone de muitos pontos da Bacia Mediterrânica: Algarve, Andaluzia, Levante, Castela-Mancha, Catalunha, sul de Aragão, Mediterrâneo francês, Península Itálica, algumas ilhas mediterrânicas e Marrocos.
> https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chamaerops
> 
> P.S. Isto é uma palmeira-anã:





frederico disse:


> Em Portugal já vi a sua presença na serra de Castro Marim e Cacela, litoral do Barlavento, e no litoral alentejano (concelho de Santiago do Cacém).
> 
> O ICN no seu Guia de árvores de Portugal indica que a espécie ocorre no Algarve e litoral alentejano. Na Andaluzia é muito mais abundante.
> 
> Antigamente era utilizada para fazer vassouras. Em meio natural não se pode dizer que é uma espécie abundante pois as lavouras dão cabo delas.


Não fazia mesmo ideia de que elas também faziam parte da nossa flora. Não é muito comum ver esta espécie fora dos nossos jardins.
Quando for ao Algarve terei melhor atenção para ver se as encontro  Obrigado pelo esclarecimento aos dois


----------



## bandevelugo (22 Abr 2020 às 21:01)

RStorm disse:


> Não fazia mesmo ideia de que elas também faziam parte da nossa flora. Não é muito comum ver esta espécie fora dos nossos jardins.
> Quando for ao Algarve terei melhor atenção para ver se as encontro  Obrigado pelo esclarecimento aos dois



Há uma razão para esse desconhecimento: é que ela se não estiver em locais chuvosos ou regados, não passa de um "reles" arbusto, misturadas com o resto! Também só comecei a reparar nela há uns poucos de anos, de férias no Algarve.

A partir do momento em que ficamos "sintonizados", passamos a ver palmeirinhas por todo o lado!

Aqui percebem-se bem, porque estão a invadir um terreno agrícola, ao pé de Tavira, mas não passam daquela altura (penso eu e como bem diz o frederico).


----------



## frederico (22 Abr 2020 às 21:44)

bandevelugo disse:


> "O que é que ele iria comer em eucaliptais e pinhais"???!!!! De que é que o urso veio à procura quando entrou em Portugal?
> 
> Aquilo que come, mel.
> 
> ...



Há uns ano li um artigo interessante, estima-se que só cerca de um terço do eucaliptal seja rentável. Portugal poderia produzir até mais com o eucalipto ocupando metade da área que ocupa. 

Trata-se de um problema de ordenamento conjugado com má regulamentação e a questão do minifúndio.


----------



## Super Trovoada (22 Abr 2020 às 21:47)

Conheço também um núcleo de palmeira anã em Redondo no distrito de Évora, talvez um dos poucos que terá escapado às más práticas agrícolas em Portugal. No entanto, o núcleo está agora a ressentir-se com o (sobre)pastoreio de vacas.


----------



## bandevelugo (22 Abr 2020 às 21:49)

frederico disse:


> Há uns ano li um artigo interessante, estima-se que só cerca de um terço do eucaliptal seja rentável. Portugal poderia produzir até mais com o eucalipto ocupando metade da área que ocupa.
> 
> Trata-se de um problema de ordenamento conjugado com má regulamentação e a questão do minifúndio.



Ó Frederico, eu até posso concordar, mas o nosso país é o que é. 

Se estivesse mais a norte e fosse habitado por suecos, estaria tudo muito mais ordenadinho, mas o sol não brilhava tanto  e a taxa de suicídios era maior. Temos o que temos.


----------



## frederico (22 Abr 2020 às 21:56)

bandevelugo disse:


> Ó Frederico, eu até posso concordar, mas o nosso país é o que é.
> 
> Se estivesse mais a norte e fosse habitado por suecos, estaria tudo muito mais ordenadinho, mas o sol não brilhava tanto  e a taxa de suicídios era maior. Temos o que temos.



Se houvesse alguém com conhecimento do tema no lugar certo que tivesse coragem... a regulamentação não é assim tão transcendente... basta obrigar a que todas as plantações tenham uma área mínima, que essa área seja contínua e que fora das plantações licenciadas a plantação comercial de eucalipto seja proibida. Algo assim obrigaria os proprietários do minifúndio a juntar-se em cooperativas. O minufúndio não é rentável e só tem trazido problemas na questão da floresta.


----------



## bandevelugo (22 Abr 2020 às 22:08)

frederico disse:


> Se houvesse alguém com conhecimento do tema no lugar certo que tivesse coragem... a regulamentação não é assim tão transcendente... basta obrigar a que todas as plantações tenham uma área mínima, que essa área seja contínua e que fora das plantações licenciadas a plantação comercial de eucalipto seja proibida. Algo assim obrigaria os proprietários do minifúndio a juntar-se em cooperativas. O minufúndio não é rentável e só tem trazido problemas na questão da floresta.



Caro Frederico, vou-lhe contar uma história, que me foi contada pela minha falecida avó.

Há umas boas dúzias de anos, com base no conhecimento científico e na benévola intenção de melhorar a produção e a qualidade de vinho no norte do país , o Salazar proibiu a produção do vinho americano.

Apesar de ser para o bem da população (essa medida iria contribuir muito para diminuir as doenças mentais provocadas pelo metanol), e de haver até alternativas (outras castas de videiras), houve uma verdadeira revolução. Foi mandado o Exército e houve mortes. Tudo continuou como dantes.

O território, a floresta, a agricultura, em Portugal é tudo privado e feito com investimento próprio, que não pode ter retorno negativo ou a 200 anos. O Estado (representando o conjunto do povo português) se quiser que exproprie e trate de por outro tipo de floresta, no que concordo totalmente!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Abr 2020 às 22:28)

bandevelugo disse:


> Caro Frederico, vou-lhe contar uma história, que me foi contada pela minha falecida avó.
> 
> Há umas boas dúzias de anos, com base no conhecimento científico e na benévola intenção de melhorar a produção e a qualidade de vinho no norte do país , o Salazar proibiu a produção do vinho americano.
> 
> ...


Concordo em parte com o que dizes, mas a última parte discordo completamente... É que tu se calhar nem sabes que 90% das famílias portuguesas é herdeiro de, pelo menos, um terreno no Norte e Centro. Se fossem aplicadas esse tipo de medidas, seria um descalabro.  
Basta ver o que aconteceu com o pós-25 de Abril: bastaram uns quantos comunas a expropriar terrenos e a retirar o direito à propriedade para que ocorresse o 25 de Novembro. Por alguma razão hoje em dia não vivemos numa ditadura comunista, e foi tudo graças ao minifúndio.


----------



## bandevelugo (22 Abr 2020 às 22:40)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Concordo em parte com o que dizes, mas a última parte discordo completamente... É que tu se calhar nem sabes que 90% das famílias portuguesas é herdeiro de, pelo menos, um terreno no Norte e Centro. Se fossem aplicadas esse tipo de medidas, seria um descalabro.
> Basta ver o que aconteceu com o pós-25 de Abril: bastaram uns quantos comunas a expropriar terrenos e a retirar o direito à propriedade para que ocorresse o 25 de Novembro. Por alguma razão hoje em dia não vivemos numa ditadura comunista, e foi tudo graças ao minifúndio.



Não é bem assim, o Estado pode expropriar para fins de benefício público e pagar a justa indemnização. E isto é para parques naturais e reservas, não é para todo o lado.

Como é que acha que o Duarte Pacheco fez o parque florestal de Monsanto?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Abr 2020 às 23:02)

bandevelugo disse:


> Não é bem assim, o Estado pode expropriar para fins de benefício público e pagar a justa indemnização. E isto é para parques naturais e reservas, não é para todo o lado.
> 
> Como é que acha que o Duarte Pacheco fez o parque florestal de Monsanto?


Isso era noutros tempos, em que a elite de Salazar mandava mais que os outros milhões todos... No tempo de Salazar expropriava-se muita coisa para fazer urbanizações bem organizadas e construídas, e quem criticasse ia preso para Caxias ou então apanhava um avião e ia para o Tarrafal. Depois do 25 de Abril isso acabou!


----------



## frederico (23 Abr 2020 às 12:20)

A legislação que eu mencionei não implica expropiar ninguém nem obrigar ninguém a nada! E teria de haver um período de transição de 12 a 15 anos, para o crescimento das árvores plantadas antes de legislação.

O que a legislação implica é a obrigatoriedade dos pequenos proprietários se associarem em cooperativas e isto traria enormes vantagens para todos. Quem tem courelas, bouças, pequenos terrenos com eucaliptos não tem rentabilidade para pagar limpezas anuais nem para pagar a vigilância dos terrenos. Em cooperativa com áreas extensas essa rentabilidade já existe. O país fica mais ordenado, mais limpo e com menos incêndios. E as novas gerações já não são analfabetas, se as coisas forem bem explicadas as pessoas vão compreender. Ninguém vai pagar mais impostos nem ficar sem as suas terras.

Fora das áreas licenciadas o eucalipto seria proibido com um limite ao número de árvores por hectare e seriam dados 15 anos aos proprietários e às entidades públicas para cortarem os eucaliptos. Em 15 anos o país teria a área de eucaliptal reduzida para metade e produziria mais.

Também creio que o eucalipto deveria ser proibido a Sul do Tejo, por questões climáticas e de protecção dos solos.


----------



## frederico (23 Abr 2020 às 12:31)

Quanto à floresta nativa não tenho grandes ilusões, parte da solução passaria por termos uma verdadeira rede de floresta pública, floresta a sério e não pinhais como o Pinhal de Leiria ou o Pinhal de Monte Gordo. Apenas 2 ou 3% da floresta portuguesa é pública, nos EUA esse valor se não me engano ronda os 50%, na OCDE somos talvez o país com menos floresta pública. Além disso as associações ambientalistas devem criar fundos para receber doações e comprar terrenos, a Quercus já compra mas precisamos de algo noutra escala, algo mais ambicioso. 

No século XIX quando foi o registo dos terrenos após a Guerra Civil os advogados fizeram roubos colossais, com a nacionalização dos bens da Igreja perdeu-se também muita floresta que não era explorada e que foi imediatamente cortada para lenha, no século XIX e também no século XX houve a ocupação de baldios e terrenos comunitários o que também destruiu muita floresta.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Abr 2020 às 12:53)

frederico disse:


> Apenas 2 ou 3% da floresta portuguesa é pública, nos EUA esse valor se não me engano ronda os 50%, na OCDE somos talvez o país com menos floresta pública.


Mais - nos EUA a floresta pública chega aos 75%. 

É virtualmente impossível ter uma floresta pública com a sociedade e a organização que temos hoje em dia. Isso faria com que muitos terrenos tivessem que ser expropriados. 
Portugal, a Galiza, a Costa e Cordilheira Cantábricas e os montes ocidentais de Leão, em conjunto, são a região com menor floresta pública da OCDE, e talvez da Europa, fruto das más políticas de organização do território ao longo dos séculos. 
Não muito longe da fronteira, por exemplo, temos uma floresta nacional e nativa: as Manchas de Coníferas de Cuéllar, na comunidade de Castela-Leão. Outra floresta nacional é a de Hornacuelos, na Andaluzia. Fora da região que indiquei, como é óbvio... 

Acho que a solução para Portugal não passaria por criar florestas nacionais, mas sim, em conjunto com as cooperativas, criar uma melhor organização do território. Uma das coisas que poder-se-ia fazer era a criação de áreas protegidas privadas, como acontece na Faia Brava ou na Mata do Solitário, na Arrábida. 
https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reserva_da_Faia_Brava


----------



## frederico (23 Abr 2020 às 13:01)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Mais - nos EUA a floresta pública chega aos 75%.
> 
> É virtualmente impossível ter uma floresta pública com a sociedade e a organização que temos hoje em dia. Isso faria com que muitos terrenos tivessem que ser expropriados.
> Portugal, a Galiza, a Costa e Cordilheira Cantábricas e os montes ocidentais de Leão, em conjunto, são a região com menor floresta pública da OCDE, e talvez da Europa, fruto das más políticas de organização do território ao longo dos séculos.
> ...



Não é preciso expropriar ninguém. Pode-se ir negociando ao longo dos anos aos poucos com os proprietários dos terrenos. A partir do momento em que o Estado, uma autarquia ou uma associação têm uma reserva, passam a ter direito de preferência na compra de terrenos que façam partilha. É um trabalho lento mas no qual ninguém é obrigado a nada, o objectivo é que as pessoas não criem anticorpos contra a causa. 

Há uns meses vi um terreno de sapal à venda que está integrado na Reserva Natural do Sapal de Castro Marim. Pensei para mim, quem é que se arrisca a comprar isto? Ali não se pode construir, ali nada cresce, pois são terrenos salgados. Aquilo é um terreno que faria todo o sentido passar para as mãos do ICN ou de uma associação ambientalista, que poderiam fazer a renaturalização da área. Suspeito aliás que por todo o país se se seguisse esta política inúmeros proprietários venderiam voluntariamente os seus terrenos. De que serve ter um sapal em área protegida? Uma escarpa? Dunas? Matos que são reserva ecológica nacional? Os proprietários não podem tocar em nada, não tiram dali nenhum rendimento, faria mais sentido que estas áreas fossem públicas, para evitar até asneiras, como limpezas de terrenos que são reserva ecológica nacional ou sapais que são lavrados.


----------



## frederico (23 Abr 2020 às 14:39)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Mais - nos EUA a floresta pública chega aos 75%.
> 
> É virtualmente impossível ter uma floresta pública com a sociedade e a organização que temos hoje em dia. Isso faria com que muitos terrenos tivessem que ser expropriados.
> Portugal, a Galiza, a Costa e Cordilheira Cantábricas e os montes ocidentais de Leão, em conjunto, são a região com menor floresta pública da OCDE, e talvez da Europa, fruto das más políticas de organização do território ao longo dos séculos.
> ...



Em Espanha boa parte da floresta pertencia à Igreja. Com a nacionalização no século XIX a floresta desapareceu. No Antigo Regime a floresta que existia pertencia ao Rei e aos nobres como reserva de caça, à Igreja e havia ainda a floresta dos baldios e terrenos comunitários, gerida de forma sustentável pelas aldeias. Quando este mundo ruiu no século XIX a floresta praticamente desapareceu.

Da floresta dos conventos, restou pouca coisa.

Temos a mata do Buçaco, uma mistura de mata plantada com floresta nativa de carvalho-roble.






A mata em redor do Convento dos Capuchos em Sintra.






Parte das matas da serra da Arrábida pertenciam a um convento.






O Choupal é Coimbra, hoje totalmente descaracterizado, foi obra dos Jesuítas.


----------



## frederico (23 Abr 2020 às 14:43)

Na região de Alcobaça a Igreja tinha muita floresta de Carvalho-cerquinho. 

Com a nacionalização dos bens da Igreja os novos proprietários cortaram os carvalhos para vender a lenha. No século XIX o carvão e a lenha eram negócios rentáveis, para alimentar fornos de cal ou de pão.


----------



## frederico (23 Abr 2020 às 14:52)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Isso era noutros tempos, em que a elite de Salazar mandava mais que os outros milhões todos... No tempo de Salazar expropriava-se muita coisa para fazer urbanizações bem organizadas e construídas, e quem criticasse ia preso para Caxias ou então apanhava um avião e ia para o Tarrafal. Depois do 25 de Abril isso acabou!



As leis urbanas do Salazar tinham aspectos positivos que ainda hoje existem na Alemanha, Holanda ou Inglaterra, países democráticos. O regabofe do desordenamento começou com Marcelo Caetano e nunca mais parou.

Se as pessoas pagassem o *real custo* de levar esgotos, electricidade, água canalizada e fazer recolha de lixo quando constroem moradias isoladas no meio do nada pensariam duas vezes.


----------



## frederico (23 Abr 2020 às 15:47)

Uma região onde poderá existir uma mancha importante e quase contínua de carvalhal está na região Centro. Essa mancha poderá estender-se do concelho do Sabugal até à serra de Gata, Navasfrías e serra de Francia. O concelho do Sabugal parece já estar sensibilizado. 








_O concelho do Sabugal tem uma das maiores áreas de floresta de autóctones do país e a maior da região centro. Por isso, neste dia, não podemos deixar de celebrar a importância destas florestas, que são constituídas por árvores originárias do nosso território, tais como: carvalhos, sobreiros, azinheiras, castanheiros, mas também medronheiros, azereiros, loureiros e azevinhos.

Ocupando mais de 60% do coberto florestal do concelho, a floresta autóctone encontra-se disseminada um pouco por todo o concelho, constituindo um importante património natural que promove funções ambientais, ecológicas e socioeconómicas fundamentais. São essenciais porque cumprem diversas funções ecológicas relacionadas com a proteção do meio ambiente e a conservação da biodiversidade, desempenhando, igualmente, uma importante função paisagística e recreativa.

O Município tem vindo a desenvolver, através da unidade de missão ‘Sabugal + Valor’, um programa específico de promoção e valorização das florestas autóctones, tendo já realizado o Encontro Ibérico do Carvalho e o Encontro do Castanheiro.

Porque importa valorizar a nossa floresta, aproveite para plantar árvores de espécies autóctones já que elas estão adaptadas ao nosso clima.

https://www.cm-sabugal.pt/dia-da-floresta-autoctone/
_


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Abr 2020 às 16:01)

frederico disse:


> O regabofe do desordenamento começou com Marcelo Caetano e nunca mais parou.


Então como é que isto explica o facto de nos tempos em que Salazar governava terem crescido inúmeros bairros de barracas à volta de Lisboa e do Porto? Como é que isto explica, por exemplo, o crescimento ilegal de casas e comércio à volta das estradas nacionais? O facto de terem construído um ou dois bairros de raiz não justifica propriamente que existia ordenamento do território... 

A Charneca da Caparica não tinha absolutamente nada até 1950. A terra onde vivo hoje era, até à década de 40 do século passado, região de antigos reguengos (quintas reais), que entretanto, com o fim da monarquia, foram vendidas. 
Entretanto, em 1951, é construída uma estrada de raiz entre o Monte da Caparica e a base militar da NATO na Fonte da Telha. Esta nova estrada entroncava com uma outra que fazia ligação à Descida da Raposa (atual Fonte da Telha) e que ia até aos Foros da Amora. Já na altura haviam barracas de pescadores na praia, embora não com o número que tem desde os anos 70.
Pouco tempo depois começaram a surgir casas em redor da estrada que entretanto foi batizada com o nome de N377. E não, não foi no tempo de Marcello Caetano.  

E há muitos casos destes espalhados pelo país inteiro. O meu avô, que entretanto já morreu há uns anos, também me falava das suas viagens de trabalho, e, curiosamente, a famosa N1 já nos anos 50-60 estava pejada de restaurantes e comércio ilegal! Alguns dos restaurantes ainda hoje estão por lá!!! E não era só na N1, era em todas as estradas com algum trânsito na altura, como é o caso da N10 ou da N14.  
Outro exemplo de mau urbanismo durante o governo de Salazar é o parque industrial de Corroios. A parte mais antiga foi inaugurada em 1967, um ano depois da ponte, e nas ruas do parque um camião mal consegue passar! Já na outra parte mais recente, inaugurada em 2003, as ruas são largas e os passeios também. Noutro parque industrial, neste caso em Palmela, as ruas também são largas, e o parque foi inaugurado em 1987! 

Ou seja, isso de Salazar ter feito um ótimo urbanismo é treta...


----------



## frederico (23 Abr 2020 às 16:15)

O que existia no tempo do Salazar é que essas construções... eram ilegais. O que era legal genericamente tinha bom planeamento urbano. Evidentemente havia o outro lado, a ilegalidade que referes. Havia bons princípios no urbanismo que depois com Marcelo Caetano se perderam. 

A tua região foi afectada pela fuga maciça de pessoas do Alentejo e do interior para a Grande Lisboa e na altura o Regime não soube lidar bem com o problema. O geógrafo Orlando Ribeiro, por exemplo, alertou que após a inauguração da Ponte 25 de Abril o risco de desordenamento e mau urbanismo na Margem Sul seria elevadíssimo. Não quiseram saber.


----------



## frederico (23 Abr 2020 às 16:43)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O urso foi para a Galiza, e na Galiza as políticas florestais também não são as melhores...
> Há apenas uma geração havia um bosque tradicional enorme na encosta norte do Gerês (do lado galego), cheio de carvalhos, castanheiros, freixos, etc. Entretanto há uns 15 anos desbastaram a floresta toda e plantaram pinheiros-bravos e eucaliptos. E isto tudo com o apoio da Xunta e da ENCE, que é a empresa nacional de celulose de Espanha. E assim acabou uma das últimas florestas autóctones do oeste da Galiza. Restam umas quantas florestas no leste da Galiza, na Cordilheira Cantábrica, mas mesmo essas pouco a pouco vão desaparecendo, tanto que já existem petições para proteger a floresta autóctone.



Quando andei pela Galiza fiquei com a impressão que os Governos regionais da Andaluzia e da Extremadura investem muito mais na preservação do património ambiental.

PS: a Galiza também tem muito mau urbanismo e mamarracho das últimas décadas.


----------



## MSantos (23 Abr 2020 às 16:51)

Super Trovoada disse:


> Conheço também um núcleo de palmeira anã em Redondo no distrito de Évora, talvez um dos poucos que terá escapado às más práticas agrícolas em Portugal. No entanto, o núcleo está agora a ressentir-se com o (sobre)pastoreio de vacas.



Também já tinha ouvido falar de um pequeno núcleo de Chamaerops humilisno Alentejo. Não sei se é esse. Será umas das população mais a Norte que se conhece em Portugal. Há registos não oficiais que a espécie terá ocorrido na Serra da Arrábida e na zona de Cascais/Estoril, mas há décadas terá desaparecido desses locais.


----------



## frederico (23 Abr 2020 às 16:59)

Mapa de um estudo com a distribuição aproximada da palmeira-anã. Estes mapas nunca são totalmente correctos. 

https://www.researchgate.net/figure...-populations-a-Map-showing-the_fig1_267506799


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Abr 2020 às 17:10)

Eu por acaso também já vi palmeiras-anãs na Arriba Fóssil da Costa da Caparica, e não se encontravam em zonas urbanas.  Também já as vi no Pinhal da Apostiça.


----------



## MSantos (23 Abr 2020 às 17:52)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu por acaso também já vi palmeiras-anãs na Arriba Fóssil da Costa da Caparica, e não se encontravam em zonas urbanas.  Também já as vi no Pinhal da Apostiça.



A sério? Pensava que já não havia... Atenção não estamos a falar de cultivares plantadas, mas sim de palmeiras autoctones espontâneas.


----------



## frederico (23 Abr 2020 às 17:55)

É bem possível que tenham existido em Portugal palmeirais com palmeiras como aquelas que vemos nos jardins em épocas recuadas, muitos séculos atrás. Elas quando estão perto de cursos de água crescem bem mas o crescimento é muito lento.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Abr 2020 às 20:15)

MSantos disse:


> A sério? Pensava que já não havia... Atenção não estamos a falar de cultivares plantadas, mas sim de palmeiras autoctones espontâneas.


Sim, penso já tê-las visto, e sim, não são plantadas, são espontâneas.


----------



## frederico (23 Abr 2020 às 20:17)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Sim, penso já tê-las visto, e sim, não são plantadas, são espontâneas.



Já vi alfarrobeiras bravas na região de Vila Franca Xira, não há também aí pela tua zona?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Abr 2020 às 20:26)

frederico disse:


> Já vi alfarrobeiras bravas na região de Vila Franca Xira, não há também aí pela tua zona?


Nunca vi, mas comparar Vila Franca de Xira com a Charneca é como comparar Vila Real de Santo António com Granada. Não é lá uma comparação muita correta... 
Já vi alfarrobeiras-bravas na encosta norte da Arrábida, mas por aqui, que eu saiba, as alfarrobeiras não se dão lá muito bem. Solos secos, ar marítimo, humidade...


----------



## frederico (23 Abr 2020 às 20:37)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Nunca vi, mas comparar Vila Franca de Xira com a Charneca é como comparar Vila Real de Santo António com Granada. Não é lá uma comparação muita correta...
> Já vi alfarrobeiras-bravas na encosta norte da Arrábida, mas por aqui, que eu saiba, as alfarrobeiras não se dão lá muito bem. Solos secos, ar marítimo, humidade...



Desconheço todo o litoral desde Sesimbra à Trafaria, é uma região que nunca explorei. Talvez este Verão, quem sabe.


----------



## frederico (23 Abr 2020 às 21:18)

Encontrei esta foto na internet, é de Marrocos. Conheço um local no Algarve onde elas têm estas dimensões em meio natural.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Abr 2020 às 21:33)

frederico disse:


> Desconheço todo o litoral desde Sesimbra à Trafaria, é uma região que nunca explorei. Talvez este Verão, quem sabe.


Vem, não te vais arrepender...  Se quiseres também me podes enviar mensagem privada se precisares de ajuda! 


frederico disse:


> Encontrei esta foto na internet, é de Marrocos. Conheço um local no Algarve onde elas têm estas dimensões em meio natural.


Então quer dizer que zonas do Algarve poderiam ter este aspeto se não fossem os cultivos, não é?  Ainda têm um tamanho considerável...


----------



## Super Trovoada (23 Abr 2020 às 21:34)

MSantos disse:


> Também já tinha ouvido falar de um pequeno núcleo de Chamaerops humilisno Alentejo. Não sei se é esse. Será umas das população mais a Norte que se conhece em Portugal. Há registos não oficiais que a espécie terá ocorrido na Serra da Arrábida e na zona de Cascais/Estoril, mas há décadas terá desaparecido desses locais.


Há um núcleo também que penso que seja ou em Grândola ou em Ferreira do Alentejo. No anthos.es há vários registos na Extremadura espanhola mas em Portugal a campanha do trigo deve ter contribuído para a destruição de muitos núcleos dispersos pelo Alentejo.


----------



## bandevelugo (23 Abr 2020 às 21:46)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Isso era noutros tempos, em que a elite de Salazar mandava mais que os outros milhões todos... No tempo de Salazar expropriava-se muita coisa para fazer urbanizações bem organizadas e construídas, e quem criticasse ia preso para Caxias ou então apanhava um avião e ia para o Tarrafal. Depois do 25 de Abril isso acabou!





frederico disse:


> A legislação que eu mencionei não implica expropiar ninguém nem obrigar ninguém a nada! E teria de haver um período de transição de 12 a 15 anos, para o crescimento das árvores plantadas antes de legislação.
> 
> O que a legislação implica é a obrigatoriedade dos pequenos proprietários se associarem em cooperativas e isto traria enormes vantagens para todos. Quem tem courelas, bouças, pequenos terrenos com eucaliptos não tem rentabilidade para pagar limpezas anuais nem para pagar a vigilância dos terrenos. Em cooperativa com áreas extensas essa rentabilidade já existe. O país fica mais ordenado, mais limpo e com menos incêndios. E as novas gerações já não são analfabetas, se as coisas forem bem explicadas as pessoas vão compreender. Ninguém vai pagar mais impostos nem ficar sem as suas terras.
> 
> ...



Nã, isso não tem nada a ver com o 25A. Antes de 74 já havia muita construção clandestina, bairros da lata e loteamentos ilegais, basta ver como era a Margem Sul (ex. Lagoa de Albufeira).

Mas não é essa a discussão que interessa, daqui a bocado acabamos aos sopapos verbais, que é como acabam muitos despiques de futebol, religião e política.

O que interessa é que a expropriação com justa indemnização é uma solução apropriada, quer para a floresta com valor ecológico e de embelezamento, quer para as autoestradas. Só um exemplo:

- parque de Monsanto, +/- 1000 hectares em Lisboa, expropriados para uma mata de interesse público utilizada e atravessada por milhões de pessoas por ano - antes do 25 de abril;

- autoestrada Lisboa-Algarve, +/- 1000 hectares, expropriados para uma infraestrutura, passando também por bons terrenos agrícolas, só privados.

Por que é que as câmaras ou o ministérios do Ambiente/Agricultura não se lançam no desafio de criar novas florestas públicas para o século XXi, em vez de andar a perseguir os proprietários privados, obrigando-os a associarem-se (isto não será inconstitucional?)? Não têm necessariamente que expropriar, podem até comprar direito de superfície, e nem é preciso  sair de Portugal:

https://www.dn.pt/lusa/madeira-inve...mpao-contra-incendios-no-funchal-8695354.html


----------



## frederico (23 Abr 2020 às 23:28)

Marrocos.











Almeria


----------



## frederico (23 Abr 2020 às 23:31)

@"Charneca" Mundial os terrenos onde elas crescem durante décadas foram sujeitos a movimentações regulares por causa da cultura de cereais e depois vieram as lavouras com tractores, além disso antigamente as vassouras eram feitas com estas palmeiras logo eram alvo de exploração comercial. A espécie até recuperou um pouco nas últimas duas décadas, mas exemplares de dimensões maiores são raríssimos, ou a fazer moitas grandes.


----------



## MSantos (24 Abr 2020 às 12:18)

frederico disse:


> @"Charneca" Mundial os terrenos onde elas crescem durante décadas foram sujeitos a movimentações regulares por causa da cultura de cereais e depois vieram as lavouras com tractores, além disso antigamente as vassouras eram feitas com estas palmeiras logo eram alvo de exploração comercial. A espécie até recuperou um pouco nas últimas duas décadas, mas exemplares de dimensões maiores são raríssimos, ou a fazer moitas grandes.



É uma espécie de crescimento lento, mas vai formando moitas cada vez maiores e os pés centrais das moitas começam lentamente a fazer um espique como as palmeiras arboreas ao longo do tempo. Muitas vezes o espique não se vê porque está no meio das moitas e os pés "filhos" escondem. No Algarve já vi moitas bem volumosas em que o pé mais alto  tem mais de 1m de altura. De certeza que em lugares mais propícios e em que a espécie teve tempo possa passar dos 2 ou 3 metros. Exemplares grandes são muito raros, mas pequenas moitas são fáceis de observar praticamente de Sagres a VRSA do Litoral até ao barrocal algarvio, na Costa Ocidental já são muito mais raras. Tenho um certo fascínio pela Chamaerops por ser a única palmeira que podemos chamar de nossa! 

Em Espanha, na zona do Cabo de Gata em Alemeria, deve ser das zonas com maior concentração de exemplares da espécie na Europa, chegam a formar pequenos matagais.


----------



## frederico (24 Abr 2020 às 15:01)

MSantos disse:


> É uma espécie de crescimento lento, mas vai formando moitas cada vez maiores e os pés centrais das moitas começam lentamente a fazer um espique como as palmeiras arboreas ao longo do tempo. Muitas vezes o espique não se vê porque está no meio das moitas e os pés "filhos" escondem. No Algarve já vi moitas bem volumosas em que o pé mais alto  tem mais de 1m de altura. De certeza que em lugares mais propícios e em que a espécie teve tempo possa passar dos 2 ou 3 metros. Exemplares grandes são muito raros, mas pequenas moitas são fáceis de observar praticamente de Sagres a VRSA do Litoral até ao barrocal algarvio, na Costa Ocidental já são muito mais raras. Tenho um certo fascínio pela Chamaerops por ser a única palmeira que podemos chamar de nossa!
> 
> Em Espanha, na zona do Cabo de Gata em Alemeria, deve ser das zonas com maior concentração de exemplares da espécie na Europa, chegam a formar pequenos matagais.



Exacto, há um pé mais alto que sai da moita. 

Uma foto de Murcia.






http://www.lopezespinosa.com/josean...-de-adentro/chamaerops-humilis-palmera-enana/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Abr 2020 às 18:39)

Deixo aqui algumas fotografias de ontem durante uma caminhada higiénica na zona de Loures 

Mais detalhes aqui ou aqui.




Prados Verdejantes, Loures by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Prados Verdejantes, Loures by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Prados Verdejantes, Loures by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Casal Chacoso, Loures by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

@jonas_87 temos concorrência?  E por sinal este local também deve ser propício a boas inversões! Carta militar da região aqui.




Casal do Pisão, Loures by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Casal do Pisão, Loures by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Moninhos, Loures - Rua dos Depósitos by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Moninhos, Loures - Rua dos Depósitos by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Moninhos, Loures - Vista da Rua dos Depósitos by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Abr 2020 às 22:56)

João Pedro disse:


> Paisagens maravilhosas às portas de Lisboa As fotos estão excelentes, máquina nova?
> Parece-me que vejo uns cerquinhos aí nas últimas fotos



Obrigado! 

Nop, foi com o telemóvel  E a câmera do telemóvel não é nada de especial, 13MP e nem sequer tem a opção de tirar em raw. As panorâmicas foram a junção que fiz no Lightroom de várias fotografias tiradas em HDR. Tento evitar levar a máquina para estas saídas pois tem um peso significativo e nunca se sabe o que poderei encontrar pelo caminho que faça não ter sido boa ideia levar a máquina 

Quanto aos cerquinhos é bem capaz, como eu não percebo muito de árvores não consigo afirmar  mas o que mais me surpreendeu foi algumas delas estarem cobertas de heras!


----------



## João Pedro (27 Abr 2020 às 23:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Quanto aos cerquinhos é bem capaz, como eu não percebo muito de árvores não consigo afirmar  mas o que mais me surpreendeu foi algumas delas estarem cobertas de heras!


Vêm-se bem ao longo da CREL nalguns pontos, e como por aí não é terra de alvarinhos nem de negrais...  Antepenúltima foto, à direita vêem-se bem as folhas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Abr 2020 às 23:49)

João Pedro disse:


> Vêm-se bem ao longo da CREL nalguns pontos, e como por aí não é terra de alvarinhos nem de negrais...  Antepenúltima foto, à direita vêem-se bem as folhas



Ainda tenho esta que não partilhei por estar um pouco desfocada e em contra-luz.




20200426_192553 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## frederico (28 Abr 2020 às 19:05)

Nos arredores de Loures há bosquetes de carvalho-cerquinho, já vi um numa encosta que se fosse comprado por uma associação ou entidade pública para ser recuperado e protegido poderia mesmo ser o embrião de uma floresta pública nativa às portas de Lisboa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Abr 2020 às 21:43)

Andei a explorar o site da CM Loures e encontrei este documento sobre conservação da natureza (que já tem praticamente 17 anos), onde é possível verificar que a zona onde tirei as fotografias a cerquinhos coincide, que segundo a legenda é cercal (vermelho escuro), a NW de Guerreiros


----------



## frederico (28 Abr 2020 às 22:11)

Curioso o facto de haver uma área de carvalho-negral. Não o imaginaria nessa zona.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Abr 2020 às 23:01)

Algumas fotos dos belíssimos carvalhais de cerquinho da serra do Sicó 
Tiradas para o lado de Alvaiázere, em março do ano passado.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Abr 2020 às 23:03)

frederico disse:


> Curioso o facto de haver uma área de carvalho-negral. Não o imaginaria nessa zona.


Deve estar num buraco com inversões brutais 

Sr. @Duarte Sousa vá investigar sff!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Abr 2020 às 23:13)

Curiosamente não fica num buraco, antes pelo contrário. Fica numa encosta voltada a norte, parece-me:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/Torre+da+Besueira,+2670-734+Fanhões/@38.8985375,-9.1884831,924a,35y,125.45h,55.27t/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0xd192b5ab26cf843:0x756cafda57b4151d!8m2!3d38.8864607!4d-9.178082


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Abr 2020 às 23:36)

João Pedro disse:


> Deve estar num buraco com inversões brutais
> 
> Sr. @Duarte Sousa vá investigar sff!



Já está apontado como um dos locais a visitar quando a pandemia passar!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Abr 2020 às 23:44)

João Pedro disse:


> Algumas fotos dos belíssimos carvalhais de cerquinho da serra do Sicó
> Tiradas para o lado de Alvaiázere, em março do ano passado.


Vejo bastantes carvalhos-cerquinho, mas depois há uma zona a partir da qual é só pinhal até às serras ao longe... O Pinhal Interior.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Abr 2020 às 23:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Já está apontado como um dos locais a visitar quando a pandemia passar!


Podes assim que levantarem o Estado de Emergência, acho. Convida o @David sf para ir contigo, precisa de apanhar ar da serra


----------



## João Pedro (28 Abr 2020 às 23:47)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Vejo bastantes carvalhos-cerquinho, mas depois há uma zona a partir da qual é só pinhal até às serras ao longe... O Pinhal Interior.


É um nicho precioso. Para além da serra é aquela miséria a que já estamos acostumados...


----------



## frederico (28 Abr 2020 às 23:54)

Eu conheço esses carvalhais do Sicó infelizmente não têm qualquer protecção legal, basta o proprietário das terras um dia decidir e desaparecem. Se houvesse sensibilidade e vontade política já se tinham comprado essas terras para termos uma floresta pública decente. Penso nas barbaridades que se deitam para o lixo em futilidades no Ambiente em Portugal, como passadiços em áreas sensíveis onde não deveria haver presença humana ou uma sede para a Reserva de Castro Marim no meio de uma zona de sapal, e que custou na altura perto de um milhão de euros. 

Muita gente não sabe mas a zona do Pinhal era uma área dominada pelo carvalho-alvarinho, pelo castanheiro e pelo sobreiro.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Abr 2020 às 00:00)

frederico disse:


> Eu conheço esses carvalhais do Sicó infelizmente não têm qualquer protecção legal, basta o proprietário das terras um dia decidir e desaparecem. Se houvesse sensibilidade e vontade política já se tinham comprado essas terras para termos uma floresta pública decente. Penso nas barbaridades que se deitam para o lixo em futilidades no Ambiente em Portugal, como passadiços em áreas sensíveis onde não deveria haver presença humana ou uma sede para a Reserva de Castro Marim no meio de uma zona de sapal, e que custou na altura perto de um milhão de euros.
> 
> Muita gente não sabe mas a zona do Pinhal era uma área dominada pelo carvalho-alvarinho, pelo castanheiro e pelo sobreiro.


Penso que se estará a trabalhar em qualquer coisa nesse sentido  Interesse municipal pelo menos há.


----------



## frederico (29 Abr 2020 às 00:01)

Eu sou muito crítico de planos de «reflorestação».

Se queremos ter floresta nativa, penso que o primeiro passo a dar é identifcar as manchas que persistem e negociar com os donos das terras. Depois é só dar uma ajuda a Natureza, limpar as invasoras e espalhar bolotas e sementes.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Abr 2020 às 00:10)

Continuando a conversa dos carvalhos, no dia 7 de março em Lousa fez-se uma plantação de quase 200 árvores, penso que foram todas ou quase todas carvalhos. Amanhã meto aqui fotos para ver se os especialistas conseguem desvendar qual ou quais as subespécies


----------



## MSantos (29 Abr 2020 às 13:15)

frederico disse:


> Curioso o facto de haver uma área de carvalho-negral. Não o imaginaria nessa zona.



Também reparei nisso, curioso de facto! 

O negral deveria ser relativamente comum antes da intervenção humana nas zonas serranas da Região Saloia, principalmente nas encostas viradas a Norte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Abr 2020 às 14:56)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Continuando a conversa dos carvalhos, no dia 7 de março em Lousa fez-se uma plantação de quase 200 árvores, penso que foram todas ou quase todas carvalhos. Amanhã meto aqui fotos para ver se os especialistas conseguem desvendar qual ou quais as subespécies



As 3 primeiras foram tiradas no dia da plantação, as outras 4 foram tiradas três semanas depois de serem plantadas.

Esta plantação ocorreu num terreno particular que foi desflorestado depois de o dono contratar um madeireiro para fazer a limpeza do terreno e o dono dizer-lhe que aquilo que limpasse ficava para ele, então o madeireiro tratou de limpar mesmo tudo, só deixou a terra. A plantação não decorreu na totalidade do espaço desflorestado. Pode-se ver a diferença no gif a seguir.






As fotos:




IMG_8619 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_8523 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_8630 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




91035408_2650560365180353_3734157279969148928_n by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




91142278_2650560045180385_6005297215424167936_n by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




91150433_2650559981847058_2436826721329086464_n by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




91077645_2650560475180342_7127645137068359680_n by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (29 Abr 2020 às 15:13)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> As 3 primeiras foram tiradas no dia da plantação, as outras 4 foram tiradas três semanas depois de serem plantadas.
> 
> Esta plantação ocorreu num terreno particular que foi desflorestado depois de o dono contratar um madeireiro para fazer a limpeza do terreno e o dono dizer-lhe que aquilo que limpasse ficava para ele, então o madeireiro tratou de limpar mesmo tudo, só deixou a terra. A plantação não decorreu na totalidade do espaço desflorestado. Pode-se ver a diferença no gif a seguir.
> 
> ...


As primeiras três são medronheiros e as restantes carvalhos-alvarinho. Cerquinhos teria sido uma opção melhor, vamos lá ver como se dão por aí.

O que é que havia lá antes?


----------



## frederico (29 Abr 2020 às 15:29)

Onde foi feita a plantacao? Se foi nos arredores de Loures cerquinho seria a primeira opcao mas... O Alvarinho Nessa zona tambem ocorria, mas perto das linhas de agua.


----------



## frederico (29 Abr 2020 às 15:31)

Devo dizer que cometeram um erro. A plantacao deveria Ter ocorrido em Outubro apps os primeiros dias de chuva. Sao seis meses de crescimento para a raiz que se perderam e isso e muito importante para a sobrevivencia aos meses secos de Verao.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Abr 2020 às 15:35)

frederico disse:


> Devo dizer que cometeram um erro. A plantacao deveria Ter ocorrido em Outubro apps os primeiros dias de chuva. Sao seis meses de crescimento para a raiz que se perderam e isso e muito importante para a sobrevivencia aos meses secos de Verao.


Não diria que foi um erro, mas foi muito muito no limite, tendo em conta a zona do país... dependerá muito do acompanhamento que for dado. Se for zero então sim, pelo menos para os carvalhos será difícil sobreviverem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Abr 2020 às 16:11)

frederico disse:


> Devo dizer que cometeram um erro. A plantacao deveria Ter ocorrido em Outubro apps os primeiros dias de chuva. Sao seis meses de crescimento para a raiz que se perderam e isso e muito importante para a sobrevivencia aos meses secos de Verao.



É bem verdade, é crucial plantar árvores autóctones, logo no inicio das primeiras chuvas, eu plantei 2 tabuleiros de carvalhos-cerquinho nessa época e eles seguem já com quase 1 palmo de crescimento.


----------



## MSantos (29 Abr 2020 às 16:16)

frederico disse:


> Devo dizer que cometeram um erro. A plantacao deveria Ter ocorrido em Outubro apps os primeiros dias de chuva. Sao seis meses de crescimento para a raiz que se perderam e isso e muito importante para a sobrevivencia aos meses secos de Verao.



Plantações fora de época são muito comuns. Todos os anos vejo campanhas de plantação de árvores em plena Primavera, diminuído imensamente a probabilidade de sucesso da plantação.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Abr 2020 às 16:21)

João Pedro disse:


> O que é que havia lá antes?



Julgo que era um pinhal.



João Pedro disse:


> As primeiras três são medronheiros e as restantes carvalhos-alvarinho. Cerquinhos teria sido uma opção melhor, vamos lá ver como se dão por aí.





frederico disse:


> Onde foi feita a plantacao? Se foi nos arredores de Loures cerquinho seria a primeira opcao mas... O Alvarinho Nessa zona tambem ocorria, mas perto das linhas de agua.



A plantação foi feita em Lousa, noroeste do concelho de Loures. 

As árvores foram oferecidas portanto não havia poder de escolha.



frederico disse:


> Devo dizer que cometeram um erro. A plantacao deveria Ter ocorrido em Outubro apps os primeiros dias de chuva. Sao seis meses de crescimento para a raiz que se perderam e isso e muito importante para a sobrevivencia aos meses secos de Verao.





João Pedro disse:


> Não diria que foi um erro, mas foi muito muito no limite, tendo em conta a zona do país... dependerá muito do acompanhamento que for dado. Se for zero então sim, pelo menos para os carvalhos será difícil sobreviverem.



A plantação foi feita quando foi possível fazer. Sei bem que não foi a melhor altura do ano, mas também não foi possível controlar a logísitca toda pois nem tudo dependia de nós.

Todas as semanas desde a plantação as árvores têm sido regadas, além da chuva que tem caído, e que felizmente não foi pouca.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Abr 2020 às 16:25)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Julgo que era um pinhal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regar cerca de 200 árvores pequenas por semana não será uma logística muito complicada desde que haja vontade. No verão será crucial. Há planos para continuarem as regas?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Abr 2020 às 16:28)

João Pedro disse:


> Regar cerca de 200 árvores pequenas por semana não será uma logística muito complicada desde que haja vontade. No verão será crucial. Há planos para continuarem as regas?



Sim, o terreno faz fronteira com a sede do agrupamento de escuteiros portanto não é difícil continuar a fazer o acompanhamento, e mesmo não havendo atividades (como é o caso de agora, aliás a plantação foi a última atividade que se realizou), há imensos elementos que vivem perto e que têm lá ido regar as árvores. O facto de terem sido os miúdos a plantá-las também desperta o interesse deles em cuidar das árvores


----------



## frederico (29 Abr 2020 às 18:45)

Se regarem uma vez por semana as árvores sobrevivem, eu já plantei um carvalho em Março e era regado no Verão e cresceu, no Algarve, e era um carvalho-alvarinho, o que o matou foi um herbicida... foi aliás uma lição triste que aprendi, infelizmente em Portugal se não estivermos sempre por perto as árvores correm riscos elevados, ou morrem com um herbicida porque as ervas daninhas incomodavam, ou levam uma poda valente que destrói a copa.

É necessária uma especial atenção quando houver ondas de calor de Leste, aí sim as árvores jovens morrem muito, especialmente quando não estão abrigadas com a sombra de árvores mais velhas ou numa encosta mais sombria.


----------



## frederico (29 Abr 2020 às 18:52)

Vou relatar algo que aconteceu há uns meses. Estive no Porto e fui dar uma volta na zona onde antes vivia e passei ao lado de uma casa que tinha uns cedros e uns ciprestres, para minha tristeza tinham acabado de ser todos cortados, eram umas árvores antigas, que tinham bom porte e muito bonitas. Uma senhora na casa dos 60 que passava disse-me boa tarde, e eu comentei, «que pena, eram umas árvores tão bonitas». Resposta. «bela porcaria, sujavam a rua toda, foi a melhor coisa que fizeram foi ter cortado essa porcaria».

Perto dessa rua há uma casa com ar oitocentista que tinha um jardim enorme, notava-se que tinha novo proprietário. O jardim era muito bom, mas as magnólias ficaram totalmente sem copas e as camélias que eram enormes foram todas rapadas. Mas como é que alguém tira a copa a uma magnólia, se é uma árvore que demora tantos anos a crescer, e na qual a beleza está na copa quando dá flor? Uma magnólia sem copa não tem qualquer beleza, é um mero pau espetado! Mas que se passa na cabeça das pessoas? Estão loucas?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Abr 2020 às 18:58)

frederico disse:


> É necessária uma especial atenção quando houver ondas de calor de Leste, aí sim as árvores jovens morrem muito, especialmente quando não estão abrigadas com a sombra de árvores mais velhas ou numa encosta mais sombria.



É verdade, no verão de 2018 passei por isso, tinha semeado umas bolotas em outubro/novembro do ano anterior. No verão tinha uns 10 recipientes na varanda (virada a norte) com as árvores jovens e a onda de calor no início de agosto coincidiu com a minha ida de férias para o Algarve. Quando cá cheguei 15 dias depois de ter saído) estavam todas secas, só se safou uma, que está ali toda verdinha e a crescer a pouco e pouco  Erros de principiante, deveria ter colocado os vasos dentro de casa, mas é com os erros que se aprende.

Algum tempo depois no vaso da árvore resistente surgiu outra, não sei se nasceu da mesma bolota ou se foi alguma que supostamente tinha morrido e que depois ressuscitou eheh.

As primeiras folhas relatam bem a onda de calor desse verão.




20200429_185509-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Abr 2020 às 19:09)

frederico disse:


> Vou relatar algo que aconteceu há uns meses. Estive no Porto e fui dar uma volta na zona onde antes vivia e passei ao lado de uma casa que tinha uns cedros e uns ciprestres, para minha tristeza tinham acabado de ser todos cortados, eram umas árvores antigas, que tinham bom porte e muito bonitas. Uma senhora na casa dos 60 que passava disse-me boa tarde, e eu comentei, «que pena, eram umas árvores tão bonitas». Resposta. «bela porcaria, sujavam a rua toda, foi a melhor coisa que fizeram foi ter cortado essa porcaria».
> 
> Perto dessa rua há uma casa com ar oitocentista que tinha um jardim enorme, notava-se que tinha novo proprietário. O jardim era muito bom, mas as magnólias ficaram totalmente sem copas e as camélias que eram enormes foram todas rapadas. Mas como é que alguém tira a copa a uma magnólia, se é uma árvore que demora tantos anos a crescer, e na qual a beleza está na copa quando dá flor? Uma magnólia sem copa não tem qualquer beleza, é um mero pau espetado! Mas que se passa na cabeça das pessoas? Estão loucas?



Em Manta Rota na casa ao lado onde costumo passar férias existiam 2 pinheiros enormes (acho que eram pinheiros). Nas noites de maior vento as ruas ficavam cheias de "folhas". Há cerca de 3/4 anos cortaram-nos. Acredito que para os seus proprietários foi um grande alívio em termos de limpeza do sei jardim, mas eram umas árvores bem vistosas e que davam alguma sombra à rua, agora ficou tudo despido. Ainda esta semana aqui na minha rua cortaram um da mesma espécie mas não era tão grande como esses a que me refiro.


----------



## frederico (29 Abr 2020 às 19:25)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Em Manta Rota na casa ao lado onde costumo passar férias existiam 2 pinheiros enormes (acho que eram pinheiros). Nas noites de maior vento as ruas ficavam cheias de "folhas". Há cerca de 3/4 anos cortaram-nos. Acredito que para os seus proprietários foi um grande alívio em termos de limpeza do sei jardim, mas eram umas árvores bem vistosas e que davam alguma sombra à rua, agora ficou tudo despido. Ainda esta semana aqui na minha rua cortaram um da mesma espécie mas não era tão grande como esses a que me refiro.



Em Inglaterra boa parte das ruas têm folhosas nas zonas suburbanas e muitas casas têm folhosas bem como os parques, no Outono as ruas ficam cheias de folhas mas ninguém liga, ninguém quer saber. O problema com as folhas sempre me pareceu uma panca estúpida e uma futilidade, que infelizmente muitas pessoas têm em Portugal. Gostaria de ver essas mesmas pessoas a viver no Norte da Europa e a fazerem as tristes figuras que fazem em Portugal, como ir à junta de freguesia para o vizinho ser obrigado a cortar as árvores do quintal. 

De qualquer das formas esses pinheiros provavelmente foram cortados por causa da pressionária.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Abr 2020 às 19:51)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> É verdade, no verão de 2018 passei por isso, tinha semeado umas bolotas em outubro/novembro do ano anterior. No verão tinha uns 10 recipientes na varanda (virada a norte) com as árvores jovens e a onda de calor no início de agosto coincidiu com a minha ida de férias para o Algarve. Quando cá cheguei 15 dias depois de ter saído) estavam todas secas, só se safou uma, que está ali toda verdinha e a crescer a pouco e pouco  Erros de principiante, deveria ter colocado os vasos dentro de casa, mas é com os erros que se aprende.
> 
> Algum tempo depois no vaso da árvore resistente surgiu outra, não sei se nasceu da mesma bolota ou se foi alguma que supostamente tinha morrido e que depois ressuscitou eheh.
> 
> ...


Cerquinhos


----------



## João Pedro (29 Abr 2020 às 20:01)

frederico disse:


> Em Inglaterra boa parte das ruas têm folhosas nas zonas suburbanas e muitas casas têm folhosas bem como os parques, no Outono as ruas ficam cheias de folhas mas ninguém liga, ninguém quer saber. O problema com as folhas sempre me pareceu uma panca estúpida e uma futilidade, que infelizmente muitas pessoas têm em Portugal. Gostaria de ver essas mesmas pessoas a viver no Norte da Europa e a fazerem as tristes figuras que fazem em Portugal, como ir à junta de freguesia para o vizinho ser obrigado a cortar as árvores do quintal.
> 
> De qualquer das formas esses pinheiros provavelmente foram cortados por causa da pressionária.


Este desprezo endémico pelas árvores que existe em Portugal é uma coisa que não consigo compreender. As pessoas são completamente ignorantes e desligadas da Natureza, qualquer coisinha é motivo para abater uma árvore. Mesmo aqui no Porto, com grande tradição de coleccionismo de plantas e construção de jardins, estes últimos anos têm sido uma desgraça... quem os construiu, ingleses e afins muitos deles, já não está cá, e quem compra... bem, já se sabe, querem é rentabilizar o terreno com construção, árvores nobres e antigas não têm valor absolutamente nenhum, antes pelo contrário, são um problema a erradicar de imediato. Cortar copas significa não ter folhas para varrer no outono, ou pétalas de magnólia na primavera...

Aqui na avenida da Boavista há em frente ao McDonald's um grupo de bétulas e uma magnólia-de-flores-grandes, perene. Todos os anos as bétulas levam uma poda surreal ao ponto de pelo menos uma já estar morta ou a morrer. Na magnólia, como "não suja" não lhe tocam... esta mentalidade deixa-me doente.

Quando vivi nos EUA vivia numa rua cheia de árvores, quando vinha o outono era um mar de folhas e ninguém se queixa, aproveita-se a oportunidade. Saudades desses tempos, tinha um magnífico _sugar maple_ mesmo ao lado da janela do meu quarto 

Ah, e o nome da lagarta é processionária, porque vão juntinhas em procissão


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Abr 2020 às 21:07)

Os carvalhos que plantei, foram cerca de 100, no inicio do outono, e junto a cada um coloquei uma alfazema, já para lhe fazer essa mesma sombra de protecção, se bem que vão ter outras tantas árvores a protege-los, pois estão inseridos numa linha agroflorestal, como por exemplo, o sabugueiro, casuarina, freixo, salgeuiro, ou choupo, umas de crescimento mais rápido, que irão funcionar de corta vento, e de sombra.
Também ainda não percebi o que vai na cabeça das pessoas quando simplesmente cortam as copas ás arvores, um vizinho meu fez isso a 2 tílias, com uns 30 anos, este ano, já não vou cheirar o perfume, quando estavam em floração, e a minhas abelhas, já não vão ter trabalho, a polinizá-las.


----------



## camrov8 (29 Abr 2020 às 22:40)

João Pedro disse:


> Este desprezo endémico pelas árvores que existe em Portugal é uma coisa que não consigo compreender. As pessoas são completamente ignorantes e desligadas da Natureza, qualquer coisinha é motivo para abater uma árvore. Mesmo aqui no Porto, com grande tradição de coleccionismo de plantas e construção de jardins, estes últimos anos têm sido uma desgraça... quem os construiu, ingleses e afins muitos deles, já não está cá, e quem compra... bem, já se sabe, querem é rentabilizar o terreno com construção, árvores nobres e antigas não têm valor absolutamente nenhum, antes pelo contrário, são um problema a erradicar de imediato. Cortar copas significa não ter folhas para varrer no outono, ou pétalas de magnólia na primavera...
> 
> Aqui na avenida da Boavista há em frente ao McDonald's um grupo de bétulas e uma magnólia-de-flores-grandes, perene. Todos os anos as bétulas levam uma poda surreal ao ponto de pelo menos uma já estar morta ou a morrer. Na magnólia, como "não suja" não lhe tocam... esta mentalidade deixa-me doente.
> 
> ...


essa parte das podas é um crime e os municípios insistem em fazer de maneira estúpida depois as árvores crescem e ficam ocas e são abatidas pois estão doentes e esta , quanto as árvores autóctones é a parte comercial no tempo que leva ter um bom carvalho um eucaliptal é cortado  umas 3 vezes  e um pinhal umas 2    logo as pessoas fogem para o que rende, por sorte herdas um e tens a consciência de o manter e tirar algum partido com a gestão abatendo alguns para vender para moveis


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Abr 2020 às 23:04)

frederico disse:


> Em Inglaterra boa parte das ruas têm folhosas nas zonas suburbanas e muitas casas têm folhosas bem como os parques, no Outono as ruas ficam cheias de folhas mas ninguém liga, ninguém quer saber. O problema com as folhas sempre me pareceu uma panca estúpida e uma futilidade, que infelizmente muitas pessoas têm em Portugal. Gostaria de ver essas mesmas pessoas a viver no Norte da Europa e a fazerem as tristes figuras que fazem em Portugal, como ir à junta de freguesia para o vizinho ser obrigado a cortar as árvores do quintal.
> 
> De qualquer das formas esses pinheiros provavelmente foram cortados por causa da pressionária.



Eram aquelas duas árvores ao longe. Pinheiro-de-norfolk (Araucaria heterophylla), demorei bastante a encontrar o nome 









João Pedro disse:


> Cerquinhos



As bolotas foram recolhidas em Montemor, também aqui no concelho


----------



## João Pedro (29 Abr 2020 às 23:14)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Eram aquelas duas árvores ao longe. Pinheiro-de-norfolk (Araucaria heterophylla), demorei bastante a encontrar o nome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Como é que é possível... não @frederico não foi por causa da processionária pois araucárias não são pinheiros e logo não são afetadas pela lagarta.
Pura maldade portanto...


----------



## frederico (29 Abr 2020 às 23:22)

É preciso ser muito burro e muito estúpido para cortar essas araucárias, uma árvore que demora tantos anos a crescer. Não quero ferir susceptibilidades, mas a verdade é esta. No mundo das pessoas normais ter uma moradia com essas árvores valoriza bastante o imóvel.


----------



## frederico (29 Abr 2020 às 23:31)

camrov8 disse:


> essa parte das podas é um crime e os municípios insistem em fazer de maneira estúpida depois as árvores crescem e ficam ocas e são abatidas pois estão doentes e esta , quanto as árvores autóctones é a parte comercial no tempo que leva ter um bom carvalho um eucaliptal é cortado  umas 3 vezes  e um pinhal umas 2    logo as pessoas fogem para o que rende, por sorte herdas um e tens a consciência de o manter e tirar algum partido com a gestão abatendo alguns para vender para moveis



Um carvalhal bem gerido até pode ser bastante rentável. Contudo é necessário que tenha área, e isto não é possível com o minifúndio que predomina no Norte e Centro do país. Portanto as alternativas são:

- subsidiar plantações de espécies nativas;
- ter uma rede de florestas públicas e municipais com espécies nativas
- ter sebes com espécies nativas.

As sebes são uma excelente forma de preservar espécies em área agrícolas, mas em Portugal é muito complicado com a mentalidade que vigora. Se o ramo de uma árvore entra uns centímetros na terra do vizinho, pode ser motivo para a desgraçada ter sentença de morte. Há um trabalho de mudança de mentalidades que passaria pela instrução escolar que nunca foi feito a sério em Portugal nesta área, é esta a única via para resolver este problema ambiental a longo prazo. 

Mesmo o sobreiro e a azinheira em algumas regiões não têm futuro. O montado que temos foi plantado no final do século XIX e no Estado Novo, quando as mentalidades eram outras. Agora ninguém vai esperar que um sobreiro seja produtivo. Nas zonas onde os sobreiros estão a morrer, é provável que os proprietários queiram algo que dê lucro mais rápido, como oliveiras de regadio.


----------



## frederico (29 Abr 2020 às 23:38)

Nos últimos anos vi araucárias no Algarve e no Porto com as copas destruídas, com o tronco cortado ao meio, ficam depois horríveis parecem uns monstros decapitados. Não entendo o que se passa, isto é uma moda recente, pois é algo que se começou a fazer há uns 5/6 anos. Quando era miúdo havia muitas destas araucárias no Algarve e nunca vi nenhuma ser podada ou cortada. 

Na Conceição de Tavira há um ano ou dois cortaram um pinheiro-de-Alepo muito antigo com um tronco enorme que estava num passeio, o pinheiro não incomodava ninguém, tinha grandes dimensões e não entendo qual foi a justificação e por que motivo embirraram com a árvore. 

Suspeito que por detrás de tudo isto estão as empresas de jardinagem que aderiram à chico-espertice dos «tugas» parolos e inventam estas podas para sacar uns trocos às autarquias e aos proprietários.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Abr 2020 às 23:48)

Eu acho que deveriam ser feitas duas coisas para preservar a floresta nativa e ornamental:  

1º - Tornar os carvalhos e as espécies autóctones como árvores protegidas, proibindo o seu corte; 
2º - Proibir as queixas feitas em relação às árvores ornamentais, com uma coima associada de entre 200 e 1400€. 

Só assim é que este problema da falta de preservação das árvores irá acabar (e, claro, quero salientar que também concordo com as medidas sugeridas pelo @frederico).


----------



## PedroNTSantos (30 Abr 2020 às 00:23)

Os portugueses têm uma relação complicadíssima com as árvores...

Pelo menos no que à poda de árvores ornamentais diz respeito o problema vem de muito longe (um dos melhores *textos* que conheço denunciando este tipo de práticas data de 1959...)  e assenta, a meu ver, na crença generalizada de que a rolagem é benéfica, ou mesmo imprescindível, ao desenvolvimento das árvores. Associado a isso há a questão da pretensa segurança que os autarcas utilizam para se defender quando confrontados com estas práticas bárbaras.

No fundo, e como em muitos outros setores da vida pública, trata-se de uma infeliz associação de ignorância e incompetência, a que se junta um vasto setor que vive destas podas anuais (afinal são mais de 300 concelhos e se é certo que há autarquias que recorrem aos seus próprios serviços de jardinagem, muitas contratam externamente empresas para estas intervenções; empresas que, na maior parte das vezes, não têm qualquer habilitação técnica para este tipo de intervenção, até porque este setor carece de regulamentação e de fiscalização).

Por outro lado, pululam nas redes sociais “teorias da conspiração” com o 5G, que ajudam a descredibilizar o movimento de defesa do arvoredo urbano.
Enfim, a conversa já vai longa e, em resumo, se ainda acreditam que pode ser feito algo para mudar este estado de coisas podem começar por assinar e divulgar esta *petição*.


----------



## camrov8 (30 Abr 2020 às 00:36)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Os portugueses têm uma relação complicadíssima com as árvores...
> 
> Pelo menos no que à poda de árvores ornamentais diz respeito o problema vem de muito longe (um dos melhores *textos* que conheço denunciando este tipo de práticas data de 1959...)  e assenta, a meu ver, na crença generalizada de que a rolagem é benéfica, ou mesmo imprescindível, ao desenvolvimento das árvores. Associado a isso há a questão da pretensa segurança que os autarcas utilizam para se defender quando confrontados com estas práticas bárbaras.
> 
> ...


por estes lados são os funcionários menos mal , fico fascinado com as florestas dessa europa com betulas, vidoeiros os pinhais e eucaliptais e pinhais são monocromáticos e carregados de infestantes


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Abr 2020 às 14:34)

Também já vai surgindo as Bio Reservas, que são um grupo de amigos, que compram uma série de terrenos, muitas vezes isolados, com o intuito da prtecção de muitas árvores autóctones seculares, e bem como toda a sua biodiversidade envolvente, esta é uma das formas que se consegue proteger, de modo a que não caia em mãos alheias, em que só pretender deitar tudo a baixo, aqui deixo um dos exemplos, se bem que ainda é tudo muito recente.

https://www.facebook.com/MilVoz-Associação-de-Protecção-e-Conservação-da-Natureza-295563754432255/


----------



## João Pedro (30 Abr 2020 às 14:38)

frederico disse:


> Nos últimos anos vi araucárias no Algarve e no Porto com as copas destruídas, com o tronco cortado ao meio, ficam depois horríveis parecem uns monstros decapitados. Não entendo o que se passa, isto é uma moda recente, pois é algo que se começou a fazer há uns 5/6 anos. Quando era miúdo havia muitas destas araucárias no Algarve e nunca vi nenhuma ser podada ou cortada.
> 
> Na Conceição de Tavira há um ano ou dois cortaram um pinheiro-de-Alepo muito antigo com um tronco enorme que estava num passeio, o pinheiro não incomodava ninguém, tinha grandes dimensões e não entendo qual foi a justificação e por que motivo embirraram com a árvore.
> 
> Suspeito que por detrás de tudo isto estão as empresas de jardinagem que aderiram à chico-espertice dos «tugas» parolos e inventam estas podas para sacar uns trocos às autarquias e aos proprietários.


Penso que o motivo será a grande altura que atingem e o medo constante que partam com o vento e caiam sobre as casas. Mas a _heterophylla_ até está bem adaptada ao vento, sendo originária de uma ilha tão pequena e tão exposta aos ventos oceânicos. Nunca vi nenhuma partida pelo vento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Abr 2020 às 14:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Penso que o motivo será a grande altura que atingem e o medo constante que partam com o vento e caiam sobre as casas. Mas a _heterophylla_ até está bem adaptada ao vento, sendo originária de uma ilha tão pequena e tão exposta aos ventos oceânicos. Nunca vi nenhuma partida pelo vento.



Isso é o mesmo que costuma acontecer com as casuarinas, pois as pessoas, vem uma árvore destas, por vezes, com 6 a 7 metros de altura a "dançar" ao sabor do vento, a primeiras coisa que se lembram logo é de a cortar, pois tem medo que ela caia, é quase o que acontece, hoje em dia, com medo do vírus, que as pessoas, tem, onde muitas delas, precisam de cuidados médicos, ou de algo para comer, e tem receio de sair de casa, mas lá está com os devidos cuidados, consegue-se minimizar os riscos de contágio.
Também nunca me lembro de ter visto uma casuarina caído pelo vento, já, pinheiros decrépitos, ou ciprestes, esses são logo os primeiros, e não é preciso muito mais do que 80 a 100 km/h.


----------



## frederico (30 Abr 2020 às 15:19)

Em Inglaterra ha enormes ventanias no Inverno quando passam depressoes atlanticas se os ingleses fossem iguais a certos portugueses cortavam tudo pois aqui o vento e muito mais forte.


----------



## frederico (30 Abr 2020 às 15:23)

Decadas atras a Junta Autonoma das Estradas ainda plantava arvores na berma das nacionais, no Alentejo ainda existem muitas destas estradas, foi um habito que se perdeu ha muito tempo, mas se fosse hoje em dia havia logo polemica, estes medos irracionais sao tracos de Uma sociedade que se infantilizou. Se este habito nao se tivesse Perdido teriamos as rede mais Verde da Europa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Abr 2020 às 15:53)

frederico disse:


> Decadas atras a Junta Autonoma das Estradas ainda plantava arvores na berma das nacionais, no Alentejo ainda existem muitas destas estradas, foi um habito que se perdeu ha muito tempo, mas se fosse hoje em dia havia logo polemica, estes medos irracionais sao tracos de Uma sociedade que se infantilizou. Se este habito nao se tivesse Perdido teriamos as rede mais Verde da Europa.



Pois, infelizmente as Infraestruturas de Portugal, nos últimos 2 anos, pelo menos, tem decretado "guerra" a todas as árvores que ladeiam as estradas, muitas delas, são sobreiros, e carvalhos já com um porte muito considerável, ainda há pouco tempo passei na estrada nacional, que vai de Coruche, em direcção a Montemor-o-Novo, e é lindo passar, dentro de um "túnel" de cerca de 20 pinheiros, que ladeiam a estrada, resta saber quanto tempo vão eles continuar por lá.


----------



## frederico (30 Abr 2020 às 16:56)

Na escola secundária de Vila Real de Santo António a Parque Escolar fez umas podas horríveis de amador e deu cabo das copas dos choupos, ficaram tão feios que mais valia tirá-los de vez e plantar novos, as podas arruinaram para sempre a beleza e equilíbrio natural das copas. 

Algumas  árvores de elevado interesse estão exactamente na berma das estradas, por exemplo, os últimos carvalhos do concelho de Mora estão em fila indiana junto a uma estrada. O único carvalho protegido em Monchique também está na berma de uma estrada. É óbvio que o cenário é de grande gravidade com a panca das limpezas indiscriminadas que se impôs após os incêndios de 2017. 






https://dias-com-arvores.blogspot.com/2006/03/carvalho-de-monchique-quercus.html


----------



## frederico (30 Abr 2020 às 17:01)

Pergunto, quantos portugueses sabem que o carvalho era a árvore que dominava a floresta portuguesa? Quantos portugueses conhecem as espécies de carvalho que há em Portugal? Quando fiz o Básico só se falava do pinheiro, sobreiro, azinheira, algumas árvores de fruto e que o eucalipto era introduzido. Nunca, mas nunca, me falaram do carvalho-negral, do carvalho-roble, do carvalho-cerquinho, do carrasco, do carvalho de Monchique. Menos ainda do freixo, do amieiro, do lódão...

Parte do problema que temos com as árvores reside na *pobreza do nosso ensino*. Deveria ser obrigatório que todos os alunos até ao nono ano soubessem o nome de pelo menos umas 30 árvores e arbustos nativos, e tivessem uma noção da sua área de distribuição, e deveriam também ser capazes de identificar as árvores e os arbustos, saber distinguir um sobreiro de uma azinheira, um carvalho de um sobreiro, um pinheiro-manso de um pinheiro-bravo, um medronheiro de um zambujeiro... coisa que incrivelmente as pessoas já não sabem!


----------



## frederico (30 Abr 2020 às 17:07)

Uma possível lista de árvores e arbustos que todos os alunos do Básico deveriam conhecer, contactando com fotos ou in vivo na sua área de residência, e tendo uma noção geral da sua área de distribuição. 

- carvalho-roble
- carvalho-negral
- carvalho-cerquinho
- carrasco
- carvalho-de-Monchique
- sobreiro
- azinheira
- álamo
- choupo
- pinheiro-manso
- pinheiro-bravo
- pinheiro-silvestre
- lódão
- castanheiro
- alfarrobeira
- amieiro
- murta
- medronheiro
- teixo
- azevinho
- zambujeiro
- aroeira
- salgueiro
- espinheiro
- loureiro
- azereiro
- aveleira

Pode parecer uma lista extensa mas se isto fosse falado desde a escola primária os alunos chegariam ao nono ano com os conhecimentos bem assentes.


----------



## Dan (30 Abr 2020 às 17:10)

Como é que as pessoas podem ter algo parecido com uma consciência ambiental se desconhecem estes princípios básicos.


----------



## MSantos (30 Abr 2020 às 21:06)

frederico disse:


> Uma possível lista de árvores e arbustos que todos os alunos do Básico deveriam conhecer, contactando com fotos ou in vivo na sua área de residência, e tendo uma noção geral da sua área de distribuição.
> 
> - carvalho-roble
> - carvalho-negral
> ...



Eu já nem iria tão longe! Penso sim, que no meio do tanto tempo que os miúdos passam na escola actualmente (que é um exagero) teria que haver uma hora por semana (pelo menos), de educação ambiental/florestal, em que se introduzissem os primeiros passos e noções de ecologia e do respeito pela Natureza ao miúdos. No meu ponto de vista isto deveria começar logo no primeiro ciclo. Deveria ter uma componente prática em que os miúdos pudessem mexer na terra, por exemplo semear bolotas em vasos e acompanhar o seu desenvolvimento, observação e conhecimento das aves que frequentam o recreio da escola, etc, etc... Iríamos criar toda uma geração mais sensível para as temáticas ambientais/rurais/florestais.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (30 Abr 2020 às 21:18)

MSantos disse:


> Eu já nem iria tão longe! Penso sim, que no meio do tanto tempo que os miúdos passam na escola actualmente (que é um exagero) teria que haver uma hora por semana (pelo menos), de educação ambiental/florestal, em que se introduzissem os primeiros passos e noções de ecologia e do respeito pela Natureza ao miúdos. No meu ponto de vista isto deveria começar logo no primeiro ciclo. Deveria ter uma componente prática em que os miúdos pudessem mexer na terra, por exemplo semear bolotas em vasos e acompanhar o seu desenvolvimento, observação e conhecimento das aves que frequentam o recreio da escola, etc, etc... Iríamos criar toda uma geração mais sensível para as temáticas ambientais/rurais/florestais.



Assino por baixo!! (


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Abr 2020 às 21:33)

MSantos disse:


> Eu já nem iria tão longe! Penso sim, que no meio do tanto tempo que os miúdos passam na escola actualmente (que é um exagero) teria que haver uma hora por semana (pelo menos), de educação ambiental/florestal, em que se introduzissem os primeiros passos e noções de ecologia e do respeito pela Natureza ao miúdos. No meu ponto de vista isto deveria começar logo no primeiro ciclo. Deveria ter uma componente prática em que os miúdos pudessem mexer na terra, por exemplo semear bolotas em vasos e acompanhar o seu desenvolvimento, observação e conhecimento das aves que frequentam o recreio da escola, etc, etc... Iríamos criar toda uma geração mais sensível para as temáticas ambientais/rurais/florestais.



Isso seria seria uma excelente ideia, o que eu aprendi, sobre as nossa floresta autóctone, foi tudo através da internet e livros, e ainda não completei o secundário assim há tanto tempo, quanto isso.
Felizmente tive também uma boa professora de Ciencias, no 5º e 6º ano, que me fez despertar muito a atenção, sobre animais e plantas.


----------



## frederico (2 Mai 2020 às 02:30)

E curioso mas os carvalhais mais extensos estão no Sicó. Mas não temos nada assim nas serras de Aire e Candeeiros, Montejunto e Cercal. Talvez nestas serras a acção humana tenha sido muito mais intensa que na região da serra do Sicó.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mai 2020 às 10:17)

frederico disse:


> E curioso mas os carvalhais mais extensos estão no Sicó. Mas não temos nada assim nas serras de Aire e Candeeiros, Montejunto e Cercal. Talvez nestas serras a acção humana tenha sido muito mais intensa que na região da serra do Sicó.



Pois, do que eu conheço da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros, e a sua envolvente, apenas conheço alguns casos pontuais de carvalho-cerquinho, isolados, muitas das vezes próximos de caminhos, ou na divisória de terrenos, o mesmo acontece com os sobreiros, sendo em ambos os casos, de grande porte.


----------



## cova beira (2 Mai 2020 às 11:28)

frederico disse:


> E curioso mas os carvalhais mais extensos estão no Sicó. Mas não temos nada assim nas serras de Aire e Candeeiros, Montejunto e Cercal. Talvez nestas serras a acção humana tenha sido muito mais intensa que na região da serra do Sicó.


O que acontece nessa região está muito relacionado com o solo como não se dá ali mais nada os carvalhos estão à vontade


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mai 2020 às 12:07)

cova beira disse:


> O que acontece nessa região está muito relacionado com o solo como não se dá ali mais nada os carvalhos estão à vontade



É verdade o carvalho-cerquinho é bastante rústico, pois não é toda a árvore que cresce em cima de um monte de pedras, em solos calcários, conheço um belo local, em Chão das Pias, Porto de Mós, a 400 metros de altituede, onde predonima, uma vez mais o Carvalho, mas já se observa alguns sobreiros, em locais, de acumulação de matéria organica.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Mai 2020 às 01:06)

O efeito do fogo é interessante e impressionante, mas não acho propriamente uma boa ideia... O choupo usa esta "lã" branca como forma de espalhar as sementes, ou seja, para a reprodução. O facto de incendiarem a lã do choupo pode pôr em causa a própria sobrevivência do choupal. 

Existe um certo mito, no meio de muitos, de que o pólen do choupo é a principal causa das alergias e constipações no mês de maio. O problema é que há também muitas outras partículas de pólen que são invisíveis, mas que andam por aí. A "lã" do choupo nem é das que mais alergias provoca...


----------



## frederico (7 Mai 2020 às 02:10)

Quanto maior é o contacto com a Natureza menor é a probabilide de se vir a sofrer alergias. O que têm feito, por exemplo, nas escolas, não é muito inteligente. Remoção das árvores e arbustos e pavimentação total dos recintos escolares...

Na minha antiga escola primária havia árvores adultas boa parte do recinto externo era em terra batida e areia. E estamos cá todos...

As nossas áreas urbanas não têm parques como os ingleses, extensos, sem pavimentação, com árvores... os recintos não são como os ingleses, com árvores e áreas sem pavimento... tudo se conjuga para que nos próximos anos haja cada vez mais doentes em Portugal a sofrer de alergias e doença auto-imunes. Os miúdos saem da escola e vão para um apartamento... isto contraria todo o conhecimento científico que temos sobre a importância do contacto com a Natureza.

Termos árvores decentes com copas intactas nas áreas urbanas não é só «mania» dos ambientalistas, como dizem alguns autarcas... é na realidade uma medida de Saúde Pública.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2020 às 21:32)

Boas, 

Uma pequena partilha. 

Há uns tempos atrás meti 2 castanhas greladas(que tinha apanhado na serra de Sintra) no meu terreno em Mafra, e não é que a coisa lá se desenvolveu.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mai 2020 às 21:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Uma pequena partilha.
> 
> Há uns tempos atrás meti 2 castanhas greladas(que tinha apanhado na serra de Sintra) no meu terreno em Mafra, e não é que a coisa lá se desenvolveu.



Parabéns, estão no bom caminho, esses castanheiros, assim se fazem uma árvores bem resilientes, pois nada melhor do que serem semeadas, logo no local definitivo.


----------



## frederico (10 Mai 2020 às 22:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É verdade o carvalho-cerquinho é bastante rústico, pois não é toda a árvore que cresce em cima de um monte de pedras, em solos calcários, conheço um belo local, em Chão das Pias, Porto de Mós, a 400 metros de altituede, onde predonima, uma vez mais o Carvalho, mas já se observa alguns sobreiros, em locais, de acumulação de matéria organica.



O sobreiro não gosta de solos calcários, no barrocal algarvio são raríssimos os que consegues encontrar, no entanto já são comuns na parte central da serra do Caldeirão, na serra de Monchique e em alguns pontos do litoral. Os carvalhos cerquinhos têm raízes extremamente profundas, quando têm apenas uns centímetros de altura a raiz e radículas já pode ter bem mais de um metro de profundidade. Este é o seu segredo, mas mesmo assim só surgem normalmente em locais com precipitação média anual já acima dos 600 mm. Penso que o sobreiro já precisa de mais de 500 mm de média anual, no entanto quando os solos são profundos pode aguentar-se com um pouco menos.


----------



## frederico (10 Mai 2020 às 23:03)

Tenho notado nos últimos anos ao longo da A22 que nos terrenos abandonados têm nascido espontaneamente muitos pinheiros-mansos no barrocal, algumas árvores já estão grandinhas. Numa terra abandonada perto da casa dos meus pais nasceram espontaneamente 2 e também têm crescido mesmo com a seca. Aquela lengalenga que diz que os pinheiros são apenas do litoral e dos solos arenosos está desactualizada... eles podem ser mais comuns e frequentes aí mas também podem surgir espontaneamente no interior.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mai 2020 às 10:16)

frederico disse:


> Tenho notado nos últimos anos ao longo da A22 que nos terrenos abandonados têm nascido espontaneamente muitos pinheiros-mansos no barrocal, algumas árvores já estão grandinhas. Numa terra abandonada perto da casa dos meus pais nasceram espontaneamente 2 e também têm crescido mesmo com a seca. Aquela lengalenga que diz que os pinheiros são apenas do litoral e dos solos arenosos está desactualizada... eles podem ser mais comuns e frequentes aí mas também podem surgir espontaneamente no interior.



Conheço aqui algumas plantações de pinheiros mansos, já em produção, pois devem ter uns 25 anos, e estão bem adaptados a solos calcários, e em zona de vale, junto a uma linha de água, sei de uma pessoa que plantou alguns pinheiros bravos, no inicio do verão, e tendo em conta, a seca que foi, sempre sem rega, e ele sobreviveu.


----------



## camrov8 (11 Mai 2020 às 13:53)

frederico disse:


> Tenho notado nos últimos anos ao longo da A22 que nos terrenos abandonados têm nascido espontaneamente muitos pinheiros-mansos no barrocal, algumas árvores já estão grandinhas. Numa terra abandonada perto da casa dos meus pais nasceram espontaneamente 2 e também têm crescido mesmo com a seca. Aquela lengalenga que diz que os pinheiros são apenas do litoral e dos solos arenosos está desactualizada... eles podem ser mais comuns e frequentes aí mas também podem surgir espontaneamente no interior.


é facil se um pinheiro aguenta terreno arenoso tudo o resto é mel. E têem uma arma pouco conhecida os pinheiros são simbiontes com fungos que cobrem a raiz toda acumulando humidade e captando azoto atmosférico o fungo recebe alimento por parte da árvore se não acontecer tal simbiose os pinheiros ficam raquíticos


----------



## MSantos (11 Mai 2020 às 14:24)

camrov8 disse:


> é facil se um pinheiro aguenta terreno arenoso tudo o resto é mel. E têem uma arma pouco conhecida os pinheiros são simbiontes com fungos que cobrem a raiz toda acumulando humidade e captando azoto atmosférico o fungo recebe alimento por parte da árvore se não acontecer tal simbiose os pinheiros ficam raquíticos



Não é assim tão linear.. Plantas que bem adaptadas aos solos arenosos tendem a ter problemas em solos compactos e argilosos ou encharcados. 
Há muito mais plantas que possuem a capacidade de se ligar a fungos simbióticos, não são só os pinheiros. Além disso essa "arma" é bem conhecida e estudada há muitos anos.


----------



## camrov8 (11 Mai 2020 às 15:07)

MSantos disse:


> Não é assim tão linear.. Plantas que bem adaptadas aos solos arenosos tendem a ter problemas em solos compactos e argilosos ou encharcados.
> Há muito mais plantas que possuem a capacidade de se ligar a fungos simbióticos, não são só os pinheiros. Além disso essa "arma" é bem conhecida e estudada há muitos anos.


eu sei mas com os pinheiros as micorrizas é mais avançado pois o fungo cobre toda a raiz se alguma vez vires um pinheiro com a raiz exposta vez uma camada branca que impede a perda de água e aumenta a superfície de absorção de água


----------



## frederico (11 Mai 2020 às 20:22)

«A azinheira antigamente era um inimigo». A ouvir.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mai 2020 às 20:53)

frederico disse:


> «A azinheira antigamente era um inimigo». A ouvir.



Uma excelente reportagem que retrata bem a paisagem alentajana, com o montado de sobro e de azinho a perder de vista, ainda há pouco tempo estive a realizar uns trabalhos na localidade de Sabugueiro, próximo de Arraiolos, numa herdade, só que em vez da criação de porco preto, é a vaca, o montado quando bem gerido, de forma eficiente e sustentável, consegue gerar uma boa riqueza.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Mai 2020 às 09:57)

Parece que há malta que anda a secar carvalhos no Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros...


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mai 2020 às 10:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Parece que há malta que anda a secar carvalhos no Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros...



Acabei de ver há pouco também essas fotos no facebook, e fico ainda desiludido, por ser na Serra de Aire e Candeeiros, pois é a minha serra que está mesmo aqui, até onde a vista alcança, se o corte não for muito profundo, acredito que o mesmo possa regenerar, mas tendo em conta que foi feito em várias árvores, funciona, também como uma marcação, para procederem ao seu corte mais tarde, em outra altura.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mai 2020 às 11:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Parece que há malta que anda a secar carvalhos no Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros...


Pelo que eu li, quem fez isso foi um grupo de privados. Como não podem abater carvalhos no PNSAC, fazem estas bostas e assim secam-nos e, uns tempos depois, já os podem abater...  

Também fizeram uma coisa parecida aqui pela região há uns anos atrás. Quando construíram um Aldi ali na Cruz de Pau, tiveram que fazer o supermercado, que intersetava com um magnífico sobreiro centenário. O problema é que não é legal abater sobreiros, e portanto o que fizeram foi o seguinte: deixaram o sobreiro em paz mas retiraram a terra a toda a volta, deixando as raízes à mostra. Uns meses depois, retiraram-no, pois estava morto. Aquilo foi claramente planeado pelos do Aldi, e é uma pena que em Portugal não haja leis para combater isto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mai 2020 às 11:25)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Pelo que eu li, quem fez isso foi um grupo de privados. Como não podem abater carvalhos no PNSAC, fazem estas bostas e assim secam-nos e, uns tempos depois, já os podem abater...
> 
> Também fizeram uma coisa parecida aqui pela região há uns anos atrás. Quando construíram um Aldi ali na Cruz de Pau, tiveram que fazer o supermercado, que intersetava com um magnífico sobreiro centenário. O problema é que não é legal abater sobreiros, e portanto o que fizeram foi o seguinte: deixaram o sobreiro em paz mas retiraram a terra a toda a volta, deixando as raízes à mostra. Uns meses depois, retiraram-no, pois estava morto. Aquilo foi claramente planeado pelos do Aldi, e é uma pena que em Portugal não haja leis para combater isto.




O que fizeram a esse sobreiro é o mesmo, que fazem aos que ficam no meio de novas plantações de olivais superintensivos, ou mesmo de vinhas, aquando das terraplanagens, danificam-lhes as suas raízes e depois em pouco tempo acabam por morrer, e assim já os podem abater, é assim infelizmente o que vai no nosso país, só importa os lucros.


----------



## frederico (14 Mai 2020 às 15:20)

Se existe essa chico-espertice a lei deveria ser alterada. No caso das plantações de olival intensivo ou de abacate acho uma estupidez plantarem as árvores quase coladas aos sobreiros e azinheiras, portante a lei deve definir que deve ser mantida uma certa distância do tronco e da copa. Quanto aos cortes criminosos, a lei deve definir a obrigatoriedade de plantar outro exemplar da mesma espécie no local onde a árvore morreu.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mai 2020 às 15:35)

frederico disse:


> Se existe essa chico-espertice a lei deveria ser alterada. No caso das plantações de olival intensivo ou de abacate acho uma estupidez plantarem as árvores quase coladas aos sobreiros e azinheiras, portante a lei deve definir que deve ser mantida uma certa distância do tronco e da copa. Quanto aos cortes criminosos, a lei deve definir a obrigatoriedade de plantar outro exemplar da mesma espécie no local onde a árvore morreu.



Infelizmente o "tuga" arranja sempre maneira de contornar as leis, e assim deita abaixo mais umas árvores protegidas de forma, a que ninguém se aperceba.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2020 às 16:11)

Hoje de manhã estive a limpar parte do terreno da sede do agrupamento de escuteiros em Lousa (Loures), e parte da área estava cheia de carvalhos a rebentar. Infelizmente muitos foram cortados, mas ainda trouxe alguns para casa, vamos ver se os consigo colocar em boas condições para continuarem a crescer.

Estes carvalhos estavam todos a rebentar pois aquela zona é coberta por parte de um carvalho que se encontra já do lado de lá da vedação, mas sendo ele já bastante grande, entra pelo nosso terreno e deposita lá numerosas bolotas.




20200524_113708-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20200524_113723-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## frederico (24 Mai 2020 às 17:14)

Pela minha experiência transplantar carvalhos não costuma ter sucesso, já tentei e nunca tive nenhum sucesso, mas já vi algures um protocolo para isso, mas não guardei no PC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2020 às 17:17)

frederico disse:


> Pela minha experiência transplantar carvalhos não costuma ter sucesso, já tentei e nunca tive nenhum sucesso, mas já vi algures um protocolo para isso, mas não guardei no PC.



Vamos ver, tentar não custa. Senão espero mais uns meses e apanho umas bolotas que aquilo são às centenas


----------



## camrov8 (24 Mai 2020 às 17:48)

por tudo que há de mais sagrado não o faças agora , vai morrer tudo , tenta nem Outubro quando vier pelo menos uma semana de chuva ou humidade alta


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2020 às 17:51)

camrov8 disse:


> por tudo que há de mais sagrado não o faças agora , vai morrer tudo , tenta nem Outubro quando vier pelo menos uma semana de chuva ou humidade alta



Não vou colocá-los já no local definitivo, vou metê-los em vasos e pequenos recipientes, num local abrigado do Sol. Se resultar, fantástico, se não resultar, azar. Sabendo eu que era isto ou serem cortados, no pior dos casos terão o mesmo destino que inicialmente teriam


----------



## frederico (24 Mai 2020 às 17:56)

Experimenta meter num vaso dos maiores, dá um pouco de adubo e mete à sombra, pode ser que resulte.

De qualquer das formas a melhor forma de plantar carvalhos, sobreiros e azinheiras é deitar muitas bolotas à terra no final do Outono e depois proteger as árvores que nascem espontaneamente nos primeiros anos, com rega no Verão e sombra.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Mai 2020 às 18:18)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não vou colocá-los já no local definitivo, vou metê-los em vasos e pequenos recipientes, num local abrigado do Sol. Se resultar, fantástico, se não resultar, azar. Sabendo eu que era isto ou serem cortados, no pior dos casos terão o mesmo destino que inicialmente teriam


Como já aqui foi dito, transplantar carvalhos é tarefa quase impossível... a não ser que sejam pequenos, que leves a raiz praticamente toda e que seja na época de dormência da árvore, que já passou...

Da minha experiência, que me lembre, só consegui essa proeza uma vez, com um carvalho que já devia ter uns 2 metros de altura  Aqui no Porto, num frio dia de janeiro. É, por isso, tarefa desapontante... mas pode ser que tenhas sorte!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2020 às 21:52)

Castanheiro com 102 anos em São Lourenço da Montaria, Viana do Castelo.


----------



## frederico (25 Mai 2020 às 01:55)

Há uns dois ou três anos li excertos de um livro do século XIX mas não me recordo da referência, está digitalizado online no site da Biblioteca Nacional, tem descrições impressionantes sobre os soutos que havia no Norte e Centro de Portugal antes da destruição causada pela doença da tinta. A serra da Lousã, por exemplo, era quase toda coberta por castanheiros, e o livro fala também das matas de folhosas do Noroeste, ler aquilo transporta-nos para um país que já não existe em termos vegetais. Nesta época a castanha já tinha sido substituída pela batata, e não tinha o valor alimentar que tivera no século anterior, então provavelmente por causa disso os soutos não foram recuperados. Depois no final do século XIX começaram as campanhas do trigo, e as reflorestações das serras com pinheiros-bravos. O chamado Pinhal Interior, no início do século XIX, era uma paisagem mosaico, de pastagens, soutos e carvalhais.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Mai 2020 às 10:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Castanheiro com 102 anos em São Lourenço da Montaria, Viana do Castelo.


Conheço-o bem, já me deu boa sombra em dias bem quentes depois de estafantes caminhadas pela serra d'Arga.


----------



## MSantos (25 Mai 2020 às 11:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Vamos ver, tentar não custa. Senão espero mais uns meses e apanho umas bolotas que aquilo são às centenas



Como já foi dito com carvalhos pequenos é bastante difícil ter sucesso, mas através de bolotas é bastante fácil! 

Depois de uma noite de vento lá para Outubro/Novembro por baixo dos carvalhos é fácil encontrar bolotas acabadas de cair. Depois de recolhidas é só semeá-las em posição horizontal  a pouca profundidade e deixar no exterior, frio é importante para quebrar a dormência , no início da Primavera devem surgir as primeiras folhas. Antes das folhas surgirem os carvalhos já produziram uma raiz bem comprida, daí ser importante usar vasos fundos. 

Boa sorte no Outono!


----------



## João Pedro (25 Mai 2020 às 22:44)

João Pedro disse:


> Conheço-o bem, já me deu boa sombra em dias bem quentes depois de estafantes caminhadas pela serra d'Arga.


Uma foto minha, de julho de 2017


----------



## MSantos (26 Mai 2020 às 09:44)

MSantos disse:


> Como já foi dito com carvalhos pequenos é bastante difícil ter sucesso, mas através de bolotas é bastante fácil!
> 
> Depois de uma noite de vento lá para Outubro/Novembro por baixo dos carvalhos é fácil encontrar bolotas acabadas de cair. Depois de recolhidas é só semeá-las em posição horizontal  a pouca profundidade e deixar no exterior, frio é importante para quebrar a dormência , no início da Primavera devem surgir as primeiras folhas. Antes das folhas surgirem os carvalhos já produziram uma raiz bem comprida, daí ser importante usar vasos fundos.
> 
> Boa sorte no Outono!



Completando o post anteior... 

Depois da germinação das bolotas é importante manter os vasos num local abrigado e sem demasiado impacto directo do Sol e ir regando. Sensivelmente um ano após a sementeira, idealmente depois das primeiras chuvas outonais mais consistentes, já se pode plantar os carvalhos nos locais definitivos. É frequente fazerem-se plantações na Primavera mas isto é um erro tremendo, quanto mais meses de chuva as pequenas árvores tiverem antes da chegada do primeiro Verão, maior será a probabilidade de sobreviverem. O primeiro Verão de implementação é o momento mais crítico para a sobrevivência de pequenas árvores, mesmo com rega se surgir uma onda de calor com alguns dias a 40ºC as plantas podem morrer.

Outra forma de propagar carvalhos, é semear umas centenas de bolotas directamente no solo nos locais definitivos, sabendo de antemão que poucas sobreviverão. No entanto as que sobreviverem a ratos/coelhos e javalis e ao calor dos primeiros 2 Verões, muito provavelmente serão mesmo árvores.


----------



## Thomar (10 Jun 2020 às 20:56)

*Mais de metade dos pinheiros-bravos desapareceram em Portugal em apenas 50 anos*
Por Green Savers 15:18 - 9 Junho 2020




O Centro PINUS acaba de apresentar medidas para reverter esta tendência de decréscimo e cumprir as metas da Estratégia Nacional para as Florestas.

O assunto esteve em discussão no “PINUS Webcast – 2034: Investir para Mudar a História do Pinheiro-Bravo”, no dia 5 de junho. Durante a intervenção de um dos oradores convidados, Hugo Costa do GPP, foi possível compreender melhor o longo e complexo processo de negociação da PAC pós 2020 e alguns dos desafios de base como o facto de as áreas de maior risco de incêndio coincidirem com áreas privadas de muito pequena dimensão.

Hugo Costa partilhou algumas das reflexões que influenciam a tomada de decisão num processo como a formulação de um programa financeiro como o PDR e a dificuldade de conciliar aspetos como uma maior ambição climática ambiental com recursos limitados, reconhecendo a pertinência das medidas que o Centro PINUS acabou de apresentar.


A iniciativa do Centro PINUS revelou que se estima que haja apenas um investimento de 5,1% do PDR 2020 para o Pinheiro-Bravo. O Centro PINUS recorda que no último programa equivalente, o Proder, apenas 1% das áreas florestais com apoio à gestão eram compostas pelo Pinheiro-Bravo.

Para reverter a situação de declínio do pinhal-bravo é necessário um investimento de 564 milhões de euros nos horizontes temporais 2021-2017 e 2028-2034, para atingir a meta mínima da Estratégia Nacional para as Florestas de 727 000 hectares de Pinheiro-Bravo, indica o Centro em comunicado.

O Centro PINUS propõe assim várias intervenções: reforçar a remuneração dos serviços ambientais fornecidos por esta espécie, apoiar os proprietários florestais em microfúndio e minifúndio; investir na gestão ativa das áreas florestais através de um investimento integrado. Assim, todos os proprietários de áreas de Pinheiro-Bravo poderiam ter uma gestão mais eficaz das suas áreas com apoios, e todos juntos, conseguirem reverter a atual tendência de redução de área de pinhal-bravo.

“A motivação dos proprietários para a gestão florestal em minifúndio, que, por vezes, tem sido pela negativa (por exemplo, as multas pela falta de limpeza de terrenos), tem de dar lugar à motivação pela positiva, trazendo benefícios e uma melhor floresta para todos”,segundo João Gonçalves, presidente da Direção do Centro PINUS.


----------



## jkmc (1 Jul 2020 às 08:36)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8476789/ROSS-CLARK-Duke-Devonshire-planting-7-000-eucalyptus-trees.html

Em inglaterra, a realidade sobre os eucaliptos é bem explicada. Porque é que nao o mesmo em Portugal ?


----------



## Toby (16 Jul 2020 às 06:50)

Bom dia,


Eu não presto para as plantas, temos uma Camélia que dá isto

????  O que é isto?


----------



## Thomar (16 Jul 2020 às 09:17)

Fiz um pesquisa no google e essa camélia será uma camélia japónica, informação retirada da wikipédia,
_Os frutos são cápsulas globosas, que podem variar do tamanho de um amendoim ao de uma maçã, com cerca de 3 sementes esféricas._

Podes encontra mais informação aqui: _http://serralves.ubiprism.pt/species/show/924_


----------



## Toby (16 Jul 2020 às 13:27)

Thomar disse:


> Fiz um pesquisa no google e essa camélia será uma camélia japónica, informação retirada da wikipédia,
> _Os frutos são cápsulas globosas, que podem variar do tamanho de um amendoim ao de uma maçã, com cerca de 3 sementes esféricas._
> 
> Podes encontra mais informação aqui: _http://serralves.ubiprism.pt/species/show/924_



Obrigado , plantei-o há cerca de 8 anos e esta é a primeira vez que vemos isto.

_*Aplicações*

Muito usada como ornamental, sendo fácil encontra-la em muitos jardins privados, parques públicos ou mesmo em arruamentos. Das sementes extraí-se um óleo (tsubaki), utilizado no Japão, como amaciador ou também usado em massagens para a pele.
Resposta da minha mulher: "René, sábado planta 10 deles"._

O parque é uma boa ideia a visitar.
https://www.serralves.pt/pt/reflexao/visitas/visitas-ao-parque/


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2020 às 15:46)

*Árvores crescem no Pinhal de Leiria mas no terreno lamenta-se a falta de meios e demoras*

*Há milhares de pinheiros a crescer na Mata Nacional de Leiria, três anos após o incêndio que destruiu 86% da floresta da Marinha Grande. O Estado fala numa elevada taxa de regeneração, mas no terreno há críticas, pedindo-se mais meios.*

Muitas estão escondidas entre outra vegetação, alguma autóctone e também invasora, mas há já novas árvores que dão pelo joelho. É, finalmente, um sinal de esperança para a recuperação da floresta conhecida como Pinhal de Leiria ou Pinhal do Rei, propriedade do Estado.

Em outubro de 2017, o fogo consumiu 9.400 dos seus 11.000 hectares, cerca de 86% da área arborizada. O Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF) diz que a execução do Plano de Investimentos Matas Públicas do Centro e Litoral, que inclui a Mata Nacional de Leiria, vai permitir até 2022 a arborização de 2.400 hectares desta área e o acompanhamento da regeneração natural de 6.400 hectares.

Segundo o vogal do Conselho Diretivo do ICNF Nuno Sequeira, as taxas de sucesso “na generalidade das áreas arborizadas [em regeneração] são superiores a 80%”, o que “é animador e permite ver algumas zonas com lançamentos de crescimento muito relevantes”.

“Se formos ver algumas áreas onde foram plantadas folhosas, naturalmente a taxa de sucesso é inferior; se calhar teremos taxas de sucesso de 30%. Na generalidade da área, em termos globais, seguramente que a taxa de sucesso que estamos a ter nestas rearborizações andará, e muitas vezes ultrapassa, os 80%”, indica à Lusa.

https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...-lamenta-se-a-falta-de-meios-e-demoras-623618
Mas, em pelo menos 1.000 hectares – 15% dos 6.400 hectares em que se espera a recuperação natural – será necessário um esforço suplementar “com reforço de arborização”.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2020 às 17:30)




----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2020 às 19:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



Acabei de ver estas mesmas publicações no facebook, e fiquei de facto muito adimirado, o ICNF, deve de estar a precisar de fazer alguns trocos, infelizmente é uma institução que deixa muito a desejar.


----------



## Crazyrain (21 Set 2020 às 20:32)

O ICNF vai ter que mudar a sigla para IDNF  . Devia passar de Conservação para Desconservação .
Quando as entidades que alegadamente conservam o nosso património natural atuam desta maneira , isto explica a razão porque as nossas florestas estão como estão .


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Set 2020 às 21:21)

Crazyrain disse:


> O ICNF vai ter que mudar a sigla para IDNF  . Devia passar de Conservação para Desconservação .
> Quando as entidades que alegadamente conservam o nosso património natural atuam desta maneira , isto explica a razão porque as nossas florestas estão como estão .


Os euros falam mais alto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2020 às 21:39)

Crazyrain disse:


> O ICNF vai ter que mudar a sigla para IDNF  . Devia passar de Conservação para Desconservação .
> Quando as entidades que alegadamente conservam o nosso património natural atuam desta maneira , isto explica a razão porque as nossas florestas estão como estão .





Davidmpb disse:


> Os euros falam mais alto.



Isto do ICNF, a gerir florestas, sendo elas, de árvores autóctones, como é o caso, é como "entregar o ouro, na mão do bandido", para eles não tem interesse nenhum em conservar as nossas matas, não são rentáveis como dizem, e assim, logo sai uns reboques de lenha, pronto logo dão algum dinheiro, para pagar os ordenados chorudos de alguém.
Depois de retiraram as árvores autóctones, logo se "instalam" as invasoras, como as acácias, e depois e dar tempo, para lá ir algum incendio, e deitar-se ao ar mais uns milhões no combate, o nosso país, vai de mal a pior no que toca á gestão florestal, como forma de travar, ou reduzir os incendios, e isto numa altura em que tanto se fala de projectos-piloto para se implementar, uma coisa é certa, a floresta tem de ser gerida, mas para isso é preciso fixar as pessoas no interior, cada vez mais despovoado, ainda ontem numa reportagem de um proprietário em Proença-a-Nova, onde só a ele lhe arderam 100 ha, e agora depois de tanto lutar, vivia ele, do rendimento que a floresta lhe dava, e vai desistir, e abandonar as terras.


----------



## Devas (21 Set 2020 às 23:28)

Revoltante, mas vindo do ICNF já nada me espanta. Infelizmente tenho visto coisas aberrantes e sem nexo, que considero verdadeiros atentados ambientais, mesmo em parques naturais, muitas vezes sob a capa das limpezas e da prevenção dos incêndios. 
Deve ter passado despercebido a muitas pessoas, mas ainda na semana passada foi detido *um engenheiro florestal* por ter provocado o maior incêndio deste ano no Minho em Ponte de Lima (mais de 400 hectares) e que executava trabalhos contratados pelo ICNF  

"*Um engenheiro técnico florestal e três outros trabalhadores foram detidos pela Polícia Judiciária de Braga, que lhes imputa a autoria do grande incêndio em Ponte de Lima, o maior do distrito de Viana do Castelo e da região do Minho desde o início do ano."
*
https://www.jn.pt/justica/engenheiro-detido-pelo-maior-incendio-florestal-do-minho-12724808.html




Pedro1993 disse:


> Isto do ICNF, a gerir florestas, sendo elas, de árvores autóctones, como é o caso, é como "entregar o ouro, na mão do bandido", para eles não tem interesse nenhum em conservar as nossas matas, não são rentáveis como dizem, e assim, logo sai uns reboques de lenha, pronto logo dão algum dinheiro, para pagar os ordenados chorudos de alguém.
> Depois de retiraram as árvores autóctones, logo se "instalam" as invasoras, como as acácias, e depois e dar tempo, para lá ir algum incendio, e deitar-se ao ar mais uns milhões no combate, o nosso país, vai de mal a pior no que toca á gestão florestal, como forma de travar, ou reduzir os incendios, e isto numa altura em que tanto se fala de projectos-piloto para se implementar, uma coisa é certa, a floresta tem de ser gerida, mas para isso é preciso fixar as pessoas no interior, cada vez mais despovoado, ainda ontem numa reportagem de um proprietário em Proença-a-Nova, onde só a ele lhe arderam 100 ha, e agora depois de tanto lutar, vivia ele, do rendimento que a floresta lhe dava, e vai desistir, e abandonar as terras.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2020 às 19:57)

*Projeto "Plantar Água" vai reflorestar a Serra do Caldeirão*

"Plantar Água" é um projeto da ANP|WWF, em parceria com The Coca-Cola Foundation, que visa o restauro ecológico de áreas ardidas na Serra do Caldeirão.


Decorre entre 2019-2022 e intervém em 100 hectares de 6 parcelas afetadas pelo grande incêndio florestal da Catraia (Sítio do Barranco da Corte/ Ribeira da Foupana, freguesia de Cachopo, no concelho de Tavira).


Com a instalação de + 50 000 árvores e arbustos mediterrânicos pretende-se reverter a degradação da paisagem e dos ecossistemas afetados pelo incêndio e recuperar as suas importantes funções e serviços, fundamentais para o equilíbrio ambiental e bem-estar das comunidades.


Um dos importantes benefícios estimados é a recuperação de mais e melhor água para todos os usos e milhares de utilizadores. Estima-se com a floresta madura em 2050 que haja uma recuperação de 200-250 milhões de litros de água/Ano, um ganho de cerca de 20% na quantidade de água que abastecerá os aquíferos subterrâneos.


E como é que se recupera e planta Água? Plantando floresta mediterrânica. A floresta desempenha um papel direto na recuperação e absorção da água da chuva no solo. Tendo mais floresta, captamos mais água da atmosfera. Temos também mais solo húmido, e reduzimos a erosão e a escorrência. Com mais solo para infiltrar e depurar podemos esperar mais e melhor água para esta região que sofre de escassez hídrica e que, num contexto de alterações climáticas, poderá ter a sua situação agravada.

A obra de restauro implicará:

Remoção de espécies invasoras
Instalação de 50 mil árvores e arbustos
Recuperação de galerias ripícolas
Monitorização da água, solo e biodiversidade


Fonte: ANP/WWF


----------



## frederico (16 Out 2020 às 00:19)

Fotos minhas.

Quercus faginea do sapal de Castro Marim


----------



## frederico (16 Out 2020 às 00:23)

Quercus faginea, serra de Monte Figo, Algarve.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Out 2020 às 19:52)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Nov 2020 às 10:59)

Passei o fim-de-semana na terrinha, na zona de Tábua, e foi este o resultado da colheita. Não trouxe mais porque não teria capacidade de conseguir semear mais, e mesmo assim esta quantidade já vai ser complicada. Mas oferta não faltava! Assim que puder coloco mais umas fotos.

Já retirei algumas que já estavam furadas, e meia-dúzia delas que já estavam a brotar: coloquei-as em algodão húmido no frigorífico (se este método não for indicado, avisem-me ), espero conseguir colocá-las na terra hoje ou amanhã.

À esquerda: Carvalho-alvarinho (_Quercus robur_)
À direita: Sobreiro (_Quercus suber_)


----------



## Toby (9 Nov 2020 às 11:16)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Passei o fim-de-semana na terrinha, na zona de Tábua, e foi este o resultado da colheita. Não trouxe mais porque não teria capacidade de conseguir semear mais, e mesmo assim esta quantidade já vai ser complicada. Mas oferta não faltava! Assim que puder coloco mais umas fotos.
> 
> Já retirei algumas que já estavam furadas, e meia-dúzia delas que já estavam a brotar: coloquei-as em algodão húmido no frigorífico (se este método não for indicado, avisem-me ), espero conseguir colocá-las na terra hoje ou amanhã.
> 
> ...



https://fr.wikihow.com/faire-pousser-un-chêne-à-partir-d’un-gland
+ google traduction


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Nov 2020 às 11:25)

Toby disse:


> https://fr.wikihow.com/faire-pousser-un-chêne-à-partir-d’un-gland
> + google traduction



Já conheço esse artigo há uns bons anos, também existe em português. Mas neste momento não tenho terra disponível, e dada a quantidade de bolotas também não posso colocá-las todas no frigorífico. A questão do algodão é apenas temporária, enquanto não as conseguir colocar na terra


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2020 às 11:40)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Passei o fim-de-semana na terrinha, na zona de Tábua, e foi este o resultado da colheita. Não trouxe mais porque não teria capacidade de conseguir semear mais, e mesmo assim esta quantidade já vai ser complicada. Mas oferta não faltava! Assim que puder coloco mais umas fotos.
> 
> Já retirei algumas que já estavam furadas, e meia-dúzia delas que já estavam a brotar: coloquei-as em algodão húmido no frigorífico (se este método não for indicado, avisem-me ), espero conseguir colocá-las na terra hoje ou amanhã.
> 
> ...



Boa iniciativa Duarte! 

Antes de as semeares faz o chamado teste da flutuabilidade, metes as bolotas num recipiente com água, as que flutuarem podes manda-las fora, não estão viáveis. As que passarem no teste podes mete-las no frigorífico ou imersas em água durante uns 2 dias para quebrar a dormência. Depois podes semear. 

Quando as semeares coloca-as em vasos ou outros recipientes (um pacote de leite cortado serve, desde que lhe faças um buraco no fundo). Para as semeares coloca-as na posição horizontal, nunca coloques as bolotas na vertical. De seguida cobre-as com terra, coloca as bolotas a cerca de 1cm de profundidade.

Em alternativa podes semear diretamente no local definitivo no campo, muitas vão ser comidas por ratos ou outros animais, mas as que sobreviverem aos primeiros dois anos terão melhor probabilidade de se tornarem árvores do que plantar pequenas árvores.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Nov 2020 às 12:09)

MSantos disse:


> Antes de as semeares faz o chamado teste da flutuabilidade, metes as bolotas num recipiente com água, as que flutuarem podes manda-las fora, não estão viáveis.



Ainda faltava isso, sim. Acabei de fazer e só descartei 8  Agora é começar a luta contra as larvas que me aparecem sempre nas bolotas...



MSantos disse:


> As que passarem no teste podes mete-las no frigorífico ou imersas em água durante uns 2 dias para quebrar a dormência. Depois podes semear.
> 
> Quando as semeares coloca-as em vasos ou outros recipientes (um pacote de leite cortado serve, desde que lhe faças um buraco no fundo). Para as semeares coloca-as na posição horizontal, nunca coloques as bolotas na vertical. De seguida cobre-as com terra, coloca as bolotas a cerca de 1cm de profundidade.
> 
> Em alternativa podes semear diretamente no local definitivo no campo, muitas vão ser comidas por ratos ou outros animais, mas as que sobreviverem aos primeiros dois anos terão melhor probabilidade de se tornarem árvores do que plantar pequenas árvores.



Irei certamente colocar algumas no frigorífico, mas dada a quantidade, de certeza que não vão ser todas  Quanto ao local, como não faço ideia do destino que lhes quero dar, irão para recipientes temporários


----------



## belem (12 Nov 2020 às 14:47)

*Oito obras icónicas que Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles nos deixou*
11 nov, 2020 - 20:16 • Inês Rocha

*Dos jardins da Gulbenkian ao espaço verde que rodeia o Castelo de São Jorge, passando pelos espaços verdes do icónico Bairro das Estacas, a obra de Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles deixou marcas na capital e na arquitetura portuguesa. Recorde algumas das obras do arquiteto paisagista que morreu esta quarta-feira.*



Da vasta obra de Ribeiro Telles destaca-se o projeto dos jardins da Gulbenkian, em Lisboa Foto: João Pimentel Ferreira/Wikimedia
*1. Jardins da Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian*



Pormenor dos jardins da Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian, acrescentado durante a reabilitação do jardim, iniciada em 2002. Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles concebeu os jardins em conjunto com o arquiteto António Viana Barreto, na década de 60 e foi também responsável pela reabilitação do espaço. Foto: Pedro Ribeiro Simões/Wikimedia



O anfiteatro ao ar livre é um dos elementos desenhados pelo arquiteto nos jardins da Gulbenkian, em Lisboa. Foto: Wikimedia
*2. Jardins do Castelo de São Jorge, Lisboa*



Ribeiro Telles e Pulido Garcia foram os responsáveis pela planificação dos jardins do Castelo de S. Jorge. Foto: François Philipp/Wikimedia



Jardim do castelo, de 1959, é um dos primeiros trabalhos de arquitetura paisagista feitos em Portugal. Foto: Wikimedia
*3. Mata de Alvalade, Lisboa*



O Parque José Gomes Ferreira, ou Mata de Alvalade como é vulgarmente conhecido, foi desenhado em 1951 por Ribeiro Telles. Foto: Câmara de Lisboa
*4. Jardim Amália Rodrigues, Lisboa*



Originalmente chamado Alto do Parque, este jardim foi projetado em1997 pelo arquiteto Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles. Foto: Wikimedia



Em 2000, foi renomeado para homenagear Amália Rodrigues. Foto: Câmara de Lisboa
*5. Bairro das Estacas, Alvalade*



O Bairro das Estacas, construído no início da década de 1950, rompeu com o modelo tradicional vigente no Estado Novo e tornou-se uma referência da arquitetura. Foto: Wikimedia



Foi projetado pelos arquitetos Ruy Jervis d’Athouguia e Sebastião Formosinho Sanchez. Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles encarregou-se do planeamento da via pública com espaços verdes. O projeto foi premiado tanto a nível local, com o Prémio Municipal de Arquitetura em 1954, como internacional, na Bienal de São Paulo em 1950. Foto: Wikimedia
*6. Mata dos Medos, Almada*



Em 1994, Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles projeta a Mata Nacional dos Medos, em Almada
*7. Jardim da Capela de São Jerónimo, Lisboa*



A capela de São Jerónimo, em Belém, está rodeada por um jardim da autoria de Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles. Foto: Google Maps
*8. Corredor verde de Monsanto*



Projetado nos anos 70 por Ribeiro Telles, o Corredor Verde de Monsanto, que liga o Parque Eduardo VII ao Parque Florestal de Monsanto por vias pedonais, apenas viu a luz do dia em 2012.




https://rr.sapo.pt/2020/11/11/pais/...lo-ribeiro-telles-nos-deixou/especial/214480/


----------



## belem (12 Nov 2020 às 15:12)

*Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles. Ministro do Ambiente lamenta morte de "homem à frente do seu tempo"*
11.11.2020 
*O arquiteto paisagista, que morreu hoje aos 98 anos, "deixa no seu legado coisas como as figuras de ordenamento do território que são a Reserva Ecológica Nacional e a Reserva Agrícola Nacional, que são dos anos 80, mas se mantêm atuais como peças essenciais de ordenamento a partir dos conceitos seminais de Ribeiro Telles"*


O ministro do Ambiente e da Ação Climática lamentou esta quarta-feira a morte do arquiteto paisagista Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles, salientando que foi "um homem à frente do seu tempo". "O arquiteto Ribeiro Telles pôs-nos todos a pensar. Foi um homem que deixou nas gerações seguintes preocupações ambientais, mostrando que não podem ser de segunda linha", disse João Pedro Matos Fernandes em declarações à agência Lusa.


O arquiteto paisagista, que morreu hoje aos 98 anos, "deixa no seu legado coisas como as figuras de ordenamento do território que são a Reserva Ecológica Nacional e a Reserva Agrícola Nacional, que são dos anos 80, mas se mantêm atuais como peças essenciais de ordenamento a partir dos conceitos seminais de Ribeiro Telles".

Os projetos de um arquiteto perduram no tempo, mas já não é tão habitual que instrumentos como as reservas agrícola e ecológica perdurem, referiu. "Para os sistemas terrestres, Ribeiro Telles só tem paralelo no que [o político e oceanógrafo] Mário Ruivo fez pelos oceanos", considerou.

Matos Fernandes recordou a lição que Ribeiro Telles costumava dar aos seus alunos sobre os jardins que projetou para a sede da Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian, em Lisboa: "Ele dizia que os jardins não precisam de ter caminhos, deve-se pôr relva por todo lado e depois são as pessoas que acabam por trilhar caminhos no seu percurso pelo jardim".

Ribeiro Telles foi também "um homem muito importante para a causa rural", salientou Matos Fernandes. "Lamento profundamente a sua perda", declarou.

Gonçalo Pereira Ribeiro Telles, figura pioneira da arquitetura paisagista em Portugal, morreu hoje à tarde, na sua casa, em Lisboa, aos 98 anos, disse à Lusa fonte próxima da família.

Nascido em 25 de maio de 1922, em Lisboa, Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles idealizou os chamados "corredores verdes" da capital e concebeu os jardins da Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian, em conjunto com o arquiteto António Viana Barreto.

O Governo decidiu hoje decretar um dia de luto nacional, na quinta-feira, pela morte do arquiteto paisagista e fundador do PPM (Partido Popular Monárquico), Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles, disse à agência Lusa fonte oficial do executivo.

https://expresso.pt/politica/2020-1...-lamenta-morte-de-homem-a-frente-do-seu-tempo


----------



## frederico (12 Nov 2020 às 16:17)

Do meu Facebook... esta menina, ou melhor, senhora, tem uns 4 a 5 metros...


----------



## belem (13 Nov 2020 às 13:43)

Uma entrevista feita a Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles em 2007:

https://visao.sapo.pt/atualidade/am...qfFFt_XzpnJEHQ01S2alGef7Xw2t0gQD4Xz5oDz-r1vEQ


----------



## Thomar (13 Nov 2020 às 14:08)

belem disse:


> Uma entrevista feita a Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles em 2007:
> 
> https://visao.sapo.pt/atualidade/am...qfFFt_XzpnJEHQ01S2alGef7Xw2t0gQD4Xz5oDz-r1vEQ



Existem várias entrevistas na internet a jornais e TV:

Jornal Expresso
Jornal o Público
RTP


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Nov 2020 às 23:48)




----------



## frederico (19 Nov 2020 às 15:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



Que tremenda atrocidade! Quem foi o troglodita que fez isto?


----------



## belem (21 Nov 2020 às 13:25)

frederico disse:


> Do meu Facebook... esta menina, ou melhor, senhora, tem uns 4 a 5 metros...



Mas que grande palmeira das vassouras! E provavelmente ainda vai crescer mais...


----------



## belem (21 Nov 2020 às 15:06)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Parabéns, estão no bom caminho, esses castanheiros, assim se fazem uma árvores bem resilientes, pois nada melhor do que serem semeadas, logo no local definitivo.



Concordo perfeitamente.

Na reserva lightalive de Óbidos existem dois castanheiros e todos os anos, dão castanhas, mas são mais pequenas, do que as que vês na zona transmontana.
Ambos têm uma copa grande, sobretudo tendo em conta o tamanho do tronco.
Existem mais alguns castanheiros jovens a crescer na reserva, mas como estão um pouco longe dos dois exemplares principais, é provável que tenham sido semeados por alguém ou por algum animal (acidentalmente).
No terreno ao lado da Reserva, além de muitas outras árvores, existe uma nogueira que também é uma árvore que normalmente não se encontra nesta região (pelo menos atualmente).
Se calhar em outras eras, foram mais abundantes...

Em Sintra, tenho encontrado castanheiros, nogueiras e até aveleiras e parecem ser aqui mais abundantes, do que na maior parte das outras localidades da Estremadura.
Um sítio onde também existe um castinçal notável  na Estremadura é na Serra de Montejunto (perto da Real Fábrica de Gelo e do Centro de Interpretação Ambiental).


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (21 Nov 2020 às 15:25)

Nos últimos dias tem havido uma chuva de denúncias de abates e podas de árvores de Norte a sul do país...

Isto é quê? Medo de danos provocados por tempestades de inverno ?


----------



## belem (21 Nov 2020 às 16:11)

João Pedro disse:


> Curiosamente não fica num buraco, antes pelo contrário. Fica numa encosta voltada a norte, parece-me:
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/Torre+da+Besueira,+2670-734+Fanhões/@38.8985375,-9.1884831,924a,35y,125.45h,55.27t/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0xd192b5ab26cf843:0x756cafda57b4151d!8m2!3d38.8864607!4d-9.178082



É realmente curiosa a localização dessa mancha de carvalho-negral.
Provavelmente as condições edafoclimáticas locais, são favoráveis à ocorrência da espécie (mas sem nunca descurar a hipótese de que poderia ter tido uma distribuição mais alargada no passado) e por alguma razão não desapareceu nesse local.
Em Sintra, normalmente só tenho encontrado o carvalho-negral nas alturas da Peninha, onde em locais muito ventosos, são uns autênticos anões, (desenvolvendo-se antes para os lados e de forma retorcida), enquanto uns 150 metros ao lado (já dentro da floresta) alcançam dimensões significativas e configurações mais normais para a espécie.


----------



## frederico (21 Nov 2020 às 17:09)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Nos últimos dias tem havido uma chuva de denúncias de abates e podas de árvores de Norte a sul do país...
> 
> Isto é quê? Medo de danos provocados por tempestades de inverno ?



Provavelmente lenha para as lareiras. É moda...


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Nov 2020 às 17:16)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Nos últimos dias tem havido uma chuva de denúncias de abates e podas de árvores de Norte a sul do país...
> 
> Isto é quê? Medo de danos provocados por tempestades de inverno ?


Vê-se com cada poda por aí, que é mesmo para matar as árvores...


----------



## frederico (21 Nov 2020 às 17:20)

https://ovilaverdense.pt/carvalhos-...er-cortados-e-vendidos-populacao-esta-contra/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Nov 2020 às 12:12)

https://www.olx.pt/anuncio/castanheiros-para-lenha-ou-madeia-IDFSElP.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2020 às 12:27)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> https://www.olx.pt/anuncio/castanheiros-para-lenha-ou-madeia-IDFSElP.html



É inadmissível, que isto aconteça, é assim que vendemos ao desbarato, o nosso património arbóreo,e o mesmo acontece com carvalhos centenários, que depressa viram cavacas.


----------



## camrov8 (22 Nov 2020 às 13:51)

Infelismente é a visão que muita gente tem. A madeira mais procurada é essa de arvores que demoram a crescer pois é de melhor qualidade


----------



## frederico (22 Nov 2020 às 21:45)

Cortar castanheiros para lenha nem tem qualquer racionalidade económica. Ao preço que está a castanha um castanheiro em cem anos rendera milhares de euros. É o equivalente a cortarem oliveiras ou alfarrobeiras. Esta gente nem de dinheiro percebe.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Nov 2020 às 19:06)

Em contrapartida, vamos tendo estas boas iniciativas.


----------



## frederico (28 Nov 2020 às 20:48)

http://somosarvores.blogspot.com/2017/03/ossos-de-portugal.html

Castanheiros centenários massacrados. 

Viva a lei das limpezas do PS... 

Ou não.


----------



## Mammatus (30 Nov 2020 às 00:14)

*Portugueses escolhem plátano de Portalegre como Árvore Portuguesa de 2021
*
https://www.wilder.pt/historias/por...de-portalegre-como-arvore-portuguesa-de-2021/


----------



## NatureHQ (30 Nov 2020 às 03:35)

Olá a todos!

Tenho uma oliveira com aproximadamente 15 anos, que nunca deu fruto, e creio que também nunca deu flor! É normal? Ela teve origem num rebento, ao nível do solo, do tronco de uma oliveira antiga, depois de retirado foi colocado num vaso, ganhou raiz e já está no solo há cerca de 15 anos.

Quantos mais anos é necessário esperar para que a oliveira frutifique? Ou há algo de errado com ela?

A árvore está plantada na região norte litoral, na área do Porto.

Aqui está uma foto da oliveira, não sei exatamente qual altura ela tem, mas deve ter uns 4 metros.


----------



## MSantos (1 Dez 2020 às 17:05)

No dia 16 de Novembro nasceu o meu filhote (daí a minha ausência no fórum nas ultimas semanas). No dia 17 plantei este pequeno carvalho-cerquinho na minha quinta de família em Benavente para assinalar a data. 






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Dez 2020 às 17:32)

MSantos disse:


> No dia 16 de Novembro nasceu o meu filhote (daí a minha ausência no fórum nas ultimas semanas). No dia 17 plantei este pequeno carvalho-cerquinho na minha quinta de família em Benavente para assinalar a data.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Parabéns !

Eu também tenho carvalhos alvarinhos plantados na minha propriedade . Há que defender a floresta autóctone .


----------



## João Pedro (1 Dez 2020 às 21:29)

MSantos disse:


> No dia 16 de Novembro nasceu o meu filhote (daí a minha ausência no fórum nas ultimas semanas). No dia 17 plantei este pequeno carvalho-cerquinho na minha quinta de família em Benavente para assinalar a data.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esquece lá a pergunta que te fiz no tópico do Litoral Centro, já está aqui a resposta 
Bonito gesto, vai apreciá-lo daqui a uns anos certamente


----------



## João Pedro (1 Dez 2020 às 21:39)

NatureHQ disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Tenho uma oliveira com aproximadamente 15 anos, que nunca deu fruto, e creio que também nunca deu flor! É normal? Ela teve origem num rebento, ao nível do solo, do tronco de uma oliveira antiga, depois de retirado foi colocado num vaso, ganhou raiz e já está no solo há cerca de 15 anos.
> 
> ...


Há outras oliveiras nas redondezas ou não? Se não houver será difícil dar fruto, pois a polinização é feita pelo vento.
E sim, sem flores é que não haverá mesmo fruto.


----------



## NatureHQ (1 Dez 2020 às 21:49)

João Pedro disse:


> Há outras oliveiras nas redondezas ou não? Se não houver será difícil dar fruto, pois a polinização é feita pelo vento.
> E sim, sem flores é que não haverá mesmo fruto.



Não conheço nenhuma outra oliveira nas redondezas. Caso a árvore venha a dar flores, não é possível ocorrer autopolinização?

Num grupo do Facebook foi-me dito que a árvore pode na verdade ser uma oliveira-brava, também conhecida por zambujeiro. Ainda assim, isso não explica por que motivo a árvore nunca deu fruto, visto que os zambujeiros também dão flor e fruto, só que são azeitonas pequenas e sem “carne”.

Foi-me aconselhado fazer um enxerto num dos ramos da árvore, assim pelo menos nesse ramo, e em todos os que tiverem origem nele, poderá haver azeitonas.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Dez 2020 às 22:11)

NatureHQ disse:


> Não conheço nenhuma outra oliveira nas redondezas. Caso a árvore venha a dar flores, não é possível ocorrer autopolinização?
> 
> Num grupo do Facebook foi-me dito que a árvore pode na verdade ser uma oliveira-brava, também conhecida por zambujeiro. Ainda assim, isso não explica por que motivo a árvore nunca deu fruto, visto que os zambujeiros também dão flor e fruto, só que são azeitonas pequenas e sem “carne”.
> 
> Foi-me aconselhado fazer um enxerto num dos ramos da árvore, assim pelo menos nesse ramo, e em todos os que tiverem origem nele, poderá haver azeitonas.


Sim, as oliveiras bravas também dão azeitona, portanto o motivo não será esse. Vejo oliveiras com o mesmo tamanho dessa carregadas de azeitona, por vezes. Provavelmente o motivo de não dar fruto deve-se ao facto de não existirem outras oliveiras nas redondezas, pois não existe polinização.
Ainda pensei no clima da região que também pode ter efeito, porque as oliveiras não toleram climas muito húmidos e chuvosos, mas isso provavelmente iria influenciar mais ao nível do desenvolvimento da árvore. É estranho nunca ter dado nada ao longo de 15 anos, certamente no meio de tantos haveria alguns que fossem favoráveis para o surgimento da azeitona.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Dez 2020 às 22:19)

NatureHQ disse:


> Não conheço nenhuma outra oliveira nas redondezas. Caso a árvore venha a dar flores, não é possível ocorrer autopolinização?
> 
> Num grupo do Facebook foi-me dito que a árvore pode na verdade ser uma oliveira-brava, também conhecida por zambujeiro. Ainda assim, isso não explica por que motivo a árvore nunca deu fruto, visto que os zambujeiros também dão flor e fruto, só que são azeitonas pequenas e sem “carne”.
> 
> Foi-me aconselhado fazer um enxerto num dos ramos da árvore, assim pelo menos nesse ramo, e em todos os que tiverem origem nele, poderá haver azeitonas.


Não sou especialista em oliveiras, mas pelo que li não são auto-férteis. Arranja outra e faz o teste 
Os zambujeiros também dão fruto, logo não é esse o problema. E o clima também não, conheço muitas oliveiras no Porto que florescem e frutificam todos os anos.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (1 Dez 2020 às 22:21)

MSantos disse:


> No dia 16 de Novembro nasceu o meu filhote (daí a minha ausência no fórum nas ultimas semanas). No dia 17 plantei este pequeno carvalho-cerquinho na minha quinta de família em Benavente para assinalar a data.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Parabéns pela feliz ideia e, sobretudo, pelo filhote. Quanto à falta de tempo para vir ao fórum, não é para te desanimar, mas, por experiência, só vai piorar...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Dez 2020 às 22:35)

MSantos disse:


> No dia 16 de Novembro nasceu o meu filhote (daí a minha ausência no fórum nas ultimas semanas). No dia 17 plantei este pequeno carvalho-cerquinho na minha quinta de família em Benavente para assinalar a data.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Duplos Parabéns


----------



## NatureHQ (1 Dez 2020 às 22:40)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, as oliveiras bravas também dão azeitona, portanto o motivo não será esse. Vejo oliveiras com o mesmo tamanho dessa carregadas de azeitona, por vezes. Provavelmente o motivo de não dar fruto deve-se ao facto de não existirem outras oliveiras nas redondezas, pois não existe polinização.
> Ainda pensei no clima da região que também pode ter efeito, porque as oliveiras não toleram climas muito húmidos e chuvosos, mas isso provavelmente iria influenciar mais ao nível do desenvolvimento da árvore. É estranho nunca ter dado nada ao longo de 15 anos, certamente no meio de tantos haveria alguns que fossem favoráveis para o surgimento da azeitona.



O clima pode ter alguma influência, nesta região temos o dobro da precipitação anual do Alentejo. A árvore parece estar a desenvolver-se minimamente bem, mas não sei se com 15 anos uma oliveira no Alentejo já estaria maior e com um tronco mais grosso. Não faço ideia.

De qualquer forma eu gosto da árvore, não a vou retirar mesmo que nunca dê qualquer fruto.

Quanto ao enxerto, eu nunca fiz nenhum, mas não custa tentar! Não vou fazer o enxerto no tronco principal porque quero preservá-lo, mas posso tentar fazer num ramo mais pequeno. Se desse uma ou outra azeitona eu já ficaria feliz.


----------



## NatureHQ (1 Dez 2020 às 22:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Não sou especialista em oliveiras, mas pelo que li não são auto-férteis. Arranja outra e faz o teste
> Os zambujeiros também dão fruto, logo não é esse o problema. E o clima também não, conheço muitas oliveiras no Porto que florescem e frutificam todos os anos.



Vou fazer isso! Estou a pensar comprar uma oliveira pequena, utilizo um ramo para fazer o enxerto e coloco o resto na terra. Fico com duas!


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2020 às 20:34)

Carvalho de Calvos, supostamente o carvalho mais antigo da Península Ibérica, e o segundo mais antigo da Europa.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (13 Dez 2020 às 21:44)

João Pedro disse:


> Carvalho de Calvos, supostamente o carvalho mais antigo da Península Ibérica, e o segundo mais antigo da Europa.



Vou visitá-lo todos os verões, mas nunca tinha o visto ainda com cores de Outono; sem palavras...


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2020 às 22:03)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Vou visitá-lo todos os verões, mas nunca tinha o visto ainda com cores de Outono; sem palavras...


E já estavam muitas folhas no chão e a luz assim assim. Ainda assim, não dá para ficar indiferente, é um "belo monstro"


----------



## Mammatus (13 Dez 2020 às 22:08)

Belo "ancião".

Deduzo que seja carvalho roble, certo?


----------



## PedroNTSantos (13 Dez 2020 às 22:25)

Mammatus disse:


> Belo "ancião".
> 
> Deduzo que seja carvalho roble, certo?




Sim, é um _Q. robur_.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2020 às 22:44)

Mammatus disse:


> Belo "ancião".
> 
> Deduzo que seja carvalho roble, certo?


Ou carvalho-alvarinho.


----------



## Crazyrain (13 Dez 2020 às 23:12)

É conhecido por vários  nomes . Carvalho Quercus , Carvalho Alvarinho  ou Carvalho do Minho . É o Carvalho predominante no Entre Douro e Minho , tipicamente de bosques atlânticos .  Estes bosques têm uma magia única , principalmente no outono .
Ainda se encontram , felizmente , amplos bosques no Parque Nacional da Peneda- Gerês , Área de Paisagem Protegida do Corno do Bico e na região Serra da Cabreira / Serra da Lameira .


----------



## boneli (14 Dez 2020 às 00:16)

Ontem fiz um trilho entre Sameiro e Briteiros e no meio da grande mancha de eucalipto que cobre aquela área ainda encontrei algumas manchas de Carvalho bem interessante.


----------



## frederico (14 Dez 2020 às 01:19)

Atenção que o azeite do fruto do zambujeiro é um produto de luxo esquecido... mas muito valioso e sem exploração comercial. Aliás, como inúmeros produtos das nossas espécies autocnes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2020 às 09:47)

frederico disse:


> Atenção que o azeite do fruto do zambujeiro é um produto de luxo esquecido... mas muito valioso e sem exploração comercial. Aliás, como inúmeros produtos das nossas espécies autocnes.



É verdade, tenho visto o aumento pela procura de zambujeiro para plantar, isto nomeadamente em alguns projectos locais, ou de agricultura biológica, é mais um fruto de uma espécie autóctone que está desvalorizado e desconhecido para muita gente.


----------



## Mammatus (15 Dez 2020 às 00:15)

Crazyrain disse:


> É conhecido por vários  nomes . Carvalho Quercus , Carvalho Alvarinho  ou Carvalho do Minho . *É o Carvalho predominante no Entre Douro e Minho , tipicamente de bosques atlânticos *.  Estes bosques têm uma magia única , principalmente no outono .
> Ainda se encontram , felizmente , amplos bosques no Parque Nacional da Peneda- Gerês , Área de Paisagem Protegida do Corno do Bico e na região Serra da Cabreira / Serra da Lameira .



Indubitavelmente é a região de Portugal com melhores condições para a existência dos típicos bosques nemorais caducifólios europeus, reflexo da menor influência mediterrânica no clima.


----------



## frederico (17 Dez 2020 às 01:12)

Atencao pois as distribuicoes do Quercus robur em Portugal sao mal ensinadas. Antigamente dizia-se que a especie surgia nos distritos de Aveiro, Porto, Braga e Viana do Castelo, mas na realidade a distribuicao original da especie em Portugal era muito mais extensa no passado.

- No distrito de Vila Real a especie era abundante na metade ocidental do distrito.

- No distrito de Viseu o Quercus robur era a especie dominante na floresta em boa parte do distrito, nas zonas mais ocidentais e menos frias. Ainda hoje em Viseu num dos parques da cidade se podem encontrar excelentes robles. Sensivelmente a meio caminho entre Aveiro e Vilar Formoso o Quercus robur da lugar ao Quercus pyrenaica. Se em Viseu a arvore dominante seria o roble, na Guarda ja seria o Quercus pyrenaica.

- A sul de Aveiro o Quercus robur comeca a aparecer mais para o interior. Mas a especie extende-se mais para o interior do que muita gente julga, e tem a sua fronteira de distribuicao sudeste na serra da Gardunha e na zona do Fundao. O roble seria a especie dominante nas serras da Lousa, Acor, Gardunha, parte substancial do Vale do Zezere... na regiao do actual Pinhal Interior, seria a especie dominante em associacao com o castanheiro e o sobreiro. Depois, a medida que a altitude desce e nos aproximamos do Tejo, o roble desparece para dar lugar ao sobreiro e mais para o interior, no distrito de Castelo Branco, ao Quercus pyrenaica e tambem a azinheira. O roble aparece pontualmente nas serras da Cordilheira Central ja em Espanha em bosques reliquia, numa zona onde ja domina o Quercus pyrenaica.

- Na Estremadura teriamos uma subespecie adaptada ao clima do Sul, o Quercus robur estremadurensis. Ocorria especialmente em vales de cursos de agua, em todo o distrito de Leiria e tambem no de Lisboa, a norte da capital, especialmente a Norte da serra de Sintra.

- O roble surgia nas vertentes mais humidas da serra de Sao Mamede onde constituia bosques, e ainda restam alguns exemplares escondidos. Ha uma referencia a sua presenca na serra da Ossa. Ainda hoje ha exemplares na serra de Espinhaco Cao,e ocorria em vales humidos na serra de Monchique, no concelho de Odemira, nas bacias do Arade e do Odelouca. Em Espanha a especie surgia nas serras a Sul de Badajoz e na serra de Aracena.

Portanto no Sul o roble surge em areas com precipitacao media anual acima dos 600/700 mm e Veroes frescos, temperados pela accao maritima, ou em zonas que apesar de terem Veroes mais quentes tem precipitacao media anual acima dos 1000 mm. Na Estremadura, na Costa Vicentina e no litoral alentejano os nevoeiros estivais sao comuns, o que atenua a ausencia de chuvas durante 3 a 4 meses. As temperaturas maximas medias tambem nao vao alem dos 25 a 28 graus Celsius. No caso da serra de Sao Mamede estamos perante uma regiao com altos valores de precipitacao media anual.

A distribuicao original dos carvalhos em Portugal esta profundamente alterada por seculos e seculos de pastoricia, agricultura, e seleccao positiva de sobreiro e azinheira.


----------



## frederico (17 Dez 2020 às 01:25)

Encontrei um documento do Ministerio do Ambiente espanhol muito interessante que refere que o Quercus faginea pode ser mais resistente a seca que o sobreiro. Para mim isto nao e novidade, pois eu conheco a sua presenca no sapal de Castro Marim. Portanto em zonas com 300 a 500 mm de precipitacao a variedade Quercus faginea alpestris pode aguentar-se se os solos forem profundos e houver alguma moderacao estival nas temperaturas. Ora qual e o local de Portugal com estas condicoes onde o Quercus faginea e rarissimo? As campinas agricolas do Algarve e o barrocal! Os solos das campinas litorais e do barrocal tem uma alteracao profunda que vem do tempo dos contactos com os mercadores fenicios, em que comecou a agricultura de sequeiro. A vegetacao original foi arrasada para dar lugar ao pomar de sequeiro, dominado pela figueira, amendoeira, oliveira e alfarrobeira, e ao pomar de regadio, dominado por citrinos e outras especies de arvores de fruto. A regiao que no tempo dos romanos era mais povoada era a metade oriental do Algarve, de Vilamoura ao Guadiana. No entanto os romanos evitaram a serra. Foram os arabes que comecaram a povoar com maior intensidade a serra do Caldeirao. A regiao oriental do Algarve sofreu uma razia na Reconquista, com terras inteiras a ter a populacao deportada ou assassinada. Esta regiao ficou muito despovoada, e por isso nos concelhos de Monchique, Aljezur ou Odemira, subsistiram mais especies. O clima mais fresco tambem ajudou. Ora e altamente provavel que o Quercus faginea, muitos seculos atras, fosse uma especie abundante nas campinas do litoral algarvio e no Barrocal, onde os solos sao profundos. Diz-se por exemplo que a floresta do barrocal seria dominada pela azinheira, zambujeiro e alfarrobeira, mas eu acrescentaria o pinheiro-manso e o Quercus faginea! E tambem o Quercus canariensis e o Quercus marianica nos vales do barrocal, mais a Norte, onde a precipitacao e mais alta. 

As descobertas e os estudos dos ultimos anos demonstram que a nossa floresta era mais rica e diversificada do que se pensava decadas atras, e que muitas especies afinal tinham uma distribuicao muito mais ampla.


----------



## belem (17 Dez 2020 às 17:51)

*Valença iniciou classificação do perico, fruto característico local e “único” no mundo*


A Câmara de Valença iniciou a classificação do perico, fruto característico daquele concelho, como produto endógeno ao abrigo do projeto “Minho Região Europeia da Gastronomia”, foi hoje divulgado.
Em comunicado publicado hoje na página oficial da autarquia na Internet, o município adiantou que o objetivo é “estudar, qualificar e promover o perico enquanto produto local com potencialidades para a capacitação da economia da região”.

“Característico do concelho, de formato pequeno arredondado, cor acastanhada clara e sabor agridoce é um fruto único, sem paralelo à escala mundial, que ao longo dos séculos se foi adaptando à região e perpetuado pelos agricultores valencianos”, sustenta a nota.

Para a autarquia, “o valor e as potencialidades do fruto têm sido estudadas nos últimos anos e ganharam relevo e projeção com a sua utilização em licores e num gin produzido e lançado em 2015 por uma empresa local, considerado o primeiro gin tinto do mundo”.

Segundo o município, “está em curso o levantamento gastronómico do receituário típico e local que utiliza o perico, bem como a elaboração de uma carta gastronómica a que se associe, também, o receituário inovador”.

De acordo com o Base, portal da contratação pública, hoje consultado pela Lusa, o processo de classificação foi atribuída à Turismo e Lazer do Prazo, Lda, por 19.500 euros, com o prazo de execução 200 dias.

O ajuste direto tem a designação “Valorização de produtos endógenos – estudo, qualificação e promoção do perico enquanto produto endógeno e de capacitação da economia e cultura local”.

O “periqueiro é uma árvore de fruto, da família das _rosaceaes_, do género _pyrus_, com características únicas que não são confundíveis com o _pyrus cordata_ ou o _pyrus bourgaeana_, bem como com os escambroeiros ou os pilriteiros, tão presentes na região”.

A época de consumo coincide com fins de outubro e princípios de novembro.

O facto de o outono coincidir com uma época do ano em que existia pouca oferta de fruta, o perico foi ganhando o seu espaço a par das castanhas, das nozes e das maças tardias.

Hoje, já é possível encontrar esta árvore à venda nos hortos da região.

Os pericos são tradicionalmente vendidos na Feira dos Santos, em Cerdal, que este ano não se realizou devido à pandemia de covid-19.

Os pericos, “semelhantes a uma pequena pera, são endógenos de Valença e têm no concelho, além da sua origem, as maiores áreas de produção”.

https://ominho.pt/valenca-iniciou-c...enEFoOj8Pq-BHVPrUfq1WTc4TUuBt86mzv_VxRDO6DK-8


----------



## Mammatus (17 Dez 2020 às 23:37)

@frederico não conhecia essa subespécie _Quercus faginea alpestris, _a única que conhecia era a_ broteroi_, o carvalho cerquinho, típico da Estremadura.


----------



## frederico (20 Dez 2020 às 14:15)

Mammatus disse:


> @frederico não conhecia essa subespécie _Quercus faginea alpestris, _a única que conhecia era a_ broteroi_, o carvalho cerquinho, típico da Estremadura.



O tema e polemico, se ha ou nao subespecies de Quercus faginea. Mas de facto existe sim uma variedade deste carvalho que tem porte quase arbustivo, e tolera bem a seca estival, se os solos forem profundos. Em Portugal essa variedade ocorre no Algarve, embora esteja quase extinta.

O Quercus faginea parece contudo nao gostar de solos esqueleticos de xisto-grauvaque. Por isso surge em solos calcareos do barrocal, e surgiria em Campinas Agricolas do litoral algarvio num passado distante.

Originalmente o Quercus faginea era Uma das arvores dominantes no Litoral alentejano, Arrabida, Ribatejo, parte Ocidental do Distrito de Evora. Nao e apenas uma arvore da Estremadura, mas a accao humana alterou profundamente a distribuicao da arvore, que hoje e rarissima em areas onde foi dominante. Boa parte do Alentejo e parte do Algarve eram terras de carvalhal marcescente.

O Quercus faginea tambem ocorre no Douro e Beira Baixa.


----------



## bandevelugo (20 Dez 2020 às 17:19)

belem disse:


> *Valença iniciou classificação do perico, fruto característico local e “único” no mundo*
> 
> 
> A Câmara de Valença iniciou a classificação do perico, fruto característico daquele concelho, como produto endógeno ao abrigo do projeto “Minho Região Europeia da Gastronomia”, foi hoje divulgado.
> ...



Muito interessante! Na minha zona há bastantes pereiras selvagens, chamam-lhe aqui "catapereiros", mas não tem um  fruto igual - é mais pequeno, arredondado e áspero no sabor.

Que espécie é esta?


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2020 às 21:29)

Interessante olharem para espécies de fruto típicas, únicas na sub-região do Noroeste da Península.
A partilha de um clima semelhante vai a par de muitas variedades e espécies de fruto, em que a Galiza e o Norte de Portugal tem em comum.
Há uns anos li sobre um estudo que estava a ser feito por uma universidade galega. Visava o levantamento de todas as variedades de maçã autóctones (não sei se é o termo mais correcto) existentes por lá.
Encontraram cerca de 150 variedades. O estudo não estava concluído mas passava também por identificar as variedades para o consumo humano, procurando as melhores para utilização comercial, sub dividindo-as para consumo directo, conservas, doces, etc.
Muito interessante. Até do ponto de vista ecológico, procurando salvar as mais ameaçadas de extinção.
O mesmo acredito que se possa aplicar a variedades de fruta únicas em cada uma das regiões de Portugal. Isso é um tesouro à espera de ser encontrado.
Apresentar\encontrar produtos únicos na gastronomia é uma riqueza também cultural.

Lembro de na infância comer maçãs e pêras que nunca mais comi, variedades que só se encontravam nesta região de Entre-Douro e Minho.


----------



## Crazyrain (20 Dez 2020 às 22:45)

Eu já comi muitas pêras bravas , colhidas diretamente da árvore.  Absolutamente deliciosas.


----------



## Mammatus (20 Dez 2020 às 23:42)

bandevelugo disse:


> Muito interessante! Na minha zona há bastantes pereiras selvagens, chamam-lhe aqui "catapereiros", mas não tem um  fruto igual - é mais pequeno, arredondado e áspero no sabor.
> 
> Que espécie é esta?



_Pyrus bourgaeana_
https://flora-on.pt/?q=Pyrus+bourgaeana


----------



## guimeixen (22 Dez 2020 às 10:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado Guilherme! Só o tinha ido ver uma vez, há uns bons 10 anos se calhar, estava na altura de lhe prestar outra homenagem
> Pois não reparei se tinha bolotas, como tem aquele cercado em volta dele não andei mesmo por baixo da copa. Estive a ver o resto das fotos e não dá para perceber muito bem, apesar de num sítio ou outro se ver algo que desconfio serem bolotas. Bugalhos tem!  No chão também parece ter alguma coisa mais do que folhas. Tens que lá dar um salto, é tão perto de Braga
> 
> Obrigado! Está muito bem ainda, para os seus mais de 500 anos está muito bem mesmo
> ...



Já fui lá e quase não tinha nada, apenas algumas bolotas, muitas que não pareciam recentes e que tinham furos. Ainda trouxe algumas que pareciam estar melhores, mas quando as coloquei num copo com água flutuaram todas menos uma, mesmo assim não sei se essa estará boa. Também não vi quase nenhumas bolotas nos outros carvalhos que estavam lá.
Daí fui até à margem do rio Cávado já em Navarra onde apanhei umas sementes de amieiro. Agora falta-me adicionar mais algumas espécies que gostava de ter, como uma faia, um pilriteiro, um carvalho dos pântanos, pois vejo aqui alguns em Braga muito bonitos e com uma cor vermelha fantástica no outono, um liquidâmbar e também gostaria de um choupo-negro só que pelo li têm umas raízes agressivas o que poderá fazer com que seja difícil de o manter num vaso. Podia continuar a lista com ainda mais espécies, só que o espaço é pouco.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Dez 2020 às 15:29)

guimeixen disse:


> Já fui lá e quase não tinha nada, apenas algumas bolotas, muitas que não pareciam recentes e que tinham furos. Ainda trouxe algumas que pareciam estar melhores, mas quando as coloquei num copo com água flutuaram todas menos uma, mesmo assim não sei se essa estará boa. Também não vi quase nenhumas bolotas nos outros carvalhos que estavam lá.
> Daí fui até à margem do rio Cávado já em Navarra onde apanhei umas sementes de amieiro. Agora falta-me adicionar mais algumas espécies que gostava de ter, como uma faia, um pilriteiro, um carvalho dos pântanos, pois vejo aqui alguns em Braga muito bonitos e com uma cor vermelha fantástica no outono, um liquidâmbar e também gostaria de um choupo-negro só que pelo li têm umas raízes agressivas o que poderá fazer com que seja difícil de o manter num vaso. Podia continuar a lista com ainda mais espécies, só que o espaço é pouco.


Parecem-me todas boas opções, mas sim, o choupo tem raízes um pouco agressivas. Podes juntar um carvalho-escarlate (_Quercus coccinea_) ao carvalho-dos-pântanos (_Quercus palustris_) e divertires-te a descobrir as diferenças entre ambos... 

E um tulipeiro-da-Virgínia (_Liriodendron tulipifera_)?


----------



## belem (28 Dez 2020 às 12:07)

Muito interessante este artigo sobre o aproveitamento de algumas plantas ao longo dos milénios na Europa: https://www.shelterwoodforestfarm.c...qCoUkW9o7E9g6IYxBVmTicNIzxRA9QBnWYNrrC1CjSkYY
Eu já sabia que alguns caçadores mesolíticos do sudoeste europeu, muito provavelmente criavam caracóis, mas a «domesticação» de animais e plantas, antes da Revolução Neolítica, tem sido um tema algo  esquecido.
Este artigo fala da importância da avelã para algumas culturas antigas (talvez na P. Ibérica também tivesse particular importância a bolota proveniente de diferentes espécies de carvalho), e no incentivo deliberado dos caçadores da pré-história em favorecer o crescimento de certas plantas (eu ainda tenho que tentar perceber, quais as linhas de evidência utilizadas para determinar esse aspeto).
É um artigo também importante para ajudar a destruição de certos mitos e preconceitos.
As linhas de sebes, por exemplo, são resquícios de um aproveitamento ancestral com muita importância na preservação da riqueza dos solos e da biodversidade, constituindo também uma fonte de alimento alternativa com grande valor e originalidade.
Os montados, quando convenientemmente geridos (em modo semi-selvagem e sem as destruições excessivas da vegetação arbustiva), são muito provavelmente também uma continuação de um passado longínquo e não uma invenção recente. Eventualmente os montados antigos, tinham uma maior diversidade do que hoje.
O touro bravo (e várias outras raças bovinas ibéricas antigas) resulta da hibridização com o auroque e o porco preto, resulta da hibridização com o javali, e ambos fazem parte deste complexo mosaico ancestral.
O favorecimento de um sistema policultural (com o aproveitamento de várias plantas, inclusive as silvestres) é também uma continuação do Mesolítico. É um aproveitamento sustentável dos recursos, em que um ano mau para uma certa cultura, pode ser um bom ano para outra.
A junção entre Mesolítico e Neolítico, constituiu um legado cultural de grande valor, pois integrava saberes ancestrais locais e novidades úteis vindas do exterior.
Penso que li algures, que as gentes rurais da P. Ibérica, utilizam pelo menos cerca de 180 espécies de plantas silvestres para vários fins. Este saber ancestral, com origens na pré-história, deveria ser melhor estudado e preservado.
Neste trabalho, também é lançada a hipótese de que as pessoas tinham uma dieta mais diversificada no passado do que se pensa, e que grande parte da agricultura moderna, é na verdade pobre.
Interessante, que certos autores, como o Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles, sempre favoreceram este «modelo da agricultura pré-histórica», sobretudo por ser o mais rico, saudável e sustentável.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Dez 2020 às 19:14)

belem disse:


> Muito interessante este artigo sobre o aproveitamento de algumas plantas ao longo dos milénios na Europa: https://www.shelterwoodforestfarm.c...qCoUkW9o7E9g6IYxBVmTicNIzxRA9QBnWYNrrC1CjSkYY
> Eu já sabia que alguns caçadores mesolíticos do sudoeste europeu, muito provavelmente criavam caracóis, mas a «domesticação» de animais e plantas, antes da Revolução Neolítica, tem sido um tema algo  esquecido.
> Este artigo fala da importância da avelã para algumas culturas antigas (talvez na P. Ibérica também tivesse particular importância a bolota proveniente de diferentes espécies de carvalho), e no incentivo deliberado dos caçadores da pré-história em favorecer o crescimento de certas plantas (eu ainda tenho que tentar perceber, quais as linhas de evidência utilizadas para determinar esse aspeto).
> É um artigo também importante para ajudar a destruição de certos mitos e preconceitos.
> ...



Obrigado, pela tua partilha, e pela explicação tão detalhada, eu ultimamente tenho frequentado aqui alguma manchas de bosque, muitos dos quais em zonas de encosta, inacessívies, e fui por isso mesmo, que eles ainda hoje permanecem quase intactos, mas são bosques, em que pelo tamanho dos pinheiros, que mais sobressaem na paisagem, consegue-se afirmar, que as suas idades devem rondar os 100 a 150 anos, no máximo, e antes disso ainda todas essas encostas muitas delas eram cultivas, com figueiras e oliveiras, que muitas delas ainda hoje lá permancem dentro do mato.


----------



## frederico (8 Jan 2021 às 17:27)

Tenho lido textos espanhois sobre os carvalhos.

Uma das novidades e a grande capacidade de resistencia a secura de variedades do Quercus faginea, quando os solos nao sao esqueleticos. Dai a especie se aguentar em locais com 300 a 500 mm. Recordo que o sobreiro em locais com menos de 500 mm ja esta no seu limite.

Outro dado e a incapacidade do Quercus marianica ou do Quercus canariensis regenerar apos incendios e grandes abates, o que contrasta com uma resistencia muito superior da azinheira ou do sobreiro. As arvores jovens so sobrevivem a sombra de uma arvore velha, pois o Verao e longo e seco no seu habitat. Sendo assim para recuperar a especie nas serras algarvias e do Litoral alentejano e necessario dar uma maozinha a Natureza.

Tudo indicia que a presenca de carvalhos no Sul em tempos historicos foi largamente superior ao que possamos sequer imaginar. So estariam ausentes no Nordeste algarvio, Baixo Guadiana ou zonas quentes, mais planas e secas de parte do Interior alentejano.


----------



## CptRena (17 Jan 2021 às 22:09)

Boa noite

Será que me podiam ajudar a tentar perceber o que poderá ter acontecido para 2 ginjeiras terem morrido aqui em casa? 
Uma delas ainda não está completamente morta, mas pelo aspeto que tem, com os ramos secos e cheios de liquen, está para se ir também.

Já têm bastantes anos cá em casa. Penso que, no ano passado, ou há 2 anos, não consigo precisar bem, a que estava no quintal atrás da casa secou e partiu. 
A outra, em frente da casa, no ano passado, depois de ter dado algum fruto, muito menos que o normal, após o Verão, começou a definhar. Reparei nalguns ramos que estavam a secar de forma anormal (mais do que o costume).

Há aqui alguém que perceba de botânica e que consiga ajudar? Se for preciso, posso tirar umas fotografias amanhã para verificarem. Terá sido falta/excesso de água? Falta de nutrientes?

Obrigado pela atenção.

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Renato Casqueira


----------



## belem (17 Jan 2021 às 22:36)

CptRena disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Será que me podiam ajudar a tentar perceber o que poderá ter acontecido para 2 ginjeiras terem morrido aqui em casa?
> Uma delas ainda não está completamente morta, mas pelo aspeto que tem, com os ramos secos e cheios de liquen, está para se ir também.
> ...



As fotos talvez ajudem no «diagnóstico.»

Boa sorte!


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jan 2021 às 22:37)

CptRena disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Será que me podiam ajudar a tentar perceber o que poderá ter acontecido para 2 ginjeiras terem morrido aqui em casa?
> Uma delas ainda não está completamente morta, mas pelo aspeto que tem, com os ramos secos e cheios de liquen, está para se ir também.
> ...


Pode ter sido armilária, que causa podridão das raízes. Observaste cogumelos na base?
http://www.mitra-nature.uevora.pt/E...sidiomycota/Physalacriaceae/Armillaria-mellea

https://dica.madeira.gov.pt/index.p...cultura/2845-a-cultura-da-cerejeira-conclusao


----------



## belem (17 Jan 2021 às 22:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Pode ter sido armilária, que causa podridão das raízes. Observaste cogumelos na base?
> http://www.mitra-nature.uevora.pt/E...sidiomycota/Physalacriaceae/Armillaria-mellea
> 
> https://dica.madeira.gov.pt/index.p...cultura/2845-a-cultura-da-cerejeira-conclusao



Por acaso pensei nessa possibilidade, mas penso que as fotos seriam importantes.
No caso de não se ter observado cogumelos (pelo menos, ainda)  na base da árvore, poderá  procurar-se por manchas claras debaixo da casca da árvore, como esta:







Em macieiras, por exemplo, além desta côr e aspeto, também aparecem manchas amarelas e até côr de laranja (que por vezes, até aparecem no lado exterior da casca).

Aqui podem-se ver os rizomorfos escuros do  Armillaria:


----------



## CptRena (17 Jan 2021 às 22:45)

belem disse:


> As fotos talvez ajudem no diagnóstico.
> 
> Boa sorte!





João Pedro disse:


> Pode ter sido armilária, que causa podridão das raízes. Observaste cogumelos na base?
> http://www.mitra-nature.uevora.pt/E...sidiomycota/Physalacriaceae/Armillaria-mellea
> 
> https://dica.madeira.gov.pt/index.p...cultura/2845-a-cultura-da-cerejeira-conclusao




Muito obrigado pelas vossas respostas.
Amanhã vou tirar as fotografias para colocar aqui.
E vou verificar se encontro lá vestigios de fungos (cogumelos).


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jan 2021 às 22:49)

CptRena disse:


> Muito obrigado pelas vossas respostas.
> Amanhã vou tirar as fotografias para colocar aqui.
> E vou verificar se encontro lá vestigios de fungos (cogumelos).


Procura vestígios dos rizomorfos que o belém mostrou também.


----------



## belem (17 Jan 2021 às 22:57)

João Pedro disse:


> Procura vestígios dos rizomorfos que o belém mostrou também.



Exato, deverá começar por aí mesmo.
Talvez até nem seja necessário tirar um pouco de casca (na base do tronco) para ver se está lá  e que dê para vê-lo exteriormente, como neste caso:


----------



## belem (17 Jan 2021 às 22:59)

Mais exemplos de Armillaria:


----------



## CptRena (20 Jan 2021 às 02:48)

Boa noite,

Como prometido, ficam as fotos.





























































































E a outra ginjeira que já morreu há mais tempo. Tem lã de ovelha


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2021 às 21:31)

CptRena disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Como prometido, ficam as fotos.
> 
> ...


Assim à primeira vista não parece ser armilária, mas posso estar enganado...

Neste manual sobre a ginja de Óbidos e Alcobaça que encontrei:
https://repositorio.ipcb.pt/bitstre...ual Técnico da Ginja de Óbidos e Alcobaça.pdf

Na secção relativa às doenças, referem a Cilindrosporiose e a Moniliose originada pelo fungo _M. laxa_ como possíveis causadoras da morte da árvore.

Não sei... porque não tentas falar com alguém na DRAPC?
https://www.drapc.gov.pt/

Ou mesmo na Estação Agrária de Viseu? 
https://www.drapc.gov.pt/drapc/estacao_agraria_viseu.htm


----------



## CptRena (21 Jan 2021 às 22:02)

João Pedro disse:


> Assim à primeira vista não parece ser armilária, mas posso estar enganado...
> 
> Neste manual sobre a ginja de Óbidos e Alcobaça que encontrei:
> https://repositorio.ipcb.pt/bitstream/10400.11/1064/1/2008_Manual Técnico da Ginja de Óbidos e Alcobaça.pdf
> ...



Obrigado. Vou ver essas informações


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2021 às 18:19)

*Como era Tomar há 200 anos*

““_Dia 15 de Dezembro de 1812 – Seguimos para Tomar, a 12 milhas de distância, subindo e descendo montes quase todo o caminho. A estrada era muito má, de tal maneira que a artilharia não podia subir aos sítios altos._

_Como as mulas e os burros são, geralmente, os meios de transporte neste País, as estradas, como se podia esperar, são miseráveis._

_A paisagem estava coberta de arvoredo, especialmente* abetos,* e a estrada era tão intrincada que obrigava a servirmo-nos de guias."

https://tomarnarede.pt/sociedade/co...fY_mekP8KQudA27F2d6NWAC0EuhGBy3QV0Rw50CMyltTM_


----------



## João Pedro (31 Jan 2021 às 22:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Como era Tomar há 200 anos*
> 
> ““_Dia 15 de Dezembro de 1812 – Seguimos para Tomar, a 12 milhas de distância, subindo e descendo montes quase todo o caminho. A estrada era muito má, de tal maneira que a artilharia não podia subir aos sítios altos._
> 
> ...


Quem tiver curiosidade de ler o original, pode fazê-lo aqui:
https://purl.pt/17174

A descrição está na pág. 27 do pdf (17 do livro), após um descrição muito pouco abonatória da Abrantes daqueles dias...
A viagem de 12 milhas é desde Constância — então ainda com a sua antiga designação que não vou aqui referir... 
E de facto são abetos que refere — firs. Curioso... uma paisagem entre Constância e Tomar cheia de abetos em 1812... nunca imaginaria tal coisa. A não ser que o William Graham não fosse grande coisa a botânica e confundisse abetos com pinheiros


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2021 às 10:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Quem tiver curiosidade de ler o original, pode fazê-lo aqui:
> https://purl.pt/17174
> 
> A descrição está na pág. 27 do pdf (17 do livro), após um descrição muito pouco abonatória da Abrantes daqueles dias...
> ...



Pois também achei curioso, existir abetos aqui mesmo ao lado, há 200 anos, se fosse há muito mais tempo atrás, agora achei estranho, queria ver se encontrava mais documentos sobre o assunto.


----------



## frederico (1 Fev 2021 às 14:31)

Ha descricoes curiosas desse seculo de outras regioes. A Serra da Lousa coberta de castanheiros, o Noroeste ainda com muitos carvalhais ou as charnecas sem arvores do Baixo Alentejo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2021 às 15:23)

frederico disse:


> Ha descricoes curiosas desse seculo de outras regioes. A Serra da Lousa coberta de castanheiros, o Noroeste ainda com muitos carvalhais ou as charnecas sem arvores do Baixo Alentejo.



Então talvez essa evolução, neste caso para pior não seja assim tão anterior como eu pensava, então foi nos últimos 100 a 200 anos que perdemos grande parte das nossas importantes florestas, e desapareceu muitas espécies que já não aparecem mais nos dias de hoje.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Fev 2021 às 23:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Quem tiver curiosidade de ler o original, pode fazê-lo aqui:
> https://purl.pt/17174
> 
> A descrição está na pág. 27 do pdf (17 do livro), após um descrição muito pouco abonatória da Abrantes daqueles dias...
> ...



Cá está uma possível explicação para o William Graham ter vistos "abetos" a perder de vista entre Constância e Tomar em 1812 

"The English name pine derives from Latin _Pinus_ which some have traced to the Indo-European base *pīt, which means ‘resin’.* In the past (pre-19th century) they were often known as fir*, from Old Norse _fyrre_, by way of Middle English firre. The Old Norse name is still used for pines in some modern north European languages, in Danish fyr, in Norwegian fura/fure/furu, Swedish fura/furu... but in modern English, fir is now restricted to fir (_Abies)_ and Douglas-fir (_Pseudotsuga)_. Pines, like all conifers, belong to a group of seed-producing plants called gymnosperms."

https://conifersociety.org/conifers/pinus/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Fev 2021 às 13:40)

Aparentemente, mais um belo exemplar com o seu destino traçado.

A quantidade de plantas a nascerem no próprio tronco parecem indicar que já não estará muito saudável, mas não sou nenhum expert na matéria.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Fev 2021 às 14:56)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aparentemente, mais um belo exemplar com o seu destino traçado.
> 
> A quantidade de plantas a nascerem no próprio tronco parecem indicar que já não estará muito saudável, mas não sou nenhum expert na matéria.


Na caixa de comentários, mais para o final, dizem que está marcada apenas para manutenção... mas aquele "X" deixa-me algumas dúvidas que assim seja...
Os fetos nos troncos não são um sinal de que a árvore se encontre decadente; é simplesmente uma espécie de feto que gosta de crescer empoleirada nos ramos de árvores mais velhas (epífita), como tantas outras 
https://dias-com-arvores.blogspot.com/2011/01/dos-carvalhos-as-oliveiras.html
https://flora-on.pt/?q=Davallia


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Fev 2021 às 15:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Na caixa de comentários, mais para o final, dizem que está marcada apenas para manutenção... mas aquele "X" deixa-me algumas dúvidas que assim seja...



Pois, eu também li isso, mas também estranhei marcarem uma árvore para amnutenção com aquele "X" vermelho bem visível...



> Os fetos nos troncos não são um sinal de que a árvore se encontre decadente; é simplesmente uma espécie de feto que gosta de crescer empoleirada nos ramos de árvores mais velhas (epífita), como tantas outras



Realmente eu tinha a ideia que em diversos bosques isso era comum, de termos outras espécies a crescerem nas árvores. As redes sociais andam cheias de "especialistas", nunca se sabe em quem acreditar


----------



## MSantos (18 Fev 2021 às 15:43)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aparentemente, mais um belo exemplar com o seu destino traçado.
> 
> A quantidade de plantas a nascerem no próprio tronco parecem indicar que já não estará muito saudável, mas não sou nenhum expert na matéria.



Esperemos que não tenha um triste fim como tantos outros... 

Tal como o @João Pedro escreveu fetos e líquenes a crescerem nos troncos e ramos não é sinal de problemas fitossanitários. 

Para combater atrocidades como estas é que tenho plantado alguns cerquinhos, ainda na terça-feira passada foram mais dois, os últimos da temporada. Ainda tenho mais quatro para plantar mas vou guarda-los para o outono.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Fev 2021 às 16:06)

MSantos disse:


> Para combater atrocidades como estas é que tenho plantado alguns cerquinhos, ainda na terça-feira passada foram mais dois, os últimos da temporada. Ainda tenho mais quatro para plantar mas vou guarda-los para o outono.



Aproveito a deixa e partilho algumas fotos dos primeiros rebentos deste ano  Estes são sobreiros, provenientes de umas bolotas que apanhei em novembro passado perto de Tábua. Nessa altura colhi também de carvalho-alvarinho, mas ainda não brotaram (foram semeadas alguns dias depois das de sobreiro).


----------



## MSantos (18 Fev 2021 às 16:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aproveito a deixa e partilho algumas fotos dos primeiros rebentos deste ano  Estes são sobreiros, provenientes de umas bolotas que apanhei em novembro passado perto de Tábua. Nessa altura colhi também de carvalho-alvarinho, mas ainda não brotaram (foram semeadas alguns dias depois das de sobreiro).




Eu no Outono passado tinha semeado numa cuvete 20 bolotas de azinheira e 8 de sobreiro que apanhei em Coruche, mas os ratos roeram-me as bolotas todas... Esta primavera ainda tenho para transplantar de uma cuvete para vasos 4 carvalhos alvarinhos e 3 bordos, tudo sementes que recolhi no Bom Jesus de Braga em Outubro 2019. No próximo ano vou ainda tentar novamente a estacaria de salgueiros e choupos, na primeira tentativa as estacas pegaram mas morreram no golpe de calor de Agosto de 2018.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Fev 2021 às 17:17)

MSantos disse:


> Eu no Outono passado tinha semeado numa cuvete 20 bolotas de azinheira e 8 de sobreiro que apanhei em Coruche, mas os ratos roeram-me as bolotas todas... Esta primavera ainda tenho para transplantar de uma cuvete para vasos 4 carvalhos alvarinhos e 3 bordos, tudo sementes que recolhi no Bom Jesus de Braga em Outubro 2019. No próximo ano vou ainda tentar novamente estacaria de salgueiros e choupos, na primeira tentativa as estacas pegaram mas morreram no golpe de calor de Agosto de 2018.



Que tamanho têm essas cuvetes? Tenho sempre a ideia de que as bolotas têm de ser semeadas em recipientes com uma profunidade considerável, uma vez que a raiz cresce bastante antes mesmo de brotar qualquer coisa, senão a raiz acaba por ficar enrolada, e suponho que isso não seja benéfico.

Agosto 2018 também deu cabo de meia-dúzia de carvalhos-cerquinhos que tinha semeado no inverno desse mesmo ano, de bolotas colhidas no outono anterior aqui em Loures.

O meu problema com esta sementeira é que não sei para onde as jovens árvores irão mais tarde


----------



## MSantos (18 Fev 2021 às 17:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Que tamanho têm essas cuvetes? Tenho sempre a ideia de que as bolotas têm de ser semeadas em recipientes com uma profunidade considerável, uma vez que a raiz cresce bastante antes mesmo de brotar qualquer coisa, senão a raiz acaba por ficar enrolada, e suponho que isso não seja benéfico.
> 
> Agosto 2018 também deu cabo de meia-dúzia de carvalhos-cerquinhos que tinha semeado no inverno desse mesmo ano, de bolotas colhidas no outono anterior aqui em Loures.
> 
> O meu problema com esta sementeira é que não sei para onde as jovens árvores irão mais tarde



As cuvetes que tenho devem ter uns 20cm de profundidade e são abertas em baixo, tenho cuvetes 4, cada uma tem 28 alvéolos. Idealmente deveriam ser mais profundas, mas já não são muito más. Reaproveitei-as, estas cuvetes traziam os pinheiros-mansos que plantei em 2016 e 2018 e que entretanto arderam no incêndio que tive em Agosto passado. Isto a vida de plantador de árvores têm muitas contrariedades, mas o que importa é nunca desistir. 

Isto de não saber onde plantar é um dilema que também tenho, mas não é por isso que deixo de recolher sementes e tentar germina-las!


----------



## guimeixen (18 Fev 2021 às 17:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aproveito a deixa e partilho algumas fotos dos primeiros rebentos deste ano  Estes são sobreiros, provenientes de umas bolotas que apanhei em novembro passado perto de Tábua. Nessa altura colhi também de carvalho-alvarinho, mas ainda não brotaram (foram semeadas alguns dias depois das de sobreiro).



À cerca de 5 anos plantei um carvalho-alvarinho e um sobreiro, mas mais para propósito de bonsai. À cerca de 5 dias plantei um amieiro, escolhi plantar logo num vaso maior pois li que eles crescem bastante bem no início. Gostava de ter mais espécies nativas, mas já não tenho muito espaço 

O carvalho à uma semana. Quando começar a crescer deverá ficar bastante bonito.




Custa-lhe é a cair as folhas todas, mas não é o único, vejo aqui alguns que também têm, porque será que uns perdem todas e outros não?

O carvalho em Abril de 2016:





Semente do amieiro em baixo, que pequeninha


----------



## João Pedro (19 Fev 2021 às 22:04)

guimeixen disse:


> À cerca de 5 anos plantei um carvalho-alvarinho e um sobreiro, mas mais para propósito de bonsai. À cerca de 5 dias plantei um amieiro, escolhi plantar logo num vaso maior pois li que eles crescem bastante bem no início. Gostava de ter mais espécies nativas, mas já não tenho muito espaço
> 
> O carvalho à uma semana. Quando começar a crescer deverá ficar bastante bonito.
> 
> ...


O tronco do carvalho engrossou imenso em 4 anos apenas! Está muito bonito 
Quanto às folhas não caírem todas, é algo que tenho vindo a observar também ao longo dos anos; por vezes muitas das folhas já só caem quando nascem as novas. No caso do teu, será muita luz? Deixa-lo em local iluminado à noite?


----------



## guimeixen (19 Fev 2021 às 23:20)

João Pedro disse:


> O tronco do carvalho engrossou imenso em 4 anos apenas! Está muito bonito
> Quanto às folhas não caírem todas, é algo que tenho vindo a observar também ao longo dos anos; por vezes muitas das folhas já só caem quando nascem as novas. No caso do teu, será muita luz? Deixa-lo em local iluminado à noite?



Por acaso já pensei nisso pois vejo algumas árvores pela cidade que têm certos ramos colados às luzes e custou-lhes a perderem as folhas e ainda agora têm uma ou outra. Aqui onde moro à uma luz virada para a varanda a cerca de 10m. Seria o suficiente? Mesmo assim ele está ligeiramente abaixo e não leva com a luz direta. Tenho também um bordo anão e esse perde as folhas à vontade.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Fev 2021 às 23:49)

guimeixen disse:


> Por acaso já pensei nisso pois vejo algumas árvores pela cidade que têm certos ramos colados às luzes e custou-lhes a perderem as folhas e ainda agora têm uma ou outra. Aqui onde moro à uma luz virada para a varanda a cerca de 10m. Seria o suficiente? Mesmo assim ele está ligeiramente abaixo e não leva com a luz direta. Tenho também um bordo anão e esse perde as folhas à vontade.


Experimenta deixá-los num sítio bem escuro durante a noite durante uns tempos e vê se acontece alguma coisa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mar 2021 às 20:35)

Alguns dos meus rebentos de carvalho-alvarinho


----------



## MSantos (17 Mar 2021 às 11:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Alguns dos meus rebentos de carvalho-alvarinho



Boa! 

No próximo Outono já as pondes plantar no local definitivo!

Este ano não tive sucesso com as minhas sementeiras, os ratos roeram-me as bolotas que tinha semeado numa cuvete...


----------



## MSantos (18 Mar 2021 às 09:49)

O ICNF vai dar árvores!



> *Este ano, o ICNF comemora esta data envolvendo todos os cidadãos, disponibilizando 50.000 árvores autóctones produzidas nos seus viveiros, gratuitamente, aos cidadãos e proprietários rurais que desejem fazer plantação nas suas propriedades.
> Esta distribuição será feita entre os dias 19 e 26 de março de 2021; nos postos de atendimento selecionados do ICNF, em todo o país. *
> 
> O que fazer para obter estas árvores de espécies autóctones?
> ...




https://www.icnf.pt/imprensa/diainternacionaldasflorestas

A iniciativa do ICNF é de louvar. Oferecer árvores aos cidadãos para que estes as possam plantar nos seus jardins e terrenos é óptima ideia... Mas... É um erro fazê-lo nesta altura, estamos a entrar na Primavera, a época ideal para fazer plantações já passou, as maiores chuvas à partida já só voltam no Outono e será muito difícil para as pequenas árvores sobreviver ao próximo Verão se não forem regadas frequentemente. O ICNF podia a fazer esta iniciativa em 23 de Novembro como forma de assinalar o dia da floresta autóctone.


----------



## belem (18 Mar 2021 às 13:18)

MSantos disse:


> Boa!
> 
> No próximo Outono já as pondes plantar no local definitivo!
> 
> Este ano não tive sucesso com as minhas sementeiras, os ratos roeram-me as bolotas que tinha semeado numa cuvete...



Há uns anos, também tive esse problema em Óbidos e desde então decidi semear diretamente nos locais onde quero que as árvores cresçam.
Faço uma cova rápida com um ferro, enterro lá a bolota e depois meto um pouco de folhas ou ramos em cima.


----------



## guimeixen (18 Mar 2021 às 19:32)

A atualização do @Duarte Sousa lembrou-me também de fazer uma aqui do amieiro que coloquei na página anterior.
Já se nota as primeiras folhas da espécie a aparecer:









E já agora coloco também umas do carvalho já com as folhas a crescer:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Mar 2021 às 16:18)

guimeixen disse:


> A atualização do @Duarte Sousa lembrou-me também de fazer uma aqui do amieiro que coloquei na página anterior.
> Já se nota as primeiras folhas da espécie a aparecer:
> 
> 
> ...



Bem bonito esse bonsai! Já tem quanto tempo?

Lembro-me que em miúdo os bonsai eram a panca da minha mãe. Hoje em dia são as suculentas


----------



## MSantos (19 Mar 2021 às 16:35)

belem disse:


> Há uns anos, também tive esse problema em Óbidos e desde então decidi semear diretamente nos locais onde quero que as árvores cresçam.
> Faço uma cova rápida com um ferro, enterro lá a bolota e depois meto um pouco de folhas ou ramos em cima.



Também já fiz sementeira direta, é uma boa solução e as plantas que aguentarem os dois primeiros dois Verões têm boa probabilidade de se tornarem árvores. Mas para valer a pena tem que se semear muitas bolotas, pois muitas não vão resistir à competição com as herbáceas ou à predação por insetos, ratos ou aves, isto para não falar do calor e secura estival.


----------



## guimeixen (19 Mar 2021 às 18:01)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bem bonito esse bonsai! Já tem quanto tempo?
> 
> Lembro-me que em miúdo os bonsai eram a panca da minha mãe. Hoje em dia são as suculentas



Ainda é novo, só tem 5 anos ainda.


----------



## belem (19 Mar 2021 às 23:35)

MSantos disse:


> Também já fiz sementeira direta, é uma boa solução e as plantas que aguentarem os dois primeiros dois Verões têm boa probabilidade de se tornarem árvores. Mas para valer a pena tem que se semear muitas bolotas, pois muitas não vão resistir à competição com as herbáceas ou à predação por insetos, ratos ou aves, isto para não falar do calor e secura estival.



Sim, sem dúvida nenhuma.
Mas como o método é rápido e simples, é fácil semear muitas em pouco tempo.


----------



## MSantos (21 Mar 2021 às 17:24)

belem disse:


> Sim, sem dúvida nenhuma.
> Mas como o método é rápido e simples, é fácil semear muitas em pouco tempo.



Essa é a principal vantagem, podem-se semear dezenas ou mesmo centenas num dia, Mesmo que muitas não vinguem, pela força do número há sempre algumas que se safam.


----------



## belem (21 Mar 2021 às 19:21)




----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2021 às 03:32)

belem disse:


>



Já não está visível.
"This Facebook post is no longer available. It may have been removed or the privacy settings of the post may have changed."


----------



## belem (23 Mar 2021 às 09:17)

StormRic disse:


> Já não está visível.
> "This Facebook post is no longer available. It may have been removed or the privacy settings of the post may have changed."



21.3.2021 Dia Internacional da Árvore
Como uma árvore vale muito menos que muitas, aqui um foto dum carvalhal de Aljezur com muitas árvores, entre eles Quercus suber, Quercus faginea, Quercus canariensis e Quercus estremadurensis.



=AZWW4YZouKUQ9hFxD1BVHrjUZpS6f5Nvoy6mAsnEWCmQd95XewxS88Zj2lARDGx_iGOOXtQsPS3V58IniUqnec0BsnU9G7ZCBRnAJ7NS1UFYAdBMjSGJ-9mhwNxk6XgyUuBTQhgBAxgv53hevys6CpYJKMKErDUrUemZPPFPe5YrzdLRtZdNGozoGaHM5Bc7XoU&__tn__=EH-R']=AZWW4YZouKUQ9hFxD1BVHrjUZpS6f5Nvoy6mAsnEWCmQd95XewxS88Zj2lARDGx_iGOOXtQsPS3V58IniUqnec0BsnU9G7ZCBRnAJ7NS1UFYAdBMjSGJ-9mhwNxk6XgyUuBTQhgBAxgv53hevys6CpYJKMKErDUrUemZPPFPe5YrzdLRtZdNGozoGaHM5Bc7XoU&__tn__=EH-R']
=AZWW4YZouKUQ9hFxD1BVHrjUZpS6f5Nvoy6mAsnEWCmQd95XewxS88Zj2lARDGx_iGOOXtQsPS3V58IniUqnec0BsnU9G7ZCBRnAJ7NS1UFYAdBMjSGJ-9mhwNxk6XgyUuBTQhgBAxgv53hevys6CpYJKMKErDUrUemZPPFPe5YrzdLRtZdNGozoGaHM5Bc7XoU&__tn__=EH-R']=AZWW4YZouKUQ9hFxD1BVHrjUZpS6f5Nvoy6mAsnEWCmQd95XewxS88Zj2lARDGx_iGOOXtQsPS3V58IniUqnec0BsnU9G7ZCBRnAJ7NS1UFYAdBMjSGJ-9mhwNxk6XgyUuBTQhgBAxgv53hevys6CpYJKMKErDUrUemZPPFPe5YrzdLRtZdNGozoGaHM5Bc7XoU&__tn__=EH-R']

131You, Ivo Rosa, Carlos Vila-Viçosa and 128 others
9 comments
Like


Comment


----------



## frederico (20 Set 2021 às 09:06)

É com muita tristeza que venho aqui dizer que o vale das palmeiras-anãs gigantes ardeu no grande incêndio de Castro Marim e da serra de Tavira. As palmeiras de grande porte desapareceram todas, tendo restado algumas mais jovens junto a uma casa, mas sem as dimensões das que morreram. Só me resta ir recolhendo sementes nas palmeiras que restaram para no futuro, com mais tempo livre e talvez a viver de novo na Península Ibérica, recuperar o vale com a ajuda de voluntários.


----------



## MSantos (7 Out 2021 às 10:58)

frederico disse:


> É com muita tristeza que venho aqui dizer que o vale das palmeiras-anãs gigantes ardeu no grande incêndio de Castro Marim e da serra de Tavira. As palmeiras de grande porte desapareceram todas, tendo restado algumas mais jovens junto a uma casa, mas sem as dimensões das que morreram. Só me resta ir recolhendo sementes nas palmeiras que restaram para no futuro, com mais tempo livre e talvez a viver de novo na Península Ibérica, recuperar o vale com a ajuda de voluntários.



As palmeiras-anãs possuem grande resistência ao fogo, a maioria deverá rebentar brevemente. Pena o porte arbóreo que se perdeu e que demorará muitos anos a recompor-se, mas é muito provável que os exemplares tenham sobrevivido.


----------



## Mammatus (16 Out 2021 às 20:10)

No site da Imprensa Nacional está disponível gratuitamente a colecção «Botânica em Português.



> A coleção «Botânica em Português», escrita por um conjunto alargado de botânicos portugueses, aborda os principais desenvolvimentos contemporâneos da Biologia das Plantas, desde os temas fundamentais, como a Morfologia, a Sistemática e a Evolução, até à caracterização da flora e dos ecossistemas de Portugal, terminando na Conservação das espécies ameaçadas de extinção.



*https://imprensanacional.pt/livros-em-pdf/*
Após abrirem o link façam scroll down, e encontrarão facilmente o separador "colecção botânica em Português"


P.S.: infelizmente as fotografias estão bastante pixelizadas... como é de borla há sempre o reverso da medalha.


----------



## Thomar (16 Out 2021 às 21:25)

Mammatus disse:


> No site da Imprensa Nacional está disponível gratuitamente a colecção «Botânica em Português.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela dica. 
Aproveitei e fiz _download_ de tudo o que estava disponível!


----------



## João Pedro (16 Out 2021 às 21:29)

Mammatus disse:


> No site da Imprensa Nacional está disponível gratuitamente a colecção «Botânica em Português.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dá imenso jeito disponibilizarem guias de bolso de flora com as fotografias pixelizadas... muito útil, especialmente para pessoas que não percebem nada de flora 



Mais valia disponibilizarem a opção de adquirir os pdfs com boa resolução e ainda lucravam alguma coisa com isso.


----------



## Mammatus (16 Out 2021 às 21:39)

João Pedro disse:


> Dá imenso jeito disponibilizarem guias de bolso de flora com as fotografias pixelizadas... muito útil, especialmente para pessoas que não percebem nada de flora
> 
> 
> 
> Mais valia disponibilizarem a opção de adquirir os pdfs com boa resolução e ainda lucravam alguma coisa com isso.


Mesmo!
Deve ter sido aquando da conversão para pdf... das duas, uma, o programa de conversão era manhoso, ou converteram mesmo com baixa resolução.

Assim, antes o meu guia FAPAS que, apesar de ser com ilustrações, é bem melhor do que fotografias pixelizadas.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Out 2021 às 22:23)

Mammatus disse:


> Mesmo!
> Deve ter sido aquando da conversão para pdf... das duas, uma, o programa de conversão era manhoso, ou converteram mesmo com baixa resolução.
> 
> Assim, antes o meu guia FAPAS que, apesar de ser com ilustrações, é bem melhor do que fotografias pixelizadas.


Esse por acaso até tenho, bem como a versão original em inglês


----------



## Mammatus (16 Out 2021 às 23:34)

João Pedro disse:


> Esse por acaso até tenho, bem como a versão original em inglês



Eu acho que esse guia até cumpre bem o propósito e as ilustrações estão simpáticas, mas nada bate uma boa fotografia.


off-topic

btw quando uma ilustração adquire o estatuto de obra de arte. 
Até gostaria de ter isto emoldurado. 
Brutal!


----------



## belem (14 Nov 2021 às 17:12)

Pelo que parece, uma das maiores manchas de carvalho-alvarinho da Peninsula Ibérica fica na Serra da Aboboreira:


----------



## Thomar (23 Nov 2021 às 09:01)

Bom dia! 


*23 de Novembro. Dia da Floresta Autóctone*
_
Celebra-se hoje o Dia da Floresta Autóctone que foi estabelecido para promover a divulgação da importância da conservação das florestas naturais, apresentando-se simultaneamente como um dia mais adaptado às condições climatéricas de Portugal e Espanha para se proceder à sementeira ou plantação de árvores, alternativo ao Dia Mundial da Floresta, 21 de Março, que foi criado inicialmente para os países do Norte da Europa. A plantação de árvores no da Primavera em Portugal apresenta frequentemente um baixo sucesso associado ao aumento das temperaturas e redução das chuvas que se faz sentir com a proximidade do Verão._

Mais informação aqui: https://quercus.pt/2021/03/05/23-de-novembro-dia-da-floresta-autoctone/


----------



## Thomar (27 Nov 2021 às 20:27)

Para quem ainda não votou,









						Árvore do ano 2020
					

Estamos à procura das árvores com as histórias mais interessantes




					portugal.treeoftheyear.eu
				



​_Votações abertas_​_ Escolha e vote nas duas árvores mais interessantes!
A árvore com mais votos irá representar Portugal no concurso europeu *TREE OF THE YEAR 2022*.

*Pode votar até dia 5 de janeiro às 23h59.*

Consulte as Regras de Votação

O vencedor será anunciado no dia 6 de janeiro._


Eu já votei.


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2021 às 23:14)

Thomar disse:


> Para quem ainda não votou,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu também!


----------



## belem (18 Dez 2021 às 15:32)

belem disse:


> https://www.publico.pt/2010/03/21/j...de-porto-uma-area-protegida-na-serra-19023394
> 
> Mais sobre a Serra do Valongo:
> 
> http://naturlink.pt/article.aspx?menuid=2&cid=4695&bl=1&viewall=true











						NATURAL.PT
					

À descoberta das áreas protegidas.




					natural.pt
				




Agora a Serra do Valongo faz parte da parte da paisagem protegida regional parque das Serras do Porto.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jul 2022 às 16:19)

StormRic disse:


> GFS 12z já a "descambar" nas temperaturas para a última semana do mês.  Não precisamos mais disso! Ainda não vi o ECM.


Infelizmente aquilo que menos precisamos é o que mais temos... Por aqui já vejo muitas árvores a perder as folhas como se estivéssemos no outono, imagino então noutras zonas...


----------



## Dan (18 Jul 2022 às 16:33)

Aqui aconteceu o mesmo com uma espécie que é endémica: o carvalho negral. Entre Mirandela e Bragança, a cotas inferiores a 800/750m, estão com afolha amarela e castanha. 42ºC ou 43ºC deve ter sido demasiado para esta espécie que até tolera bem o calor. Não recordo tal coisa na onda de calor de 2003.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jul 2022 às 16:40)

Dan disse:


> Aqui aconteceu o mesmo com uma espécie que é endémica: o carvalho negral. Entre Mirandela e Bragança, a cotas inferiores a 800/750m, estão com afolha amarela e castanha. 42ºC ou 43ºC deve ter sido demasiado para esta espécie que até tolera bem o calor. Não recordo tal coisa na onda de calor de 2003.


Na zona de Portalegre também há carvalhos com as folhas castanhas praticamente na sua totalidade e não apenas de forma esporádica. Parece mesmo que já entraram no outono.
Em 2003, pelo o que vejo no boletim, não estávamos a atravessar uma seca com um défice de precipitação tão elevado como o atual.  Estamos a atravessar o 2º ano hidrológico mais seco desde 1931 e a ter meses com ondas de calor prolongadas. Não há nada que resista.


----------



## Dan (18 Jul 2022 às 18:16)

Achei curioso porque os carvalhos a cotas mais baixas estão queimados, já a cotas mais elevadas não. Uma reação à seca devia ser mais generalizada, sem esta diferenciação por altitude. Em alguns casos, até podiam estar mais saudáveis as árvores a cotas baixas, por estarem próximas de linhas de água.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jul 2022 às 18:29)

Dan disse:


> Achei curioso porque os carvalhos a cotas mais baixas estão queimados, já a cotas mais elevadas não. Uma reação à seca devia ser mais generalizada, sem esta diferenciação por altitude. Em alguns casos, até podiam estar mais saudáveis as árvores a cotas baixas, por estarem próximas de linhas de água.


Aqui noto os carvalhos, pinheiros, e as próprias figueiras já estão a perder as folhas também.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jul 2022 às 18:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Na zona de Portalegre também há carvalhos com as folhas castanhas praticamente na sua totalidade e não apenas de forma esporádica. Parece mesmo que já entraram no outono.
> Em 2003, pelo o que vejo no boletim, não estávamos a atravessar uma seca com um défice de precipitação tão elevado como o atual.  Estamos a atravessar o 2º ano hidrológico mais seco desde 1931 e a ter meses com ondas de calor prolongadas. Não há nada que resista.


É uma das razões pelas quais acho que as comparações com 2003 são exageradas. Janeiro de 2003 foi um dos mais chuvosos do século, e abril também tinha sido mais chuvoso que o normal. Para além de que vinha numa sequência de 3 anos (2000 a 2002) de anos chuvosos e não muito quentes, "só" o período de maio de 2003 para a frente é que foi extremamente quente


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jul 2022 às 19:12)

N_Fig disse:


> É uma das razões pelas quais acho que as comparações com 2003 são exageradas. Janeiro de 2003 foi um dos mais chuvosos do século, e abril também tinha sido mais chuvoso que o normal. Para além de que vinha numa sequência de 3 anos (2000 a 2002) de anos chuvosos e não muito quentes, "só" o período de maio de 2003 para a frente é que foi extremamente quente


A única comparação com 2003 é mesmo a onda de calor que houve em agosto, com esta que tivemos na última semana, porque de resto não há comparação possível. No que diz respeito à situação de seca, só existe comparação com 2005, mas este ano tem de tudo para ser pior se isto continuar assim.


----------



## frederico (18 Jul 2022 às 21:39)

Os carvalhos em Portugal ocorrem em zonas de Verão seco mas temperado pelo Atlântico ou de estação seca curta. A sua ocorrência está dependente de um factor, Inverno muito chuvoso, que acumule água em profundidade. Por isso não os vemos em zonas de solo fino e degradado.

O roble ocorre até à Cordilheira Central e Gardunha  em zonas com mais de de 900 a 1000 de precipitação anual e influência do ar do Atlântico. Por isso no Norte e Centro Norte não chega à  fronteira Leste com Espanha.

O roble também ocorre com outra subespécie na zona Centro e serras do Sul perto das ribeiras.

O cerquinho quer mais de 600 mm e influência marítima, bem como solos profundos.

O sobreiro precisa de mais de 500 mm e solos profundos nas zonas onde está no limite de precipitaçãom

O negral é mais tolerante à seca que o roble, e ao frio, mas também precisa de mais de 600 a 700 mm e solos que não sejam muito pobres.

Sem Inverno chuvoso e sem máximas médias abaixo dos 27/28 graus as arvores entram em stress hidrico.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jul 2022 às 21:57)

Dan disse:


> Aqui aconteceu o mesmo com uma espécie que é endémica: o carvalho negral. Entre Mirandela e Bragança, a cotas inferiores a 800/750m, estão com afolha amarela e castanha. 42ºC ou 43ºC deve ter sido demasiado para esta espécie que até tolera bem o calor. Não recordo tal coisa na onda de calor de 2003.


O carvalho-negral é autóctone, não endémico 


Dan disse:


> Achei curioso porque os carvalhos a cotas mais baixas estão queimados, já a cotas mais elevadas não. Uma reação à seca devia ser mais generalizada, sem esta diferenciação por altitude. Em alguns casos, até podiam estar mais saudáveis as árvores a cotas baixas, por estarem próximas de linhas de água.


Não será por altitudes mais baixas se traduzirem em temperaturas mais elevadas?


----------



## Paulo H (18 Jul 2022 às 22:17)

No Wikipedia dão lhe várias designações, sendo Quercus pyrinaica. Estende-se desde Argélia e Marrocos.. 

Quercus pyrinaica

Este tipo de carvalho faz parte da mata original e encontro-o em Castelo Branco (barrocal) mas também entre o Fundão e Covilhã. 

Que é bem resistente ao fogo, isso sei, pois renasce novamente no ano seguinte. É também resistente ao calor e em Castelo Branco até está em solo granítico pouco profundo.


----------



## frederico (18 Jul 2022 às 22:32)

O Quercus pyrenaica ocorria a Norte de Portalegre até ao Tejo nos solos graníticos mas sofreu uma regressão brutal nos distritos de Portalegre e de Castelo Branco.


----------



## MSantos (18 Jul 2022 às 22:48)

Aqui pela zona de Aveiras (Azambuja) também se avistam muitos carvalhos-cerquinhos com cores que parecem ser as outonais. Provavelmente na sequência do escaldão que sofreram na semana passada, as árvores para se salvaguardar das perdas de água e evitar o inevitável stress hídrico, estão sacrificar as folhas e entrar em dormência estival. Em quercínias nunca tinha visto este fenómeno aqui pelo Ribatejo, mas é comum por exemplo em amendoeiras na na zona do Alto Douro (VN Foz Coa, Freixo de Espada à Cinta, Torre de Moncorvo e Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo) em que após a frutificação as amendoeiras ainda no Verão se livram das folhas e ficam "despidas" já para o Inverno. Trata-se de um mecanismo de defesa das plantas ao ambiente extremamente quente e seco.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jul 2022 às 22:56)

frederico disse:


> O Quercus pyrenaica ocorria a Norte de Portalegre até ao Tejo nos solos graníticos mas sofreu uma regressão brutal nos distritos de Portalegre e de Castelo Branco.


Na estrada entre Portalegre e Arronches, já mais perto de Portalegre e com influência orográfica existe uma zona com bastantes carvalhos. 
Aqui, do lado esquerdo da estrada na direção Arronches-Portalegre. É notável tendo em conta que metade da estrada é feita só com sobreiros e azinheiras de um lado e de outro.


----------



## Dan (18 Jul 2022 às 23:24)

João Pedro disse:


> O carvalho-negral é autóctone, não endémico
> 
> Não será por altitudes mais baixas se traduzirem em temperaturas mais elevadas?



Também me parece que pode ter sido isso. 

Estes episódios extremos são interessantes por poderem determinar limites bioclimáticos. As secas, as ondas de calor. Esta onda de calor, aqui na região, foi mais intensa que a de 2003. Também a seca está atingir esta região duma forma particularmente violenta. É possível que tudo isto tenha consequências na vegetação natural. bem como nas espécies agrícolas.


----------



## Dan (18 Jul 2022 às 23:33)

Nas espécies não nativas é mais comum ver consequências de situações meteorológicas particulares. Como, por exemplo, os episódios de sincelo, que deixam queimados os eucaliptos ou algumas palmeiras. Nestes casos são também as áreas mais baixas as mais afetadas. Na onda de frio de 2001, a mais intensa das últimas décadas, por esta região, até as mimosas ficaram queimadas, nas áreas mais baixas, mas acabaram por recuperar nos anos seguintes.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2022 às 12:50)

Portalegre: Seca de Carvalhos negrais ameaça ecossistema da Serra de São Mamede – Quercus​A Quercus alertou, hoje, que a seca de Carvalhos negrais, verificada nos concelhos de Castelo de Vide, Marvão e Portalegre pode levar à destruição do ecossistema da Serra de São Mamede.

A associação ambientalista manifesta grande preocupação com quantidade de Carvalhos negrais secos, em pleno Parque Natural, e adianta que  ao longo das últimas semanas registou muitas dezenas de Carvalhos-negrais (Quercus pyrenaica) com as folhas secas, o que com base na distribuição desta espécie pode estar a afetar milhares de árvores.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jul 2022 às 12:26)

No Norte do Concelho de Santarém, na zona de Alcanede também vi muitos carvalhos-cerquinhos com folhas amareladas, no entanto os carrascos e os sobreiros dessa zona mantêm-se verdes, sinal de que apesar de tudo estão mais preparados para lidar com os rigores da seca estival. Quanto mais perto do Litoral menos carvalhos em stress hídrico se vê, aqui entre Rio Maior e as Caldas praticamente já não se vê sinais de seca nos carvalhos, se fomos na direção oposta ou para Sul vê-se cada vez mais carvalhos a secar. Se tivermos um Outono normal a grande maioria deles sobreviverá. Penso que o mesmo também se aplica aos carvalhos-negrais de São Mamede.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jul 2022 às 14:31)

Onde moro, em Caneças a 300m de altitude, também há alguns carvalhos com cores outonais, ao lado de outros completamente verdes.
Reparei que alguns eucaliptos também estão secos. Não sei se terá sido da seca/calor, ou alguma doença. Mas estou mais inclinado para esta última.

(Foto do telemóvel, de ontem ao final da tarde).


----------



## Thomar (10 Ago 2022 às 17:44)

Acho que esta notícia se enquadra aqui:

*"Documentário “Montado, O Bosque do Lince Ibérico” chega amanhã aos cinemas"*


----------

